# "STORMIN THE BEACH" BCV Owners- and GROUPIES WELCOME HOME !!



## Turtle31

Welcome HOME !!  All my Beach Club Friends 







Ariel Photo OP:








The Doors to OUR Dream House !







For all us owners and for all who pray for availability at the 7 month mark -- Here is a photo tour of the BCV.  


Inside the doorway are these lovely pictures on both sides of the walkthrough:







As you enter you see this lovely table with flowers awaiting your return :






I like to think of this flower table as the middle of our wheel of choices.  You know how the Imagineers love the wheel and spoke system.  

If you turn to your right and take that path you will end up in "The Drawing Room" - please let your kids know that there are not any crayons and no drawing is actually being done  






On the left side of the room is this Doll House: 











This is also on the left side of the room:







Looking straight forward in to the room there is a tv and all sorts of little chairs to relax in :






Now we walk back out to the flowers and the center of our wheel.  If we take the path to the left we end up going into "The Breezeway"






As you look to your left there are these small chairs for sitting:






Then we have a nice couch flanked by beautiful shelves:






Up above a painting of our beloved property:






The corner of the left side of the room:






This is the right side of the room :









If you walk through these doors in "The Breezeway" you end up outside at "The Quiet Pool"


----------



## Turtle31

We now return to the flower table ( middle of wheel ) and we walk staight forward :

This will lead us to this beautiful arrangement on the wall in front of us :






On the left wall there is this picture:






On the right wall there are these elevators to take you to your Villa:






Before heading into our Villa lets stop by and look at the laundry room:  






Even a place to sit and watch tv if you get dizzy from watching the dryer spin !!










If you are lucky enough to be in Villa #422 
 Here it is 






This is a picture of our balcony:






This is the view to the left :











View straightforward:







Down below:






And Paris France to our right:






And courtesy of Simba's Mom ---- Fireworks at night right from the balcony !!


----------



## Turtle31

Pictures of The Property:

 This is the Solarium from the outside:






Inside the Solarium:  ( This is inside the main building.)- The TV is huge











This is the hallway that leads from the Solarium to the greater part of the Main Buliding:











When you make a right off of the long hallway you end up in the Grand Lobby :











Here are random shots taken of the outdoors:































When you stay at OUR House -- You can walk to Epcot


----------



## Turtle31

Storm Along BAY :  The Happy PLACE !!


























The Slide:







Movies on the Beach :*THIS IS NOT A CURRENT LIST OF MOVIES -- MAKE SURE TO CHECK TIMES AND MOVIES ON ARRIVAL !!*


----------



## Turtle31

Beaches n' Cream






Here are some pictures of the inside :






THE Lights:











The No WAY Jose :





The Kitchen Sink:


----------



## podsnel

Yay!! So happy you started this thread! I'll be at BCV for my first visit in 12 days- LOVIN all the pics!! THANK-YOU!!


----------



## Turtle31

The Lighthouse:






The Boat that will take us to either Hollywood Studios or Epcot :







The View on Our Ride:






The Swan & Dolphin
I loved the clam shell water fountain :


----------



## Turtle31

Check In Desk:









Cape May Cafe'


----------



## Turtle31

podsnel said:


> Yay!! So happy you started this thread! I'll be at BCV for my first visit in 12 days- LOVIN all the pics!! THANK-YOU!!



Thank You --- I am so Excited to start this thread !  I hope this becomes a great place for everyone to share lots of info and happy memories with each other !!


----------



## daisyduck123

I too, am so excited!  Thanks for starting this thread!

We'll be returning soon for our 4th summer there..my ticker below says it all!!


----------



## mwmuntz

Thanks for starting this thread!  We are BCV lovers and hope to be owners soon. We have a bid in for a BCV contract that is currently in the ROFR process.  Wish us luck!


----------



## toniosmom

Great photos!  I own a small BCV contract and am awaiting to (hopefully) pass ROFR on a second small contract.  We will be having our first BCV stay next April and I can't wait!  

Stormalong Bay here we come!!!


----------



## simba20

Thanks for the pics.

We arrive at BCV on May 30th.  We booked it, just for our little one to play at SB.

Great pics.

Last year we visitied YC/BC and I took some beautiful pics of my daughter in the Grand Lobby.

Cannot wait for our stay!


----------



## tgropp

*Yes, this thread is long overdue. I have owned at VWL and enjoy their thread  but purchased BCV a while back and often wondered how nice it would be to share stories. Last November we were at BCV for a quick 2 night stay following a Gator footbal game. We arrived at 8 A.M. to get an early start, and I politely asked if there were any rooms available. The front desk castmember named You replied "Just a minute and I'll see if there is a magical moment". Within ten minutes we were in our room. A great way to start our ownership at the BCV*.


----------



## lucyem

BCV were love at first sight


----------



## jade1

Nice thread. 

From our BCV balcony:




































from the SAB slide:











In the room:
















BCV Boat launch:


----------



## ADP

AMAZING photos!  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lumpydj

YAY! I love this tread!!!    We just purchased a 100 point contract (resale) at BCV recently and can't wait for our first trip here.  We're going to try to WL for a 2 BR in December - but can't for another 2 weeks. I hope we can get it!!    If not, our first trip here will be in Oct of 2011.


----------



## Turtle31

Awesome Photos JADE1.  Can you please add to your post what your room number was ?  I see it is a one bedroom -- gorgeous !  I bought a Nikon D3000 - after my disappointment with my cheap kodak easy share 
  I can't wait until October so I can get more pictures of my house 


Good luck  to all of you waiting on contracts to come thorugh.  Buying our contract  is one of  the best decisions I ever made !  I still kick myself that I didn't have time to do resale - and I am very impatient !  Oh well 98.00 a point seemed like a steal at the time


----------



## Simba's Mom

Turtle31 said:


> If you are lucky enough to be in Villa #422
> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a picture of our balcony:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the view to the left :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View straightforward:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Paris France to our right:



You forgot one more thing from #422-the Fireworks at night-


----------



## Simba's Mom

How about one of the yummy offerings from the BC Marketplace, their gelato-
















Actually their flavors change frequently.  I don't know if Mango was offered when these pictures were taken, but it's my Mom's favorite flavor.


----------



## rpk1951

Great pictures.  I really like to see the views from various rooms.


----------



## mickeys girl 52

I am so glad you started this thread. Ijust got back from Beach Club and these pictures are making me miss it already.

  But I am going back the last week of Sept with my 4 sisters for an adult trip..  So I am counting down


----------



## Pocahantas

I am sooo homesick after seeing this!  And my next trip to my beloved home isn't until March


----------



## dsneygirl

Simba's Mom said:


> How about one of the yummy offerings from the BC Marketplace, their gelato-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually their flavors change frequently.  I don't know if Mango was offered when these pictures were taken, but it's my Mom's favorite flavor.



This is making me salivate.  We are VWL owners but I love BC.  We'll be there in Aug


----------



## apurplebrat

Awesome pictures!  Love Beach Club!


----------



## Spark

Great pictures!!!  We were just there a couple of weeks ago---our favorite resort...May I ask where the laundry room is?  I was in the villas and asked the DVC rep posted there and he didn't know... We ended up not needing it, but are going back with family in July and it would be handy to know and not have to ask around for the location.

Thanks again!


----------



## robhawk

Unbelievable pics! I wish next February was here now just for one week then we can go back to April


----------



## itsreally4mommy

*sigh* It seems like such a wonderful resort! My dream is to own enough to do VWL for Christmas and BCV in summer. 

What are the odds they'll begin extending contracts like OKW?


----------



## Turtle31

Spark said:


> Great pictures!!!  We were just there a couple of weeks ago---our favorite resort...May I ask where the laundry room is?  I was in the villas and asked the DVC rep posted there and he didn't know... We ended up not needing it, but are going back with family in July and it would be handy to know and not have to ask around for the location.
> 
> Thanks again!



All of the one bedrooms have their own washer and dryer in the room.  But if you are staying in a studio the laundry room is located on floor #4 ( there may be another one but that is the one I used) - you will need your key to get in.  No quarters needed 


That gelato looks SO good -- we made so many trips to Beaches and Cream that I never had any.  This time I will for sure !


----------



## Scraper

We love the BCV and while we are not owners there we still call it our home. If we ever add on to our points it will be there. We never have a hard time booking at our 7 month mark though. We will be there on May 9 to the 15th and then again for five days the end of Aug. Thanks for starting the thread. Awsome pictures.


----------



## disfountainofyouth

"What's enjoyed at BCV stays at BCV!"

So there goes the best kept secret-smaller resort, walking distance to Epcot
and the Studios with a great pool, Beaches and Cream, movies on the beach and a relaxing atmosphere with that great resort smell.


----------



## gk90

Great pictures everyone!  Here are a couple:

Room 407 BCV
Looking left from the balcony of BCV room 407, a dedicated 2BR. Not a particularly scenic view but it was quiet and relaxing.





and looking right


----------



## mwmuntz

Nice!  We were in room 407 last August.


----------



## Cinderella1122

Thanks for starting the thread! I love all of the pictures. I cant wait to stay at BCV in a few months!


----------



## Turtle31

Taken from the Boardwalk:























ART the famous Greeter ( so sad he re-tired ) !  Sorry it's blurry - now you see why I had to get a new camera !


----------



## CruznLexi

Hoping to get in for Jan 3-6. Before our Panama Canal cruise. June 3 can't come fast enough!


----------



## GoofItUp

Another BCV owner joining in!  Our first stay was suppose to be March 2009 for an extended-family spring break trip (rented points).  Sadly, my then-6 month old son became sick and at 1:00am the morning of our departure I started re-packing everything so my DH & DS (3yo) could meet up with the rest of the family while I stayed behind with my little guy.  DH loved it and after a few months of debate, we bought a contract resale.  We are going to WDW with my side of the family next month, but could only get rooms together at BWV.  So, I'll have to wait until our June 2011 trip with yet another "section" of the family to try out my wonderful BCV first-hand!  

And after all those family-trips, DH and I may have to run away for an adults-only stay!


----------



## JLVermillion

Yet another ( as the PP said ) BCV owner here. We will be there on June 25 - July 3. Does anyone have any pics of ground level rooms ? Dh and I can not wait to get home. Anyone else there at the same time? &


----------



## MinnieFan4ever

A very happy BCV owner here.  We have been owners since Feb 2002.  Our most recent stay was March 8-12.  It was wonderful of course.  We took my brother and SIL and they couldn't believe how great it was and how close it was to Epcot.  The new flat screens are wonderful, just wish Disney would offer a few more channels.


----------



## BCV23

Love the new thread.....thanks Turtle31 and everyone else.

We're BCV owners, too. We purchased the morning sales opened in Feb of 02 and have added on three more contracts. We normally stay 3 or 4 times a year for 5 night stays. In the future, our stays will probably be longer but less often due to the reapportionment of points. Mixed feeling on that.


----------



## Pakey

Another BCV owner here; we have 3 contracts at BCV.  We are going next week but staying at Kidani and the Treehouses; it will seem odd not to stay home this time.  Even harder will be not using SAB.


----------



## wulfekamp

Your killing me. I want to go home I want to go home.


----------



## margitmouse

First time there in 11 days!!!!! Can NOT wait! Own at OKW and have only stayed there....found cheap enough flights that DH, DS and I get to go a day early for our family trip at OKW and stay 1 night at BCV. Saving my $ to add on here. Thanks for sharing, photo's and fanfare!


----------



## skelooch

Another BCV owner here since day one, by far my favorite resort.
I too have 3 contracts there, and have stayed there 20+ times.
Won't be back home until Sept and Nov, but I do have 3 trips between now and Sept so I will be getting my WDW  fix.
Enjoyed all the pictures even though I probably have all the exact ones in my archives.
Thanks for starting this thread, I'll be checking back regularly.


----------



## DizGirl20

Totally lovin' this thread as we will be there in just a few weeks!  While we do not currently own at BCV I have been closely watching the resale boards...


----------



## jade1

More of the boat launch.


----------



## jade1

******************************* *WELCOME HOME!* *****************************************


----------



## Turtle31

jade1 said:


> ******************************* *WELCOME HOME!* *****************************************




WOW !! Is all I can say --- your pictures are truely breath taking.

I can only hope my pictures don't turn out blurry


----------



## jade1

Turtle31 said:


> WOW !! Is all I can say --- your pictures are truely breath taking.
> 
> I can only hope my pictures don't turn out blurry



Thanks a bunch.


----------



## jjbescher

BCV owner since 2002.  Bought on our 1st Anniversary cruise.  Also own at SSR.

I do love the resort, but also love the other resorts, so it is very hard to stay there everytime.

jon


----------



## Tinks "SS"

Can i be a groupie?? We just bought in June of last year so my DH won't let me get anymore points right now but want to try out BC SO BAD!! my oldest was disappointed that i couldn't get him there for his bday trip in oct. I told him up front that it would be hard in Oct. He's cool though but still wants to go there sometime!


----------



## Turtle31

Tinks "SS";36349235 said:
			
		

> Can i be a groupie?? We just bought in June of last year so my DH won't let me get anymore points right now but want to try out BC SO BAD!! my oldest was disappointed that i couldn't get him there for his bday trip in oct. I told him up front that it would be hard in Oct. He's cool though but still wants to go there sometime!







When my DH and I went on our first trip to BCV  in June it was so hot.  I was finally able to convince DH that we should go in Oct.  Here in Colorado my kids follow a modified calendar for school and have two weeks off for a fall break.  I was thinking - cheaper points, cooler weather, and way less crowds.  I was able to book BCV at the 11 month mark for our 12 day trip.  Now I keep reading about Food & Wine Festival and how busy it will be.  And DH who is on a huge fitness kick and doesn't drink wine says - he only wants to go to Epcot one day of our 10 park days !!   Oh yeah and btw he also is telling me he doesn't want me to pay for Mickey's not so scary Halloween Party because he doesn't care if it has a special parade !!  Will someone please help me calm down 
  How are the crowds at Food and Wine Festival at Epcot and other Parks?  Weather ?  Has anyone paid for the MNSSHP and felt it is something we couldn't skip doing once ?  October is unchartered territory for me, freaking me out a little bit now.


----------



## BCV23

Turtle31, October is one of my favorite months at WDW. The weather is usually warm but not humid. Perfect for parks and swimming. Evenings can cool off as you would expect.

Most parks aren't bad at all except for Columbus Day weekend. Epcot on weekends is the exception as it can be jammed. Evenings at Epcot are also busier as locals pop into F&W I think. 

We haven't done the party so no help there.

We'll be there this October as well. 

jade1, loving your photos as always.


----------



## dsneygirl

F&W can be busy especially weekends like the PP mentioned.  What we have done is start in WorldShowcase right at 11 and just keep on snacking.  Takes a while before the booths get busy.

I love MNSSHP sadly we are missing it this year since they moved it to a late Sept start.  If your DH doesn't want to go than just go without him.


----------



## mickeys girl 52

I love this thread. With so many Beach Club Lovers out there it is long over due. Thanks for starting it.


----------



## MinnieFan4ever

October is a great time to go.  I think your hubby will actually like the F&WF.  It really is quite festive.  Weekends are a bit more crowded as locals do go the the festival, so go during the week if you can.   Have a great time.


----------



## gk90

Here's a link to a great page with BCV information including floor plans, a map and room views:
http://www.parkinfo2go.com/dvc-bcv/


----------



## Turtle31

dsneygirl said:


> I love MNSSHP sadly we are missing it this year since they moved it to a late Sept start.  If your DH doesn't want to go than just go without him.



 I don't think that's an option - although it would same me some money !




MinnieFan4ever said:


> October is a great time to go.  I think your hubby will actually like the F&WF.  It really is quite festive.  Weekends are a bit more crowded as locals do go the the festival, so go during the week if you can.   Have a great time.



Thanks for all the info I am sure we will love it -- just like always !


----------



## culli

BCV ROCKS

Going in May (can't come fast enough) for a boys only trip with 4 and 3 year old.  Then go back in Aug (week before school starts) with my 7 yr old daughter.  Then family vacation in November and adults only trip with our good friends in Feb.  Hmmmmmmmmmm can you get sick of BCV?  Well I'm willing to try and see if it is possible


----------



## okie from muskogee

Sold my SSR and bought BCV resale!  Will be home Spring Break 2011!  Anyone have an opinion on the character breakfast and the seafood evening buffet?  The anticipation is almost as good as the trip, 11 months to dream.........


----------



## kimberh

Leaving Fri for VWL, but I own at both. This has made me homesick. I am now going to go over to BC on my Epcot day!


----------



## BCV23

okie from muskogee said:


> Sold my SSR and bought BCV resale!  Will be home Spring Break 2011!  Anyone have an opinion on the character breakfast and the seafood evening buffet?  The anticipation is almost as good as the trip, 11 months to dream.........



Our younger son and I went to Cape May for breakfast last trip for the first time in many years. Our server was wonderful, the characters were fun and the food was good. The breakfast buffet at Captain's Grille is basically the same (pancakes there but not at Cape May IIRC) for a lower price and you can order a la carte, so we will continue to walk over there more often than breakfast at Cape May.

Love breakfast from the Marketplace, too. Fantastic made to order parfaits.

Speaking of BCMarketplace, did everyone see the sad news that *corpcomp *posted? No more gelato. 



kimberh said:


> Leaving Fri for VWL, but I own at both. This has made me homesick. I am now going to go over to BC on my Epcot day!



Have a great vacation.


----------



## lucyem

Turtle31 said:


> When my DH and I went on our first trip to BCV  in June it was so hot.  I was finally able to convince DH that we should go in Oct.  Here in Colorado my kids follow a modified calendar for school and have two weeks off for a fall break.  I was thinking - cheaper points, cooler weather, and way less crowds.  I was able to book BCV at the 11 month mark for our 12 day trip.  Now I keep reading about Food & Wine Festival and how busy it will be.  And DH who is on a huge fitness kick and doesn't drink wine says - he only wants to go to Epcot one day of our 10 park days !!   Oh yeah and btw he also is telling me he doesn't want me to pay for Mickey's not so scary Halloween Party because he doesn't care if it has a special parade !!  Will someone please help me calm down
> How are the crowds at Food and Wine Festival at Epcot and other Parks?  Weather ?  Has anyone paid for the MNSSHP and felt it is something we couldn't skip doing once ?  October is unchartered territory for me, freaking me out a little bit now.



We will be there in Oct too!  We are planning the MNSSHP for sure.  From what I have read on other boards and seeing the photos etc we have to try it at least once.  There are people who go twice on their trips!  We were in the car the other day talking about the trip, the halloween party, trick or treating and grandma meeting us there.  My 7 yr old was jumping up and down in the back of the car because we had not told him yet.  "Trick or treating??? at MK?  Grandma is going to be there?????"  My 4 yr old then chimed in "Candy!!!" 

Ack!  I just realized my 180 day was Tuesday!  I have to make ADRs.


----------



## jade1

.


----------



## wendydarling826

Thank you for the pix of my home sweet DVC home.  I like to close my eyes and picture myself in the Solarium with my morning coffee and the Florida sun beaming in.  Or curled up in the drawing room with a summer beach trash novel.  Or carrying my noodle through the lobby on my way to Stormalong Bay.  I've stayed at the other DVC resorts and they have their charms, but there's no place like the BCV for me!


----------



## IluvXU

Our first DVC trip is in less than two months... and we will have a weekend at BC!  We cannot wait to spend time at Stormalong Bay!  Love this thread and the pics!


----------



## Turtle31

okie from muskogee said:


> Sold my SSR and bought BCV resale!  Will be home Spring Break 2011!  Anyone have an opinion on the character breakfast and the seafood evening buffet?  The anticipation is almost as good as the trip, 11 months to dream.........




We LOVED the buffet at Cape May - in fact so much I think the characters got sick of us in the morning   It was nice to be able to roll out of bed and walk to a character breakfast.  My DH and DS favorite was the mickey waffles.  My DD loved the yogurt and chocolate chip muffins.  I loved the  breakfast potatos and the biscuits and gravy.  The only thing I thought was better at 1900 Park Fare was the make your own omelette, but I thought I had read somewhere that they are offering this now too-- but not sure myself.  Here are some of my pictures from our many trips for breakfast.  And they also passed out these cute little aqua colored beads-- I think we have enough to pass them out the next trip back 

Goofy:





Donald:





DD enjoying here yogurt and cereal






Minnie:





Goofy:






Mickey Waffles and Bacon :











Another Donald:





The Cape May Chocolate Birthday Muffin:








*DINNER*

  The dinner here was VERY good -- tons of choices seafood and lots of non-seafood too.  My DH favorite was the clam chowder, I enjoyed the tempra fried cod, and I think I gained ten pounds on the corn bread--  yum !  I also read when making my adr's that they have added snow crab legs -- I am starving right about now !!
  Also the deserts are great - but be sure to know that for some reason the desserts are split and end up in two different places-- you veterns know what I am talking about.  As you come into the resturant if you walk straight - separte from all the other food you will find an island of desserts that includes the oreo bon-bons, they are not to be missed.  I don't have any pictures of the evening buffet as I left the camera packed up due to the lack of characters.  But for those with kiddos, mine loved the dinner because the tablecloth is one huge piece of paper and they get to color all over it.  That is a nice touch !


----------



## Turtle31

lucyem said:


> We will be there in Oct too!  We are planning the MNSSHP for sure.  From what I have read on other boards and seeing the photos etc we have to try it at least once.  There are people who go twice on their trips!  We were in the car the other day talking about the trip, the halloween party, trick or treating and grandma meeting us there.  My 7 yr old was jumping up and down in the back of the car because we had not told him yet.  "Trick or treating??? at MK?  Grandma is going to be there?????"  My 4 yr old then chimed in "Candy!!!"
> 
> Ack!  I just realized my 180 day was Tuesday!  I have to make ADRs.



Sounds like you will have a blast !  I haven't even researched or looked at MNSSHP because I know if I do I will want to do it !  And to be honest everytime we go in June/August we end up staying at the parks way to late and end up dying by the end of the 11 days.  I think I am looking forward to being forced to leave MK by 7:00 - that way I can head back to BCV and enjoy the pool and movie on the beach !  But who knows I may throw caution to the wind and just force DH to be dragged along


----------



## Turtle31

BCV23 said:


> Turtle31, October is one of my favorite months at WDW. The weather is usually warm but not humid. Perfect for parks and swimming. Evenings can cool off as you would expect.



NOT humid -- oh I can't wait !  The humidity in June and August was KILLER !  And I wouldn't mind a little cool off in the evening either.  We are visiting Epcot during the week, I am really looking forward to it !


----------



## okie from muskogee

Thank you for the dining info.  Your pictures are great! Do you need an ADR for the dinner buffet?  One of my daughters is not a seafood fan, I'm guessing there is a chicken item or something else.  How convenient to walk downstairs to a nice meal! By the way, we love beaches and cream, except for the wait. We usually have 8 and next visit 9, our oldest son got married! We have a nice trip to Washington D.C. in June, but all we talk about is the BCV trip Spring Break 2011!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

3 more days till BCV!  

We are sad that the slide will close on the Sunday while we are there but we plan to get a lot of slide time in before hand.

I love the location of BC and being able to walk to Epcot dinners is the best.  The boat ride to DHS is wonderful and a nice time to relax.  

Now back to sewing.


----------



## MaryJ

We have owned at VWL since 2001, but just recently bought a resale at BCV.  We have only stayed there once (before we were owners) and really enjoyed it.  I'm looking forward to staying there next year (2011) during Food and Wine.  DH and I go every year, but got our points this year too late for the 11 month window.  There was nothing available when I tried to book, so we will be at AKV for the first time instead!



CruznLexi said:


> Hoping to get in for Jan 3-6. Before our Panama Canal cruise. June 3 can't come fast enough!



Lexi, you will LOVE  the Panama Canal cruise.  DH, DD and I were on the EB cruise in 2008.  It was most definitely the trip of a lifetime!


----------



## tea pot

*Turtle 31 *Thanks so much for starting this thread!!!
Love Love the Name 

Here are a few more pics...






















I just came across this video interview with Art the Greeter from the Beach Club.
 I know he has some fans here and I though I would share.

Enjoy 


http://www.wdwradio.com/videos/?videoId=4OpTO7V2S-U 
__________________


----------



## Turtle31

Okay everyone don't freak when you see this next picture -- It is not at the BCV 
  It is April 23 here in Colorado--- this is my backyard right now -- breath taking but now I really want my BCV --- this just stinks 

And if anyone could please explain global warming to me again - I would love to understand it 








*TeaPot:*
Thanks for the interview- my kids are going to miss Art.  The pics are great, and thanks for the compliment on the name


----------



## Scraper

Turtle31 said:


> Okay everyone don't freak when you see this next picture -- It is not at the BCV
> It is April 23 here in Colorado--- this is my backyard right now -- breath taking but now I really want my BCV --- this just stinks
> 
> And if anyone could please explain global warming to me again - I would love to understand it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TeaPot:*
> Thanks for the interview- my kids are going to miss Art. The pics are great, and thanks for the compliment on the name


 
We love Art and I noticed you said that your kids will miss him. Does this mean he has retired? We have not seen him our last few stays.
 BCV Lovers.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Scraper said:


> We love Art and I noticed you said that your kids will miss him. Does this mean he has retired? We have not seen him our last few stays.
> BCV Lovers.



Yes, he retired on October 17, 2009.


----------



## gk90

Turtle31 said:


> Okay everyone don't freak when you see this next picture -- It is not at the BCV
> It is April 23 here in Colorado--- this is my backyard right now -- breath taking but now I really want my BCV --- this just stinks
> 
> And if anyone could please explain global warming to me again - I would love to understand it



LOL, so glad that your Colorado picture is not BCV!  As for global warming and big storms, here's info from the Environmental Defense Foundation:
"_Studies show that global warming will increase the frequency or intensity of many kinds of extreme weather. While we can't attribute a particular heat wave or hurricane to global warming, the trends are clear: Global warming loads the atmospheric dice to roll "heat wave" or "intense storm" more often._"



tea pot said:


> *Turtle 31 *Thanks so much for starting this thread!!!
> Love Love the Name
> 
> Here are a few more pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just came across this video interview with Art the Greeter from the Beach Club.
> I know he has some fans here and I though I would share.




Great pics and thanks for the interview link!


----------



## CruznLexi

So looking forward to our cruise. Hoping to have 3 nice days at BC before we cruise. Maybe even breakfast with Minnie! My second choice is either VWL or BWV.


----------



## xipetotec

omg, how did I miss this until now?

We are BCV owners, LOVE it there and cannot have a vacation there without staying "home". Even if we try another resort, it's only for a couple of days cause BCV is Home to us.


----------



## 66Tink

Staying at BCV for the first time in a few weeks and a big THANKS for starting this thread Turtle   We are not DVC owners yet, but have been in contact with very nice people from the Timeshare Store about purchasing re-sale...hoping to purchase something within the next few months.  Not even having stayed at BCV yet, but if money were no object that would be our first choice to purchase


----------



## CruznLexi

How far is the yacht club from the beach club?


----------



## tea pot

CruznLexi said:


> How far is the yacht club from the beach club?



Not Far.....right next door
actually the buildings are attached


----------



## gk90

CruznLexi said:


> How far is the yacht club from the beach club?



The official map, courtesy of the parkinfotogo page:


----------



## Turtle31

66Tink said:


> Staying at BCV for the first time in a few weeks and a big THANKS for starting this thread Turtle   We are not DVC owners yet, but have been in contact with very nice people from the Timeshare Store about purchasing re-sale...hoping to purchase something within the next few months.  Not even having stayed at BCV yet, but if money were no object that would be our first choice to purchase




 I am so excited for you !!  Please do let us all know what you think once you have had your first stay.  In my trip report I told about my own purchase.  We had been to DisneyWorld for 11 days on deluxe dining and we were staying at Port Orleans Riverside, but we ate at The Yachtsman Steak House, Cape May and Beaches and Cream.  So when it came to making the purchase I did it over the phone, never having stayed at the property just based on reviews and the time we spent at the resturants !!  
  Our first trip was AMAZING and I can't wait for our next !!


----------



## Scraper

Omg I am so excited will be at the BCV for 5 nights starting Mothers day.
No better place as far as we are concerned. However the AKL is awsome with savana view. But BCV still #1.


----------



## mwmuntz

Woo hoo!! Just passed ROFR on a BCV resale.  I'm one step closer to being a Beach Club Lover and an OWNER!!!!


----------



## robertdangelo

BCV is our favorite Resort!  
Who else feels that Beaches and Cream should be bigger?


----------



## mwmuntz

robertdangelo said:


> BCV is our favorite Resort!
> Who else feels that Beaches and Cream should be bigger?



Yes and no.  

I definitely think it should be bigger when I'm waiting 45 minutes for a table, but once I'm inside I like the small, intimate feel.  

This is one of our favorite restaurants in WDW and I'd hate to see it changed too much.  Of course, we like to go there when we are staying at BCV, but we find it a great break from the crowds when we are touring Epcot during our non-BCV trips.


----------



## mwmuntz

Got the closing documents for my BCV add on today... one step closer to being an owner... aka "Beach Bum"!


----------



## toniosmom

mwmuntz said:


> Got the closing documents for my BCV add on today... one step closer to being an owner... aka "Beach Bum"!



Congratulations!  I'm still waiting on ROFR for my BCV contract, but I'm hopeful that I will hear soon!


----------



## Luckymommyx2

As soon as we're financially ready to buy resale, it will be BCV's!  DH and I are so in love with this resort  that we have a hard time staying anywhere else.  So far we've had good luck with the 7mo booking window.
I'm sure to come back to this thread time and again.  Love the pics!!


----------



## MARY-IN-OH

Nice thread y'all have goin' here!

We're getting excited for our first stay at BCV. Would love to hear more from you about your experiences!  (just dd and me, just after she graduates high school).

I saw on the map there is a salon/barber at BCV? Never knew that.

We arrive at BCV on Sun. June 13 for five nights  

mary


----------



## toniosmom

I passed ROFR on Tuesday and received closing documents yesterday!  I"m so psyched.  

We will likely be booking a studio at BCV next year.  What kind of CS options are in that area?  

Thanks!


----------



## CruznLexi

What are my chances to get a studio Jan2-6?


----------



## wdwlver

We're BCV owners too!!!!    

Love it, cannot wait to go back........nothing like relaxing at SAB in the afternoon and walking into Epcot at night......


----------



## xipetotec

toniosmom said:


> I passed ROFR on Tuesday and received closing documents yesterday!  I"m so psyched.
> 
> We will likely be booking a studio at BCV next year.  What kind of CS options are in that area?
> 
> Thanks!



At the Beach Club itself, if you go to the gift shop, you'll find a counter service where you can buy various sandwiches at breakfast, Lunch and Dinner, as well as a small selection of groceries and snacks. 

Outside, near the pool, there's Hurricane Hanna's, basically typical fast food offerings. Accross the lake, there's a pizza window but I don't know that it's considered a CS credit if you are on the dining plan. 

Personally, because it's SO close to  Epcot, if we're not going far that day, we go into Epcot and have a CS meal for lunch in the WS. *LOVE* Epcot and it's quite literally a 5 minute walk from the villas to there. Especially if you take the backway that doesn't pass through the BC lobby.


----------



## londonderrydisneyfan

xipetotec said:


> At the Beach Club itself, if you go to the gift shop, you'll find a counter service where you can buy various sandwiches at breakfast, Lunch and Dinner, as well as a small selection of groceries and snacks.
> 
> Outside, near the pool, there's Hurricane Hanna's, basically typical fast food offerings. Accross the lake, there's a pizza window but I don't know that it's considered a CS credit if you are on the dining plan.
> 
> Personally, because it's SO close to  Epcot, if we're not going far that day, we go into Epcot and have a CS meal for lunch in the WS. *LOVE* Epcot and it's quite literally a 5 minute walk from the villas to there. Especially if you take the backway that doesn't pass through the BC lobby.



The boardwalk pizza window is not on the meal plan so you can't use CS credits there.

We do the same thing you do, we love walking over to Epcot and grabbing something there.  Usually I'll grab something in Morocco for my wife and I and the kids will get something in one of the other countries.


----------



## xipetotec

londonderrydisneyfan said:


> The boardwalk pizza window is not on the meal plan so you can't use CS credits there.
> 
> We do the same thing you do, we love walking over to Epcot and grabbing something there.  Usually I'll grab something in Morocco for my wife and I and the kids will get something in one of the other countries.



LOVE Tangierine Cafe! THe first year I went, I was not a fan, but I had ordered some sort of chicken burger thing ( which imho was not moroccan or middle eastern at all ), but last time I had the wrap sampler, omg so good! And the Baklava...


----------



## DizGirl20

Hey guys... had to join this group.  We just got back from our very first stay at BCV and I am in   What more can you ask for than SAB and the 5 min walk to the International Gateway?!?!  My favorite thing to do was to stroll back from Epcot to our Villa at night.  The music, the water, the breeze, the smells... I don't know if I ever want to stay anywhere else!

We will probably look for a resale contract in the next few months.  Wish me luck!


----------



## gk90

Good luck Dizgirl20, I signed up for the TSS email list and after being on it for over a year snagged a small BCV retail just a few minutes after it was posted!


----------



## Laurabearz

Insanely wonderful pictures!!!

We own here, but have only stayed once... thinking it's time for another trip!!


----------



## LUVMICKEY

I love all the pics.  We own there also.  We just got home from a beautiful 10 day there last Friday and seeing all the pics makes me miss it even more, but I still love looking at them and remembering all our magical moments there.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BCV23

LUVMICKEY said:


> I love all the pics.  We own there also.  We just got home from a beautiful 10 day there last Friday and seeing all the pics makes me miss it even more, but I still love looking at them and remembering all our magical moments there.  Thanks for sharing.



We checked out the same day you did! Love BCV. We're at BLT now and enjoying it, too, but BCV has our hearts.


----------



## xipetotec

DizGirl20 said:


> Hey guys... had to join this group.  We just got back from our very first stay at BCV and I am in   What more can you ask for than SAB and the 5 min walk to the International Gateway?!?!  My favorite thing to do was to stroll back from Epcot to our Villa at night.  The music, the water, the breeze, the smells... I don't know if I ever want to stay anywhere else!
> 
> We will probably look for a resale contract in the next few months.  Wish me luck!



In 2006, DW and I booked a small trip just to an all-stars, and it was fine, but it just didn't feel like "home". To the point where we went to Epcot, and strolled by the BC and had dinner at Big River just to feel "at home".

Then in 2008, we did a split stay where we stayed at AKV for 2 days and don't get me wrong, BEAUTIFUL resort! But it wasn't our beloved BCV... ( not to mention it's biggest drawback is that it's so far from everything! )


----------



## LUVMICKEY

BCV23 said:


> We checked out the same day you did! Love BCV. We're at BLT now and enjoying it, too, but BCV has our hearts.



We will be staying at BLT in November.  That will be kind of an around the World trip.  We have 1 night at BWV, 3 nights at BCV and 8 nights at BLT.  It will be our first time staying at BLT.  Like you, our hearts do belong to BCV.


----------



## tekmnky

Just got back from a great stay at AKV-Jambo with a night at BCV tacked on at the end.  Bought an add-on at BCV while I was there and can't wait to get back for a longer visit!!!

Always had a fondness for Beach Club since that was where I spent my first WDW vacation.


----------



## pinkpixie0920

Hi Everyone!

We just closed on our BCV resale yesterday! We found out on May 18 that we passed ROFR so I thought the closing was pretty good timing. This is the first time for us buying DVC and we could not even imagine having another resort as our home. We are very excited!


----------



## CruznLexi

Was able to get in a 7 months! Jan 2-6. 4 nights before our Panama Canal cruise! Can't wait for SAB


----------



## Turtle31

A BIG  HOME  to all of you who have just become owners.   And congrats to all of you who will be able to visit at the 7 month mark.

I have been absent from this area of the board for a few weeks because I am over at the Disney Land board trying to read everything possible about The World of Color.  My family and I will be leaving in one more day to go to Disney Land for 8 days ----    This will be our third year doing both parks in a single year --- my DH says it's the last time because I am killing his budget.  

I am not worried -- I have a whole year to wear him down


----------



## tea pot

pinkpixie0920 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> We just closed on our BCV resale yesterday! We found out on May 18 that we passed ROFR so I thought the closing was pretty good timing. This is the first time for us buying DVC and we could not even imagine having another resort as our home. We are very excited!



*CONGRATS AND WELCOME HOME*


----------



## DizGirl20

pinkpixie0920 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> We just closed on our BCV resale yesterday! We found out on May 18 that we passed ROFR so I thought the closing was pretty good timing. This is the first time for us buying DVC and we could not even imagine having another resort as our home. We are very excited!



May I ask who you used as a resale agent?  We are currently looking for a BCV contract. Thanks and Congrats!


----------



## MaryJ

CruznLexi said:


> Was able to get in a 7 months! Jan 2-6. 4 nights before our Panama Canal cruise! Can't wait for SAB



We will be arriving when you are leaving.  Our WL for Jan. 6 just came through.  We will be staying Jan. 6-10th.

Also, I wanted to say that you will LOVE the Panama Canal cruise.  DH, DD and I were on it EB in 2008.  It was definitely the trip of a lifetime!


----------



## bobbiwoz

I haven't posted here yet, but we are BCV owners/lovers.  We'll be arriving there on July 1st for 4 nights for the first 4th of July holiday spent at WDW with family and friends.  DGC (3 of them) love SAB, but until this time, we've only stayed there with them in a very rainy May and a very cold November.  This will be their first time in what I imagine will be very hot weather!  Even our 4 year old DGD at the time, loved the tall pirate slide in the chill...so this should be GREAT!

Bobbi


----------



## xipetotec

DizGirl20 said:


> May I ask who you used as a resale agent?  We are currently looking for a BCV contract. Thanks and Congrats!



We haven't added on for a few years, but when we did we used Jaki Apetz, who was *awesome*. I've  heard great things about the timeshare store too.


----------



## franandaj

I figured it was time that I joined this group.  We are currently refinancing a property and once the loan comes through I plan to pick up a couple resale contracts, and one will be at the BCV.  I already have the contract picked out and I'm just praying that it doesn't get snatched up before we get loan approval.  Though I have stayed at the hotel before the Villas were built, I am looking forward to staying there for F&W in 2001!


----------



## Turtle31

41 more days until my trip Home   So excited.  We are going to be doing MNSSHP on Oct.12th.  And I am so looking forward to the F&W Festival.  This will be our first of many October trips.  Finally have DH convinced that June and August are not where it's at .

  I was wondering does anyone have pictures of the Beach Club Lobby since it has been re-done?  Have they recently done anything else ?


----------



## adminjedi

Glad to say our home (one of them) is at BCV!
We so look forward to every stay.


----------



## mtmbyck

Turtle31, will you take more pics when you are there?? Love seeing every corner of the room etc. Would be awesome to see pics of your room, beach, SB, meals, anything to keep us excited about our upcoming trips!! And then we wil do the same!


----------



## AnnaS

We are hoping to be there Oct. 24.  First for F & W.


----------



## pinkpixie0920

DizGirl20 said:


> May I ask who you used as a resale agent?  We are currently looking for a BCV contract. Thanks and Congrats!



I'm sorry for not responding earlier I just saw this now. We used the Timeshare Store. Thanks!


----------



## Turtle31

mtmbyck said:


> Turtle31, will you take more pics when you are there?? Love seeing every corner of the room etc. Would be awesome to see pics of your room, beach, SB, meals, anything to keep us excited about our upcoming trips!! And then we wil do the same!



I will take a ton of pictures while I am there- I promise.  And this time they will not be blurry lol...  I bought a Nikon D3000 two months after we returned home because I was so mad about the quality of my pictures.  I can't wait to use it at The Beach Club.


----------



## loveswdw

Hi Turtle31! Just checking in since this thread got bumped. 
Nice to see you on the DIS too--not only Facebook. I haven't seen Kerry on the DIS but I'm not sure of his screen name here.  

loveswdw
(AKA Laura)


----------



## Turtle31

loveswdw said:


> Hi Turtle31! Just checking in since this thread got bumped.
> Nice to see you on the DIS too--not only Facebook. I haven't seen Kerry on the DIS but I'm not sure of his screen name here.
> 
> loveswdw
> (AKA Laura)




Hey there Laura !! You found me   This thread was buried - must not be anything to talk about - Can you imagine that  
  Not sure about Kerry- but I am sure he has visited somewhere on this board !


----------



## Jaaron2

We are anxiously awaiting our November trip!!!!! Cant wait to be "Home" at the best DVC resort IMHO


----------



## DizGirl20

Hey, anyone wish missing BCV right now like me?  I wish we were there *now*!

Our next trip is booked for AKV, but I know in 2012 we will (hopefully) be back at BCV


----------



## adminjedi

Yes, missing BCV right now!!!!


----------



## xipetotec

DizGirl20 said:


> Hey, anyone wish missing BCV right now like me?  I wish we were there *now*!
> 
> Our next trip is booked for AKV, but I know in 2012 we will (hopefully) be back at BCV



Do I *ever*... we only even GO to WDW every two years because we use our points to bring a huge gang every two years. 2012 or bust!!


----------



## culli

Jaaron2 said:


> We are anxiously awaiting our November trip!!!!! Cant wait to be "Home" at the best DVC resort IMHO


 
Exactly my thoughts, just hope it is warm enough to enjoy the pool


----------



## Turtle31

19 DAYS UNTIL MY TRIP BACK HOME  

I am SO excited -- I feel   but in a good way !!


----------



## STEAMBOAT209

just a few shots BCV and area:  we love our BCV's.


----------



## LUVMICKEY

Ahhhhhhhhh, just 47 more days and we will be back home


----------



## bobbiwoz

Steamboat209, those are gorgeous pictures!

The last one is especially dear to my heart because of the map of South Jersey!  I have one very similar to it in my own South Jersey home, Cape May!

It's time for me to check in on line for our short, 2 night BCV stay over the first weekend of F&W!

Bobbi


----------



## STEAMBOAT209

bobbiwoz said:


> Steamboat209, those are gorgeous pictures!
> 
> The last one is especially dear to my heart because of the map of South Jersey!  I have one very similar to it in my own South Jersey home, Cape May!
> 
> It's time for me to check in on line for our short, 2 night BCV stay over the first weekend of F&W!
> 
> Bobbi




thank you so much bobbiwoz,  I enjoy taking shots of our home away from home.
thank again.


----------



## franandaj

Keep posting them!  I am so hoping that our refinancing loan comes through while the contracts in our UY are still availble!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

We just added on 60 pts. June UY.


----------



## garnet1240

BWV Dreamin said:


> We just added on 60 pts. June UY.



Congratulations!

I have been wanting to add a small contract at BCV for what   seems like forever.  Finally did it today! Added on 50 pt Oct UY.  So excited!! We decided this year to scale back on our Food and Wine trip every year and add some vacation time in the summer (Vero).  This will give us enough to book F&W every other year at 11 months!!!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

garnet1240 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I have been wanting to add a small contract at BVC for what seems like forever. Finally did it today! Added on 50 pt Oct UY. So excited!! We decided this year to scale back on our Food and Wine trip every year and add some vacation time in the summer (Vero). This will give us enough to book F&W every other year at 11 months!!!!


 Congratulations back at ya!!!


----------



## Jaaron2

Love the Pics!!!!! I am now *REALLY* missing BCV


----------



## joyfulnet

These pictures are fabulous!  We just got back and now I'm missing it even more!!!  Such a beautiful place.  

Does anyone know if there's a way to get a print of any of the paintings of Beach Club?  Of course I especially love the one with the fireworks above, but really any of the paintings there... I would love to have prints of.  Any idea??


----------



## Dee77

I found this thread a few days ago and now I feel like I can post here because I just booked our first BCV stay for May 2011. It is the one resort my DH really wanted to check out, SAB is the true motivation.  All I can say is that the pictures in this thread are amazing and I can't believe in 7 months we will get to see everything up close. We own at BLT and have not stayed there yet. I wonder if we will ever get there especially if DH and I like BCV as much as I think we both will.


----------



## gk90

Booked last week at the 11 month mark, excited to be a BCV owner!


----------



## Tinks "SS"

Wow, had to get this back up to the current page. i need to do some research!


----------



## grace&philipsmom

Waiting for our small BCV resale contract to go through - our first DVC!  I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for the next 6-8 weeks.

This one hasn't gone through and I am already thinking about getting another one.  Stayed at BC CL 2 weeks ago, and can't wait to get back!


----------



## OurDogCisco

Woohoo... I'm excited we have our own thread.  We've been members since 11/2003.   We love BCV!!!


----------



## Jaaron2

Teena thanks for the pin! It was the talk of my party when they saw the mysterious envelope i was getting! I actually met you last Friday, I was wearing black Phillies shirt. I didn't realize we were both from PA. I didn't say anything about knowing you from the disboards cause I didn't want to put you on the spot. I do want to say you embody what the Beach Club is all about ! I don't think during my entire stay I ever saw you not talking or welcoming someone home. Here's hoping you have a long tenure at my favorite resort. I know I enjoyed and appreciated my conversations with you during my trip home.


----------



## skelooch

Just back from my *30th* stay at BCV, and it was just as enjoyable as the first one was back in Sept of 2002.
I have been blessed by being able to watch my grandchildren grow up there, and knowing that they will all be able to enjoy it for many years to come. It is by far everyone's favorite place to stay, of all the ones we have tried.


----------



## mckryan

Looking forward to my May trip at my home resort, BCV!  Stayed at BWV last summer, and it just wasn't "home!"  AKV is my other home, and I like it, too, but BCV has a special spot in my heart!


----------



## LUVMICKEY

skelooch said:


> Just back from my *30th* stay at BCV, and it was just as enjoyable as the first one was back in Sept of 2002.
> I have been blessed by being able to watch my grandchildren grow up there, and knowing that they will all be able to enjoy it for many years to come. It is by far everyone's favorite place to stay, of all the ones we have tried.





mckryan said:


> Looking forward to my May trip at my home resort, BCV!  Stayed at BWV last summer, and it just wasn't "home!"  AKV is my other home, and I like it, too, but BCV has a special spot in my heart!



I feel the same way that both of you feel.  We just got home from another wonderful stay there.  BLT is our other home and even though we like it there too, like you, BCV holds that very special spot in our hearts.  We are also looking forward to being back there in May with our daughter and her family


----------



## Sunshine22

Our first trip home to BCV is 2 weeks away! Due to our flight changes, I had to drop our last night and try to add a night at the beginning of our stay. After a week on the waitlist, I was amazed that our studio request for the first night came through yesterday!  I'm so excited!!


----------



## PoohsFan1

Dee77 said:


> I found this thread a few days ago and now I feel like I can post here because I just booked our first BCV stay for May 2011. It is the one resort my DH really wanted to check out, SAB is the true motivation.  All I can say is that the pictures in this thread are amazing and I can't believe in 7 months we will get to see everything up close. We own at BLT and have not stayed there yet. I wonder if we will ever get there especially if DH and I like BCV as much as I think we both will.



You sound exactly like our family.  We don't own at BCV (do plan on adding on here someday) but are staying there in May as well.  We stayed in the BC last December and loved everything about the area that we decided to stay at BCV for our next trip.  We will be there from 5/5-5/14 staying in a studio and our whole family is so excited about it.  I love all of the pictures it is getting me more and more excited for the trip...we can't wait to go


----------



## Dee77

PoohsFan1 said:


> You sound exactly like our family.  We don't own at BCV (do plan on adding on here someday) but are staying there in May as well.  We stayed in the BC last December and loved everything about the area that we decided to stay at BCV for our next trip.  We will be there from 5/5-5/14 staying in a studio and our whole family is so excited about it.  I love all of the pictures it is getting me more and more excited for the trip...we can't wait to go



We will be there from the 1st- 11th, I hope to see you there. With the holidays behind us, it is now full steam ahead with planning and looking forward to the BCV trip!!


----------



## OMD13

DH and I just became DVC owners and are taking our first trip home April 4.  I am so glad that I was finally able to convince him to become owners.  I am really looking forward to our first stay followed by our very first cruise (on the Dream).


----------



## AnnaS

OMD13 said:


> DH and I just became DVC owners and are taking our first trip home April 4.  I am so glad that I was finally able to convince him to become owners.  I am really looking forward to our first stay followed by our very first cruise (on the Dream).



Congratulations!  Definitely looking forward to your thoughts when you get back.  Enjoy!


----------



## mtmbyck

I'll be there in 6 weeks. Time for more pics?????? Please!!!!!!!


----------



## gk90

We booked 2 nights at 11 months for our group of 2 families (that was all we could do with the points we had) and were able to add on another night at 7 months when our window opened this week!  Looking forward to being there in August!!!
Good vibes to all who are staying there and Congrats to the new owners!


----------



## franandaj

I'm in ROFR for a 200 point contract.  Hopefully it comes through before the points become second class!


----------



## tea pot

franandaj said:


> I'm in ROFR for a 200 point contract.  Hopefully it comes through before the points become second class!



Pixie Dust coming your way


----------



## franandaj

Giving this thread a bump as an official owner with a reservation in October!


----------



## Buckeye Fan

You'll forgive me as you read on , but I'm an OKW/SSR kinda girl. We love to resort hop, and decided to try all of the DVCs. I make the reservations, and I had put off staying at BCV because I really didn't think I would like staying there. For some reason, it just didn't appeal to me. I didn't care for the decor in pictures, SAB wasn't a huge draw, and being close to Epcot didn't mean much to me. I'd much rather be by DTD. 

So last spring break, I BROKE DOWN  and booked at BCV (BLT is the only resort on property we have left). Let me tell you...I plan to call it home some day.

1) We LOVED SAB, much to my surprise. 
2) The grounds are beautiful. I have some absolutely amazing pics. 
3) DD and I walked to the entrance of Epcot and watched the fireworks one evening. Love those special moments that mean so much. 
4) The resort felt "warm" to me. I generally don't care as much for the hotel style resorts, but our room overlooked the quiet pool and it was just amazing. I loved sitting on our balcony and watching people at the pool, and watching Magical Express drop people off and pick people up. I have a LOVE/HATE relationship with ME (love it when it drops me off, and hate it when it picks me up), but watching the excitement of people being dropped off was a lot of fun. 

Just wanted to post what a beautiful resort this is, and thank you for sharing your home. We're currently booked in a 2-BR for 10 days this summer, and I can't wait. I do have to admit...I'm starting to have OKW withdrawals! If my OKW contracts pass ROFR , I'm going to try and book there over Christmas before the 7 month window opens up!


----------



## JLS

Nice photos. We own 300 BCV points. Love this place. Fell in love with the BC after staying in the hotel and 2 years later we bought DVC BCV.  I am totally happy there, never want to stay anywhere else.


----------



## AnnaS

franandaj said:


> I'm in ROFR for a 200 point contract.  Hopefully it comes through before the points become second class!



I am assuming you passed since you have a reservation in October?  Congrats


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

Love all the pics. We traded into BCV via RCI for 2 full weeks this September. I'm looking forward to an amazing first trip to WDW!!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

We will be there Sunday!  We are staying at a value for the first time just for the overnite when we arrive.

I also own at OKW and loved it there. But we also now love the easy access to Epcot which is where we dine.  The studios are so close and the pool is the best.  

We have gotten BCV at F&W two years in a row.  Never had a problem getting a room.


----------



## Dee77

So glad to see this thread get a bump again, May 1st isn't getting here fast enough for us.


----------



## franandaj

AnnaS said:


> I am assuming you passed since you have a reservation in October?  Congrats



Our contract closed at the end of February and the points appeared in our account earlier this month.  I was able to make my reservation for F&W well before the 7 month mark (4 more days) and get a 1 BR.  We stayed at the hotel 10 years ago (when they were building the Villas) and it was wonderful, I'm looking so forward to returning there now that I can call it home!


----------



## toniosmom

We are two short weeks from our very first BCV stay, made extra special by the fact that we are also owners.  I am so excited that I could burst!


----------



## gk90

Here's a picture of the Master bedroom in a 2BR, Room 407, taken August 2009.  Do they still have the same comforters?


----------



## Best Aunt

This was Room 309, a 1 bedroom at BCV, on 03/20/2011:


----------



## ChrisAlli

We finally decided to buy into DVC last summer.  we knew we only wanted BCV because of F&W and location.  We had only stayed there once in 07, but loved it!!!

So we bought re-sale and used some banked points to stay at Kidani last Nov.  No way were we getting into BVC with two months notice.

Anyway, this October will be our first trip "home".  We are doing a split stay with WLV, but the end of the trip is 5 nights in a 1 bedroom at BCV.  So excited.

Just curious, what kind of room request to make?  I don't want to be on the first floor with a patio, I would like a room facing Epcot , but the pool looks fine as well.

Should I just request higher floor and see what we get?


----------



## BCV513

ChrisAlli said:


> We finally decided to buy into DVC last summer.  we knew we only wanted BCV because of F&W and location.  We had only stayed there once in 07, but loved it!!!
> 
> So we bought re-sale and used some banked points to stay at Kidani last Nov.  No way were we getting into BVC with two months notice.
> 
> Anyway, this October will be our first trip "home".  We are doing a split stay with WLV, but the end of the trip is 5 nights in a 1 bedroom at BCV.  So excited.
> 
> Just curious, what kind of room request to make?  I don't want to be on the first floor with a patio, I would like a room facing Epcot , but the pool looks fine as well.
> 
> Should I just request higher floor and see what we get?



My request is usually "higher floor with a full balcony." I don't mind the first floor too much, but I HATE the little balconies.


----------



## franandaj

BCV513 said:


> My request is usually "higher floor with a full balcony." I don't mind the first floor too much, but I HATE the little balconies.



Which rooms have little balconies? We have a 1 br reserved for Oct. I don't mind a ground floor room but would like a large area to sit with a glass of wine in the evenings when we are in the room cooking dinner.


----------



## BCV513

franandaj said:


> Which rooms have little balconies? We have a 1 br reserved for Oct. I don't mind a ground floor room but would like a large area to sit with a glass of wine in the evenings when we are in the room cooking dinner.




I think it's mainly the rooms facing the quiet pool. Those balconies have room for just the two chairs and the table and are kind of on top of each other. I jump like a little kid when I get the balconies that stretch from the bedroom to the living room.  I've only seen those in the back though.

I'm so homesick for the Beach Club! We bought the year they were building and have been twice a year since. We're not going this year. It's a combination of my dad having two knee and two hip replacements and saving our points so my fiance and I can go to Hawaii on our honeymoon next year.


----------



## toniosmom

We'll be there in two weeks when the shuttle Endeaver launches on 4/19. I have never seen a shuttle launch live, so I was wondering if you can see it from BCV?  Or---is there a better place anywhere on WDW property where we should be?  

TIA!


----------



## robhawk

We were there President's week. People were watching the launch from the Friendship boat dock.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

toniosmom said:


> We'll be there in two weeks when the shuttle Endeaver launches on 4/19. I have never seen a shuttle launch live, so I was wondering if you can see it from BCV?  Or---is there a better place anywhere on WDW property where we should be?
> 
> TIA!



I've seen a shuttle launch from WDW and one from down by the Indian River.  If a main purpose of the trip is to experience one of the last launches then head over towards the Cape.  What you will see from WDW is interesting in that there is a bright light and big vapor trail but it's no comparison, IMO, to being close enough to feel the shuttle launch.  It will no doubt be crazy though.  

You should be able to see it from most anywhere on WDW property.  The first one I saw was out in front of the Swan.


----------



## toniosmom

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I've seen a shuttle launch from WDW and one from down by the Indian River.  If a main purpose of the trip is to experience one of the last launches then head over towards the Cape.  What you will see from WDW is interesting in that there is a bright light and big vapor trail but it's no comparison, IMO, to being close enough to feel the shuttle launch.  It will no doubt be crazy though.
> 
> You should be able to see it from most anywhere on WDW property.  The first one I saw was out in front of the Swan.



The purpose of the trip has nothing to do with the shuttle launch.  We just got lucky that there will hopefully be a launch while there.  We won't have a car, so heading over to the Cape is not an option for us.  I agree that it will probably be crazy there, too.  I believe it's an evening launch (around dusk), so we should be able to see the light from the rockets, I guess.  Hopefully, we will be able to see it, but if we don't, disappointing, but not a problem.


----------



## Dee77

We only have 2 more days until we are there in person at BCV's! Thank you to everyone on this thread that have submitted such great pictures for me to stare at over the past 7 months, I never thought this trip would get here.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dee77 said:


> We only have 2 more days until we are there in person at BCV's! Thank you to everyone on this thread that have submitted such great pictures for me to stare at over the past 7 months, I never thought this trip would get here.



Have a great time!  Your vacation is almost here!

Bobbi


----------



## franandaj

Dee77 said:


> We only have 2 more days until we are there in person at BCV's! Thank you to everyone on this thread that have submitted such great pictures for me to stare at over the past 7 months, I never thought this trip would get here.



Please keep them coming!  While I will be there in two weeks, we're not scheduled to stay at BCV until October!    We'll be at OKW and BLT this trip, can't wait for BCV and F&W!


----------



## eangel12

We have rented points and are staying at BCV for the first time. I plan to ask for an upper floor. I am confused as to how check-in works. When we pull in, are there bell hops to help with luggage and take us up to our room?? We have a one year old and lots of stuff...so it would be nice to have someone help us up to our room.


----------



## vassar36

eangel12 said:


> We have rented points and are staying at BCV for the first time. I plan to ask for an upper floor. I am confused as to how check-in works. When we pull in, are there bell hops to help with luggage and take us up to our room?? We have a one year old and lots of stuff...so it would be nice to have someone help us up to our room.



Yes, when you check-in there will be bell hops to help you to your room (if it is ready) otherwise they can store your stuff for you until it is ready.

You should pull up to the Beach Club resort and they will ask for your name and someone will help you....you check at in at the lobby of the resort, just as you would do if you were staying at the Beach Club part and not the villas. 

Have a wonderful time.


----------



## Corinne

I cannot believe I am so late to this thread! BCV has always been our fav resort We have not been able to get a room there for our last 4 or 5 trips, so I am sooooo thrilled to be going back home in September!!


----------



## BBG-BLT

This is our first time staying at BVC and I'm psyched 

I'm at the point where I don't even care if the kids are happy with it being a surprise (they think we're going to BLT again).  I don't see how they're not going to be happy with SAB and it being August and all!!

Yep - I can't wait.


----------



## Turtle31

Just booked our next trip home to BCV -- June 18-29.  Going back for my b-day in the heat . We can't wait


----------



## franandaj

This weekend I get to book next year's Food & Wine Trip!


----------



## bobbiwoz

franandaj said:


> This weekend I get to book next year's Food & Wine Trip!



It looks as if we'll be off by a week!  I booked our next year's trip over the weekend!  Next year, we'll be competing for those BCV villas for the Games Meet!


----------



## Turtle31

franandaj said:


> This weekend I get to book next year's Food & Wine Trip!



We went last year for Food & Wine.  My kids both had a fall break in October, it was so nice.  Less crowds, less heat.  This year the school district decided to change the school calendar and take away fall break, in order to have a more traditional calendar.  So we are going in June - I am ready for the heat !!


----------



## rwcmath

Turtle31 said:


> We went last year for Food & Wine.  My kids both had a fall break in October, it was so nice.  Less crowds, less heat.  This year the school district decided to change the school calendar and take away fall break, in order to have a more traditional calendar.  So we are going in June - I am ready for the heat !!



The last weekend in October wasn't hot enough to suit us, we're going earlier next year.


----------



## Turtle31

Going to post my pictures that I took last year and never got around to sharing.






They updated the main lobby.  There seemed to be a lot more of these chairs, which my family loved.  The old ones were a orange fabric.






Movies on the beach:






Smores and campfire songs:







Picture from across the water of Beach Club:







Yacht Club






A private party that was going on:







My favorite Place :


----------



## Turtle31

The Ship : We did the slide the first time this year - Loved it !








The Boats:






The lighthouse:







Back to the Villas :


----------



## Simba's Mom

bobbiwoz said:


> It looks as if we'll be off by a week!  I booked our next year's trip over the weekend!  Next year, we'll be competing for those BCV villas for the Games Meet!



Thanks for the reminder!  It looks like I'm going to be calling to book one vacation (BCV) during another vacation (HHI-Thanksgiving).  If you already booked Bobbi, it looks like we'll be there at different times.  Rats!  We need to meet again.

On our last trip, I just loved lying on a couch in the Solarium reading a book and watching the world go by.  I got this great idea that I wanted a room in our house to be a replica of the Solarium, so I took this picture of the plaid I wanted, and another picture of how the Solarium looked from the couch-











Sadly, I haven't found the plaid.  Has anyone done this succesfully?


----------



## jade1




----------



## franandaj

Such wonderful pictures!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Does anyone know if the gift shop is carrying resort specific items? The last we heard they were getting Beach Club hats, shirts, key chains etc. the CM said this was due to so many guests asking for resort specific items.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I'm glad the orange chairs are gone from the lobby.  They didn't last very long, did they?

I love the pictures!


----------



## disfountainofyouth

Just received confirmation for a studio for Oct '12 for our first 
Food and Wine experience and 25th Anniversary!


----------



## huey duey & luey

We just returned from our first stay at BCV, BWV is my home resort. I love the BW, but we all LOVED BC.  Loved SAB, loved loved the dedicated 2 bdroom. I know that seems silly but my kids hate to be on the sleeper at BWV. The only thing that I prefer from BW is the proximity to DHS. While, I know you can walk we always seemed a bit tired to do so, and I felt like the boat took forever.
my husband missed the bakery lol.  but overall I would say our fav resort.  I didnt notice any resort specific merchandise in the Marketplace however.


----------



## horselover

How did I not know about this thread?  Love BCV!   Love it so much we just added on their last month.  I was thrilled to finally be able to book a F&W trip there for Columbus Day weekend '12.             I also managed to just snag a room for a solo trip in March.  Woo Hoo!!!           Really looking forward to seeing the chocolate carousel in person next month on our Christmas trip.     

Thanks for all the beautiful pics!


----------



## supersuperwendy

What a great thread!  I just looked at of the pictures in the first few posts...AMAZING!!! I found similar thread on the resorts board and I love that this one is for DVC!


----------



## bobbiwoz

horselover said:


> How did I not know about this thread?  Love BCV!   Love it so much we just added on their last month.  I was thrilled to finally be able to book a F&W trip there for Columbus Day weekend '12.             I also managed to just snag a room for a solo trip in March.  Woo Hoo!!!           Really looking forward to seeing the chocolate carousel in person next month on our Christmas trip.
> 
> Thanks for all the beautiful pics!



Congratuations on your BCV purchase!  We added to our BCV points, were signing the papers on Sunday!  
My Family will be at BCV, 2 bedroom and a studio for Columbus day weekend next year, too!


----------



## horselover

bobbiwoz said:


> Congratuations on your BCV purchase!  We added to our BCV points, were signing the papers on Sunday!
> My Family will be at BCV, 2 bedroom and a studio for Columbus day weekend next year, too!



Congratulations to you as well!  And can I just say I love your Pilgrim Mickey & Minnie!


----------



## supersuperwendy

I'm watching video tours of BCV on YouTube and can't wait to be there in person!

I'm curious.....how many layouts are there for 2 bedrooms?  I've seen videos of 2 different dedicated units and in each the second bedroom connected in a different spot.  One connected by the entry door the other connected in the living room.  Which is more typical?  I prefer by the front door...can that be requested?


----------



## addieandreece

We are staying at BCV for the first time this summer after our 7 night Disney cruise!  We stayed at BWV (which we loved as well!) last summer and when we went strolling on over to Beach Club the kids were just drooling over the pool area and the movie on the beach.  I was drooling over the light and airy, sunrooms, hallways, etc. . .it seemed right out of a movie!  When we go down and do parks, it just doesn't seem like we have time for any of the extras, so I am sooooo excited that this will just be a couple days and nights of hanging out at the resort and taking it in.  The pictures are getting me even more excited!!!  

So, for all of you BCV lovers and pros what else should we not miss since we just get to hang out and take it all in??  Remember, no detail is too small!!


----------



## Turtle31

addieandreece said:


> We are staying at BCV for the first time this summer after our 7 night Disney cruise!  We stayed at BWV (which we loved as well!) last summer and when we went strolling on over to Beach Club the kids were just drooling over the pool area and the movie on the beach.  I was drooling over the light and airy, sunrooms, hallways, etc. . .it seemed right out of a movie!  When we go down and do parks, it just doesn't seem like we have time for any of the extras, so I am sooooo excited that this will just be a couple days and nights of hanging out at the resort and taking it in.  The pictures are getting me even more excited!!!
> 
> So, for all of you BCV lovers and pros what else should we not miss since we just get to hang out and take it all in??  Remember, no detail is too small!!



Do not miss a late night treat at beaches and cream.  If you are on the dinging plan this is considered a table restaurant, but you can request a table and just do dessert after a movie on the beach.  It is first come first served no adr's but well worth the wait.


----------



## Turtle31

Only 62 days until I am home again !!!


----------



## jade1

Main lobby.


----------



## supersuperwendy

great picture!!!  

56 days I can't wait!!!


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

I just found this thread.  Looking forward to my upcoming stay at BCV!


----------



## Turtle31

Only 4 days until I am on my way !!


----------



## wendydarling826

It's been two years since I've been home - I can't wait for August!


----------



## Hunnypaw

jade1 said:


> Main lobby.



Never get tired of that view!


----------



## bobbiwoz

We spent a great weekend there.  Sunday the 10th was a great day for SAB!


----------



## ttepsich

jade1 said:


> Main lobby.



AHHHH Will be there the end of July......That view NEVER gets old!


----------



## Mamiamjo

But the good news is, we'll be checking into the Fantasy for  a week


----------



## Cee

I'm so happy to have this thread!  Wonderful pictures.  We will be staying here for the first time in Oct. for F & W Festival.  I never dreamed that we'd be able to snag anything at this resort.  We have a 1BR and couldn't be more excited.

Thanks to all who contributed their beautiful photos!


----------



## janinev7

My family will be staying in a one bdrm at BCV in October. I am happy to have found this thread and have enjoyed the pics!  
Just wondering whatroom location preferences people have....please tell me your opinion!  TIA


----------



## DannysMom

Hi folks! I am waiting on ROFR on a BCV contract.  Thought I'd give this thread a bump and check out pics.


----------



## princesslayla

just signed our closing docs for the beach club!!! Our first DVC purchase...so how do I add the BCV logo to my signature???


----------



## gk90

Good luck on passing ROFR Dannysmom, we were so excited when we bought into BCV.
Congrats princesslayla, here are some threads to help you with siggy banners.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1980918
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2735649
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2680956


----------



## Buckalew11

jade1 said:


> Main lobby.



  Absolutely beautiful!  May I never, ever take it for granted that I own and get to stay here. Thank you for this stunning, colorful picture!


----------



## Sammie

jade1 said:


> Main lobby.



Your photos are just stunning,


----------



## codyvt

We are headed to BCV for the first time from 1/12 - 1/19/2013! It is the end segment of a LONG (12/29 - 1/19) trip the Vero, AKL and BCV.  We own at AKL but are excited to try BCV and my son cannot wait to be able to swim in Stormalong Bay - so, what do we need to know??


----------



## roydavid7771

SOOO glad I found this thread! My wife and I bought into BCV last fall on our honeymoon as a wedding present to ourselves. We're heading back down at the end of July, but we're staying across the lake at BWV. Crossing our fingers that one of our waitlists goes through and we come home!


----------



## BethanyF

The waitlist came through and we got a studio for 12/26-12/29.   Now I need to do my homework.

We stayed on the hotel side several years ago, so my memory is sketchy at best.  Even looking at the maps, I am having a hard time picturing the Epcot path in relation to the villas.  Help me remember, please 

Also, I usually ask for a 1st floor room, so what can you tell me about the 1st floor studios?  Are the patios open (no railing)?  Are there patios on every room?  What about location in relation to the Epcot path, lobby, parking, pool, etc?  I'm not overly concerned about view; location is more important to me.  

If we don't get a 1st floor, what about the balconies on the upper rooms?  I have seen mention of different balcony sizes.  Are there elevators?

Thanks


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

BethanyF said:


> The waitlist came through and we got a studio for 12/26-12/29.   Now I need to do my homework.
> 
> We stayed on the hotel side several years ago, so my memory is sketchy at best.  Even looking at the maps, I am having a hard time picturing the Epcot path in relation to the villas.  Help me remember, please
> 
> Also, I usually ask for a 1st floor room, so what can you tell me about the 1st floor studios?  Are the patios open (no railing)?  Are there patios on every room?  What about location in relation to the Epcot path, lobby, parking, pool, etc?  I'm not overly concerned about view; location is more important to me.
> 
> If we don't get a 1st floor, what about the balconies on the upper rooms?  I have seen mention of different balcony sizes.  Are there elevators?
> 
> Thanks




This map may help you with the layout:






The 1st floor villas all have open patios.  And the higher floor balconies can be anything from a small to an extra large.

This website also has all the floor plans.  You'll see that the studios are mixed into all the wings on the 1st floor.  There are 2 sets of elevators.  One by the main BCV lobby and the other is located down the wing towards the parking lot right were it straightens out from the turn bringing it around the quiet pool.


----------



## BethanyF

that does help, thanks.  

For whatever reason, I was thinking the walkway was along the canal.  Now I have more of an idea where I want my room to be (in the small wing closest to the hotel) so I can be close to the walkway and the amenities in the hotel.


----------



## Pirate Granny

Our studio (one night only that stay) was first floor, last studio, farthest down the hall, facing the road.  No, we didn't hear much noise, but we didn't go to bed until 1:30am   that patio was just a concrete slab with two chairs and a small table with some shrubs in front of the slab.  I love my balcony, so if this had been a long visit, I would've been disappointed...but it was private, just zero view.  We asked and got a top floor this June, love, love, loved it...still again, facing the road, but had tree tops.  Was 90 degrees next to a 2 bedroom patio, but they never used it while we were there...and it was the perfect balcony to watch the fireworks (the 2 bedroom balcony ).  They did pop out one morning for an argument.


----------



## CarolynMink

Just found this thread.


----------



## lovin'fl

We've been DVC members since June 2006 (OKW and HH) and we have our very 1st stay at BCV coming up in January.  I am so excited as we have been wanting to stay here since we bought our points.  We've stayed at BWV twice and just love the location.


----------



## toniosmom

We're going to be there in March for 5 days prior to a DCL cruise.  I can't wait.  We LOVED our last stay there.  I don't even care where my room is, we're so excited to go.


----------



## Cee

We'll be arriving for our first visit to BCV on Friday(9/28).  FIVE DAYS!  Whoop!

We didn't make any requests, but I'm hopeful that we'll be very happy(or at least content) with whatever we get.  Since we're going for F & W Festival, the location is what really mattered.


----------



## garnet1240

Cee said:


> We'll be arriving for our first visit to BCV on Friday(9/28).  FIVE DAYS!  Whoop!
> 
> We didn't make any requests, but I'm hopeful that we'll be very happy(or at least content) with whatever we get.  Since we're going for F & W Festival, the location is what really mattered.



We arrive on Saturday! 9/29!!  

Been three long years since we've been back to our BCV and Food & Wine!! 

 Can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## chepic

Able to book April vacation and the kids are psyched.  We are OKW owners, but have stayed for a 2 nighter 8 years ago at BCV.  We are looking forward to the change!!!

che


----------



## Irishmom23

Just added on at BVC, so I can now become an official BCV owner, not just a groupie Can't wait to make my reservations for Food and Wine next year!


----------



## Pirate Granny

Congrats, here rifght now, 5th floor studio, but need to confess...bought for the SAB, food and wine and flower and garden show a bonus!


----------



## Candlelady

We are also on the 5th floor right now.  Checked in early this morning and were lucky enough to get our room by 9:30AM.  

Check in staff was lovely and room is in great condition.  Only complaint is that our TV's are not receiving all the stations and no one has come up to fix the issue yet.  Oh well, I'm at Disney.  How much better can it get than that?  

Candlelady


----------



## Pirate Granny

Small world we just meet candlelady at the hot hub....right across the hall from her...we got here Wednesday, and our room wasn't ready until 4:30  waiting to see if we can watch the fireworks from room,


----------



## jtheodore

Thinking about buyimg at BCV.  Are the rooms newer and clean.  So picks look super out dated.  Love the property location and transportaion benefits.  Also thinking of BLT but heard mixed reviews


----------



## franandaj

We bought there a couple years ago and have since had to cancel two F&W trips, so we are REALLY hoping that the third time is a charm for next year!



Pirate Granny said:


> Congrats, here rifght now, 5th floor studio, but need to confess...bought for the SAB, food and wine and flower and garden show a bonus!





Candlelady said:


> We are also on the 5th floor right now.  Checked in early this morning and were lucky enough to get our room by 9:30AM.
> 
> Check in staff was lovely and room is in great condition.  Only complaint is that our TV's are not receiving all the stations and no one has come up to fix the issue yet.  Oh well, I'm at Disney.  How much better can it get than that?
> 
> Candlelady



Well where are the pictures?  













  But seriously, I would love to see some pics of my home!  Looking forward to making my reservations in two weeks!


----------



## Candlelady

franandaj said:


> We bought there a couple years ago and have since had to cancel two F&W trips, so we are REALLY hoping that the third time is a charm for next year!
> 
> Well where are the pictures?
> 
> But seriously, I would love to see some pics of my home! Looking forward to making my reservations in two weeks!


 

We don't take too many photos anymore, but if you let me know what type of photos you'd like, I'll work on taking a few. 

Hope it works out for you next year. 

Candlelady


----------



## Pirate Granny

Rooms are nice, my view is of EPCOT/woods. Stayed at BLT and they are newer, but that is to be expected.  Too me they are all nice, occasional problem but you get that anywheres.  Hi candlelady...did you make the fireworks last night?  We could see most from our room...


----------



## Duffy Lover

Here's a view from Pirate Granny's room... Got it from Facebook Mom!  I wish I was there relaxing at SAB with you.  Enjoy every minute!!


----------



## Candlelady

Lol, 
Keep running into Pirate Granny.  We were on the bus back to the BCV from Animal Kingdom earlier this afternoon together. 

Yes, our television is finally fixed.  Yea! 

View from our room on the 5th floor, pool view.






Another view,






And the balcony,


----------



## Candlelady

We just received a magical sprinkling of pixie dust. I don't know why, but this was just delivered to our room with a card welcoming us home from the Beach Club staff.
So special, I'm not sure I can actually bring myself to eat it. 
God, I love this place.


----------



## Pirate Granny

Lucky, no such welcome home for us.  Survivor is playing at EPCOT tonight and tomorrow...your phone wasn't working....


----------



## Candlelady

First the TV, now the phone...this place is falling apart! I'll be here even if it's falling down around me. 

Survivor...Eye of the Tiger... ;o) Thanks for the info. I was too lazy to look up who was going to be playing tonight. 

Getting take out for this evening. Gonna chill tonight so we can get up early tomorrow. 

See you at the hot tub


----------



## bobbiwoz

That was a nice surprise!


----------



## Disney Doc

They cleared all of the brush from the banks of the canal earlier this week. You can see it on the 2nd picture above.  It looks much better.


----------



## marsh0013

I just had a waitlist come through so my first 2 nights oct 29-oct 31 I'll be at bcv.  then I'll have 3 nights at bwv. Was all 5 at bwv but I wanted to do the deluxe dining plan for 2 nights. Anyway I've never stayed at bcv before. This will be a solo trip. Stayed 1 night at yacht club a few years ago with my boyfriend. I know about the pool, looking forward to that.   And i'm familiar with the general area, having stayed at bwv many times.

Any advice on any room requests? I'm sure it's been discussed many times but I haven't read the whole thread. Do all studios have a full balcony? I know at the hotel part of bc many do not. That's really all I want. I know bcv isn't big and doesn't have great views. So as long as I have a balcony, I don't really care about much else.


----------



## Pirate Granny

We like the top floor at BCV.

Candlelady, have a good trip...we move over to BLT tomorrow...will be looking for you time to time on line.


----------



## Candlelady

Pirate Granny, enjoy BLT and I hope you get your room early. 
We may make it over one evening to check out the fireworks. See you around the parks. If not, it was a pleasure meeting you.


marsh0013, not all rooms have a full balcony. I've had quite a few with just enough room for the two chairs and table. No worries, you probably won't spend as much time as you think on the balcony. We like to choose top floor, pool view for our requests. We haven't always gotten our requests though, it's a crap shoot. The only thing I insist upon is not having a handicap room. I am a caregiver at home and come here to forget and enjoy myself.


----------



## marsh0013

thanks for the recommendations, i will give a call later today to add on the deluxe dining and make a request!  1 week from today i'll be checking in, can't wait!


----------



## twotoohappy

3rd floor has the big balconies - 4th floor has tiny ones- I can't remember about 5th. 1st floor don't leave your doors open - we've seen water moccasins on a few occasions (just call the front desk and they'll come and get them). Have fun!


----------



## twotoohappy

For studio- 3rd floor, pool view, near the elevator is a corner room with a huge balcony. You could fit the bed out there if you tried!


----------



## Pirate Granny

Candlelady,
Not sure if the room was ready early, we left BCV at 9:30am for typhoon lagoon...didn't get to BLT until 3:00, but our room couldn't be more perfect...11th floor dead on to the MK...we will be watching the fireworks from our balcony before heading out for late magic hours at MK...even ordered breakfast in the room for tomorrow morning on the balcony.
Life is good....enjoy the rest of your trip.  Hope we can meet again!  We fly out tomorrow evening


----------



## Pirate Granny

Oh yea, you fellow studio dwellers...the washing machine has been fixed or replaced....both were working


----------



## Disney52303

Hello all!  Tuesday was my 7 month marker for our Memorial Day weekend (tenth anniversary, we got married at the Poly on 5/23/03!) trip; we've had SSR booked.  They had (at the time I called) ONE studio left for our four night stay so we'll be at BCV for the first time!!! 

I read through all 18 pages and think I know my requests - mid to high floor  with larger balcony, pool or Epcot view.  Does that sound right?

Also, how do we go about check-in?  Go through the main entrance?  I used miles so we're flying in late on the 22nd (and will likely book a value to save on points, use ME) so we will check into BCV on our own on the 23rd, which is our actual anniversary, and is already noted )

Can't wait to FINALLY stay here.   My kiddos will flip out at the pool!


----------



## 333disneymom

Disney52303 said:
			
		

> Hello all!  Tuesday was my 7 month marker for our Memorial Day weekend (tenth anniversary, we got married at the Poly on 5/23/03!) trip; we've had SSR booked.  They had (at the time I called) ONE studio left for our four night stay so we'll be at BCV for the first time!!!
> 
> I read through all 18 pages and think I know my requests - mid to high floor  with larger balcony, pool or Epcot view.  Does that sound right?
> 
> Also, how do we go about check-in?  Go through the main entrance?  I used miles so we're flying in late on the 22nd (and will likely book a value to save on points, use ME) so we will check into BCV on our own on the 23rd, which is our actual anniversary, and is already noted )
> 
> Can't wait to FINALLY stay here.   My kiddos will flip out at the pool!



I don't think you can request Epcot view anymore - I think you need to say woods view.

Checkin is the same location for both the BC and BCV.

Have a great trip!


----------



## taaren

Okay, weird question but you guys would know. I wish I could have gotten in at your resort for our upcoming stay, but we got BWV instead which we're happy with, especially since its standard view.

We'll be watching IllumiNations from a pontoon cruise one night, which we were told to meet "at the Beach Club Marina". We are probably going to leave the kids at the Sandcastle Club while we go on the cruise ... how far is it? (Want to judge how long we'll be leaving them there.)
GoogleMaps puts it at 347 feet, or a 1 minute walk, but the map doesn't look like it actually goes to a Marina ...

TIA!


----------



## Pirate Granny

I would allow 5 minutes for the walk...not the check in time at either the sandcastle or boat...r u sharing the boaT? They hold ten persons.


----------



## dvcterry

Look at the map below to guide you.  Toward the center of Crescent Lake, you'll see the Lighthouse.  Left of that on map, marina/boat rental.


----------



## txsoccermom

Stayed for a week at BC in Jun 2009....BEST stay ever!!!!  Teena sprinkled us with *pixiedust* and the kids still talk about it . Fast fwd to now, I am a new DVC member and looking at booking a studio at HHI mid-end of July, then driving to BCV and staying at either a studio or 1BR from Sat - Wed, +/- a day.  

Soooo excited!!!!  How small is the studio and what amenities are there in the kitchenettes?  I don't plan on cooking, but want a fridge for drinks, juice, milk, etc.  Figure we will eat breakfast in the room.  

From what I read, I am thinking I should request large balcony, upper level floor (3rd or higher)?  Are pool views noisy?  And not a good thing to ask for "view of fireworks"?

Here's to hoping there is availability when my 7 mo window opens around Christmas!!!!  Think it will happen?!


----------



## taaren

Pirate Granny said:


> I would allow 5 minutes for the walk...not the check in time at either the sandcastle or boat...r u sharing the boaT? They hold ten persons.


Yep we're sharing with other DISsers ... I later realized it would have been the same price to take the kids than leave them at the Club, but we had already filled our boat by then so c'est la vie.
Thanks for letting me know how long the walk is. Check in at the boat is for half an hour before the cruise, so we should be okay. How long does it take to check in children to the kids club?


dvcterry said:


> Look at the map below to guide you.  Toward the center of Crescent Lake, you'll see the Lighthouse.  Left of that on map, marina/boat rental.


 Thanks so much for the map!


----------



## Pinkocto

Hello BCV lovers and owners!  I was just able to move my AKV reservation over to the BCV for a June trip.  I wasn't holding my breath since BCV is so popular and was happy to stay at AKV, my home resort which I love, but am now really excited that it's a 'go'.  Will now go back and read everything.  I'll be doing 6 nights in a studio 6/6-6/11.


----------



## chepic

txsoccermom said:


> Soooo excited!!!!  How small is the studio and what amenities are there in the kitchenettes?  I don't plan on cooking, but want a fridge for drinks, juice, milk, etc.  Figure we will eat breakfast in the room.



Very small.....not too much bigger than a hotel room.  The kitchenette has a dorm style fridge, coffee pot, microwave, toaster and they give you paper goods for 4 people for one use.  There is a small table that you can sit at and eat.

have fun

cheryl


----------



## dvcterry

txsoccermom said:


> Soooo excited!!!!  How small is the studio and what amenities are there in the kitchenettes?  I don't plan on cooking, but want a fridge for drinks, juice, milk, etc.  Figure we will eat breakfast in the room.
> 
> From what I read, I am thinking I should request large balcony, upper level floor (3rd or higher)?  Are pool views noisy?  And not a good thing to ask for "view of fireworks"?
> 
> Here's to hoping there is availability when my 7 mo window opens around Christmas!!!!  Think it will happen?!


 
Keep your fingers crossed.  Christmas is a busy time.  Studios are small but you can make and eat breakfast there for sure.  With a toaster, microwave, and fridge you can put something together for sure.  Cereal, bagels, waffles muffins.


----------



## MI mom of 3

Leaving Thursday morning for my first visit to BCV  So excited!!!   It's just going to be me and DGD Lilly who is 5.  We only have a studio since it's just the 2 of us.  I have looked at the map on here (thank you)  my question is....I don't see a laundry room in the Villa area.  Is that true? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Pirate Granny

On the 4th floor by the elevator

ENJOT.


----------



## sazzifrazz

We want to get 2 standard studios at BCV (first choice) or BWV (second choice) by renting points.  What are the odds that both would be booked at the 11 month mark for Nov 9-17.  That first weekend would be veterans day weekend and the last weekend of F&W.


----------



## ttepsich

sazzifrazz said:


> We want to get 2 standard studios at BCV (first choice) or BWV (second choice) by renting points.  What are the odds that both would be booked at the 11 month mark for Nov 9-17.  That first weekend would be veterans day weekend and the last weekend of F&W.[/QUOTE
> You should be able to get 2 studios at 11months at BCV but it may be difficult  to get them side by side


----------



## sazzifrazz

Its OK if they are not side by side.  Might be better to have a little distance between us and my parents lol


----------



## Pirate Granny

Standard are at BWV and none at BCV...you should book 11 months out.


----------



## Tisha_PA

Is there any way to ship a case of water to your villa at BCV without incurring the convention center charge?


----------



## lovin'fl

So, we go to WDW and BCV on 1/25.  I am a very light sleeper and was looking at the map and had asked in another thread about what to request.  We will have a 2BR with 2 queens.  It was suggested that woods view is quiet, but then I read a review somewhere that said the service road below was noisy and where the building arms out (dividing woods view from Epcot view) there is a trash or some sort of work area below that is noisy.  So, I was thinking of requesting courtyard or pool view (can I say both in the request).  I was wanting to request top floor (so there won't be anyone stomping/running around above us), but there are only 2 possible villas for us to get and they are both next to the ice machine and trash room...is that noisy to be next to?  What will the request choices be when I do online check in?  I am thinking rooms 302, 307, 323 and 324 are what I'll request.  They aren't near service road or next to ice machine, trash room, elevator, foyer area but they are next to stairs (though I don't think that will bother us so much) and have rooms above them.


----------



## JasonDVC

We are staying at BCV for the first time this July 23-30. We are terribly excited!


----------



## hjgaus

FINALLY I CAN POST WITH THIS BCV GROUP! We ARE owners here but have not "been home" since Dec. 2009! Also own @ VGC so I have been posting there ALOT recently BUT this morning I just made 1/2 our Dec. 2013 reservations for BCV!! YEAH!!! Really have been missing Beach Club & WDW!! It's along way til then but I'm so excited to keep my eyes & ears open for all news @ BCV as well as WDW!!


----------



## MickeyFan612

My first trip to BCV will be this July 7-13!  
Can't Wait


----------



## DannysMom

We bought BCV this past summer.  Our first trip home is coming soon, March 20-27!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


----------



## Pirate Granny

Love, love love my BCV...we'll be there in May!


----------



## hjgaus

2nd half of Christmas 2013 reservations DONE! YEAH!!! We're coming home BCV!! See ya soon!! Well, not really so soon but making ressie was 1/2 of the battle NOW I can rest a little while!


----------



## ChrisRuns

DF and I are staying in a 1 bedroom BCV for our Disney Wedding - any suggestions on what to request? We'd like to be as close to the main hotel as possible (navigating hallways in a full wedding gown with train isn't high on my hit list) but other than that, any tips? Something quiet would be nice, ditto to a big balcony. It's our first time in BCV, we stayed in a SSR 2 bedroom in January.

For what it's worth, we're staying on cash. The group reservations people worked a little magic for us.


----------



## mjc2003

ChrisRuns said:


> DF and I are staying in a 1 bedroom BCV for our Disney Wedding - any suggestions on what to request? We'd like to be as close to the main hotel as possible (navigating hallways in a full wedding gown with train isn't high on my hit list) but other than that, any tips? Something quiet would be nice, ditto to a big balcony. It's our first time in BCV, we stayed in a SSR 2 bedroom in January.
> 
> For what it's worth, we're staying on cash. The group reservations people worked a little magic for us.



I would request ground floor, with cash reservations for a wedding they should be pretty accommodating.  There are no great views and the building isn't huge, but I would think ground floor, close to the lobby would be your best bet.  The lobby exit is the closest exit to the main building.  Only tradeoff would be that with ground floor you will have a small sitting area outside, but not a real balcony.  Some prefer this (I do).


----------



## disneystephanie

> Originally Posted by ChrisRuns
> DF and I are staying in a 1 bedroom BCV for our Disney Wedding - any suggestions on what to request? We'd like to be as close to the main hotel as possible (navigating hallways in a full wedding gown with train isn't high on my hit list) but other than that, any tips? Something quiet would be nice, ditto to a big balcony. It's our first time in BCV, we stayed in a SSR 2 bedroom in January.
> 
> For what it's worth, we're staying on cash. The group reservations people worked a little magic for us.



Is your ceremony at the Yacht Club or Boardwalk? Otherwise, I'd think you would want to be closest to the parking lot so that you could easily get to the limo.


----------



## ChrisRuns

disneystephanie said:


> Is your ceremony at the Yacht Club or Boardwalk? Otherwise, I'd think you would want to be closest to the parking lot so that you could easily get to the limo.



Ceremony is at the Wedding Pavilion - we're doing some pictures out back by the lighthouse before pickup. Most of our guests and the entire wedding party will be staying in BC so we want it to be convenient for us to get to each other.


----------



## franandaj

Does anyone have a pictures of the Picnic/BBQ area?


----------



## lovin'fl

ChrisRuns said:


> DF and I are staying in a 1 bedroom BCV for our Disney Wedding - any suggestions on what to request? We'd like to be as close to the main hotel as possible (navigating hallways in a full wedding gown with train isn't high on my hit list) but other than that, any tips? Something quiet would be nice, ditto to a big balcony. It's our first time in BCV, we stayed in a SSR 2 bedroom in January.
> 
> For what it's worth, we're staying on cash. The group reservations people worked a little magic for us.



Congrats!!!  I agree with a PP and would suggest being near the lobby (I think ground floor might not be quiet though as folks were always walking in from main building or in from pool...maybe 4th floor would be quiet and there's no 5th floor above that section).  How exciting...a wedding at WDW.  I tell my kids that one of them has to get married there...they just have to!!


----------



## Turtle31

Hi everyone,
                    Just a few more weeks before I can make adr's for our annual trip home to BCV.  This year we are doing a ton of firsts for us.  Our trip is from Oct.9th-Oct21st.  I booked at the 11 month mark for the 10th-21st.  Then due to airline prices needed to book the 9th as well, it's not available of course so I booked that one night at AK Kidani village with a savannah view.  I wait listed BCV, but hope it doesn't become available because I want to check out AK.  This year will be the first time we are buying annual passes, because we will be returning next year for 13 days in June.  With getting two trips in we will save 800 on tickets.  We will also be renting a car for four days and checking out Universal for the first time.  We have all become harry potter fans thanks to my 9 year old daughter .  Plus this will be the first time in all our trips that we are NOT doing a dining plan.  We have decided we don't want to have to eat because we have 8 credits left, but because we are hungry lol.

  Hoping to book:  Be Our Guest, Tony's, Plaza, rainforest Cafe, Mythos, Margaritaville, and California Grill.  We will do at least one night at beaches and cream.  Plus a couple dinners off property since we have the rent a car for four days.  
  We are way excited to be trying a few different things


----------



## lovin'fl

Turtle31 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just a few more weeks before I can make adr's for our annual trip home to BCV.  This year we are doing a ton of firsts for us.  Our trip is from Oct.9th-Oct21st.  I booked at the 11 month mark for the 10th-21st.  Then due to airline prices needed to book the 9th as well, it's not available of course so I booked that one night at AK Kidani village with a savannah view.  I wait listed BCV, but hope it doesn't become available because I want to check out AK.  This year will be the first time we are buying annual passes, because we will be returning next year for 13 days in June.  With getting two trips in we will save 800 on tickets.  We will also be renting a car for four days and checking out Universal for the first time.  We have all become harry potter fans thanks to my 9 year old daughter .  Plus this will be the first time in all our trips that we are NOT doing a dining plan.  We have decided we don't want to have to eat because we have 8 credits left, but because we are hungry lol.
> 
> Hoping to book:  Be Our Guest, Tony's, Plaza, rainforest Cafe, Mythos, Margaritaville, and California Grill.  We will do at least one night at beaches and cream.  Plus a couple dinners off property since we have the rent a car for four days.
> We are way excited to be trying a few different things



Sounds like my kind of trip.  We had a 1st trip to VB last Aug for 4 nights and added 2 nights at Universal to see the Harry Potter stuff...it was a great trip (Universal was a blast...staying at the Hard Rock was super sweet).  We also just did our 1st trip to BCV (in Jan) and loved it there.  Also LOVED LOVED LOVED my lunch with my girls at Beaches and Cream...YUM!   At Universal we wanted to eat at Mythos but it closed early every day and so we ate one dinner at the Harry Potter place (yuck!) and another at Pastamore (YUM!!!)...we also had drinks at the airplane bar at Margaritaville.  

I do want to tell you that you may have trouble getting BOG.  We are going to WDW at Xmas (1st time at AKV) and want to try BOG, so I looked up availability 180 days from now (checked at 8:54 this morning...online) and there was NADA...was looking for a table for 10 or 5 and checked from 4-10 pm.  I did find 1 resie for 4 at 8:40pm...that was it.  So, be sure you go online 6am the morning of your 180 day window.  Since you're not doing the DP, are you getting a TIW card?  Anyway...happy planning!


----------



## ThumpersWorld

lovin'fl said:


> Sounds like my kind of trip.  We had a 1st trip to VB last Aug for 4 nights and added 2 nights at Universal to see the Harry Potter stuff...it was a great trip (Universal was a blast...staying at the Hard Rock was super sweet).  We also just did our 1st trip to BCV (in Jan) and loved it there.  Also LOVED LOVED LOVED my lunch with my girls at Beaches and Cream...YUM!   At Universal we wanted to eat at Mythos but it closed early every day and so we ate one dinner at the Harry Potter place (yuck!) and another at Pastamore (YUM!!!)...we also had drinks at the airplane bar at Margaritaville.
> 
> I do want to tell you that you may have trouble getting BOG.  We are going to WDW at Xmas (1st time at AKV) and want to try BOG, so I looked up availability 180 days from now (checked at 8:54 this morning...online) and there was NADA...was looking for a table for 10 or 5 and checked from 4-10 pm.  I did find 1 resie for 4 at 8:40pm...that was it.  So, be sure you go online 6am the morning of your 180 day window.  Since you're not doing the DP, are you getting a TIW card?  Anyway...happy planning!



So true regarding BOG.  I just made our ADRs on Monday.  Logged in at 6am and all I could get was 4:20pm at BOG the day we get there.  I called Member Services at 7am to book the rest of our reservations and they actually had a 4:40pm BOG reservation which I don't think is bad b/c by the time we actually eat it will be 5:00pm.  I would just not have my heart set on a particular day or time for BOG b/c chances are you will have to be flexible.


----------



## Turtle31

lovin'fl said:


> Sounds like my kind of trip.  We had a 1st trip to VB last Aug for 4 nights and added 2 nights at Universal to see the Harry Potter stuff...it was a great trip (Universal was a blast...staying at the Hard Rock was super sweet).  We also just did our 1st trip to BCV (in Jan) and loved it there.  Also LOVED LOVED LOVED my lunch with my girls at Beaches and Cream...YUM!   At Universal we wanted to eat at Mythos but it closed early every day and so we ate one dinner at the Harry Potter place (yuck!) and another at Pastamore (YUM!!!)...we also had drinks at the airplane bar at Margaritaville.
> 
> I do want to tell you that you may have trouble getting BOG.  We are going to WDW at Xmas (1st time at AKV) and want to try BOG, so I looked up availability 180 days from now (checked at 8:54 this morning...online) and there was NADA...was looking for a table for 10 or 5 and checked from 4-10 pm.  I did find 1 resie for 4 at 8:40pm...that was it.  So, be sure you go online 6am the morning of your 180 day window.  Since you're not doing the DP, are you getting a TIW card?  Anyway...happy planning!



Thanks for the heads up on BOG, I am hoping to have some .  Everyone used to say it was hard to get into Le Cellier and every time we went I was able to get a 6:30 dinner adr.  So I am going to think positive and know it probably won't be reality .  Maybe by October the newness will wear off and it will be easier--- one can dream.  We actually thought about coming back for Christmas since we are buying annual passes but I thought with it only be about 7 weeks apart from our Oct trip and knowing the crowds will be night and day between the two times we decided against that.  Instead we will be spending Christmas at Disneyland.  It has been two years since we have been there and they have done alot since then.  We were there opening weekend of World of Color, so I would like to go back and see it again without the craziness of opening weekend.  
   Thanks for the tip on Three Broomsticks, we may try there for lunch but hadn't planned on dinner there.  I will have to check the hours on Mythos knowing that we are going in Oct the hours may be shortened as well.  I went to allears.net and we did a mock ticket for four of the table dining places we know we are going.  We have eaten at every one of them excpet for BOG, so we knew what we would all order or pretty close.  We then took an average of those three dinners times it by the number of dinners we will be eating on property and by our calculations if we bought TIW we would maybe save 5 dollars.  And now as I am typing this I realize we didn't take into account that it would last for both trips.  So now I have to talk to hubby about that again .
  The biggest planning problem this trip is going to be planning our MK days to miss MNSSHP, and to work around the Halloween Horror Nights as well.  Although now that we will have an annual pass we can do split days so that can leave some flexibilty.


----------



## Turtle31

ThumpersWorld said:


> So true regarding BOG.  I just made our ADRs on Monday.  Logged in at 6am and all I could get was 4:20pm at BOG the day we get there.  I called Member Services at 7am to book the rest of our reservations and they actually had a 4:40pm BOG reservation which I don't think is bad b/c by the time we actually eat it will be 5:00pm.  I would just not have my heart set on a particular day or time for BOG b/c chances are you will have to be flexible.



Good to know that it is going to be a challenge.  I will have to make sure I am up very early that morning.  The good thing is that I have 4 days planned for MK and the only thing that is really set in stone is the three days in a row that we are going to Universal because we are only getting the rent a car for those days.  So that leaves 8 days that I can try and get at least one adr I hope.  I am betting it is hard to get because of the whole 180+ 10, so by the time we get to the date someone 10 days prior has booked it all up, so hopefully if I go towards the end of the trip I will have better luck.  Honestly, I won't be heartbroken if we don't get it.  And we will just be sure to eat there for counterservice at lunch.  
  Two years in a row we went for our 11night/12 day trip and we did deluxe dining both times.  I had to make 33 adr's... and our receipt said you have 132 table dining credits (33 * 4).  It was insane.  We have eaten at so many wonderful places.  But at this point our kids 15 and 10 are not as excited about character buffets and want to spend way more time riding rides and less time eating.  Looking back seems like on those two trips we had to plan a ride or two around our next table adr.


----------



## DJBass

Tisha_PA said:


> Is there any way to ship a case of water to your villa at BCV without incurring the convention center charge?



Is there a charge for garden grocer too?? I had not heard of this and didn't realize BCV counted as convention hotel - thought that was YC


----------



## bigAWL

Tisha_PA said:


> Is there any way to ship a case of water to your villa at BCV without incurring the convention center charge?





DJBass said:


> Is there a charge for garden grocer too?? I had not heard of this and didn't realize BCV counted as convention hotel - thought that was YC



As far as shipping goes, I've read that if you ship via US Postal Service, there is no convention charge.  Other shippers do charge for handling.

As far as Garden Grocer goes, I had a delivery at the BC a couple weeks ago.  On an $89.12 bill, I was charged $4.52 in tax and $14 for "delivery" plus my tip.

This is from the 2013 Beach and Yacht Club FAQ, Friends & Fun thread:


> *Can I ship a package to Beach Club or Yacht Club for my stay?*
> 
> If you ship a package to the resort, Mail by United States Postal Service, not anything else!!! If you mail other than USPS, your items will be shipped to the convention center and the shipping department will charge the recipient a handling charge, based on the weight of your package.
> 
> Disney's Beach Club Resort (or Disney's Beach Club Villas)
> 1800 Epcot Resort Boulevard
> Lake Buena Vista, Florida 32830
> Please give to Guest, (name on reservation)
> Check-in date 9/1/10 (for example)
> 
> or
> 
> Disney's Yacht Club Resort
> 1700 Epcot Resort Boulevard
> Lake Buena Vista, Florida 32830
> Please give to Guest, (name on reservation)
> Check-in date 9/1/10 (for example)
> 
> Orders from Garden Grocer are delivered to Bell Services at YC or BC, so they are not subject to the delivery fee. You can ask Bell Services to deliver the order to your room when you are there.


----------



## DJBass

Thanks!


----------



## Bronte

43 days till we are back HOME !!!

Does anyone know what the current rates for laundry service at the BCV?
I do not mind washing but the idea of ironing on vacation stinks.
What do they charge per shirt to clean/press and do they do a good job?

Thanks


----------



## DisneyHeather

Hello everyone.  I just booked my first BCV stay this morning for December 14-19 in a 1 bedroom with my then 2 1/2 year old son.  We'll be at SSR December 8-14 as I had a reservation at AKL and decided instead to check out a couple resorts I have not seen yet.  

After looking through some of the pictures on here I'm pretty excited about my stay though.  Not sure how I'll like doing a split stay as it's my first but I figure if I don't like it then I know not to do a split the next time


----------



## hjgaus

DisneyHeather said:


> Hello everyone.  I just booked my first BCV stay this morning for December 14-19 in a 1 bedroom with my then 2 1/2 year old son.  We'll be at SSR December 8-14 as I had a reservation at AKL and decided instead to check out a couple resorts I have not seen yet.
> 
> After looking through some of the pictures on here I'm pretty excited about my stay though.  Not sure how I'll like doing a split stay as it's my first but I figure if I don't like it then I know not to do a split the next time



Hello Californian neighbor! (I'm from So Cal)   Welcome home to BCV! We will be there Dec. 23rd to Jan. 2nd!  Also doing split stay for the 1st time as well!
  Although ours will be - BCV then a non Disney then back to BCV so I hope it goes well!  Have a wonderful trip and enjoy your time at Beach Club & WDW!!


----------



## DisneyHeather

hjgaus said:


> Hello Californian neighbor! (I'm from So Cal)   Welcome home to BCV! We will be there Dec. 23rd to Jan. 2nd!  Also doing split stay for the 1st time as well!
> Although ours will be - BCV then a non Disney then back to BCV so I hope it goes well!  Have a wonderful trip and enjoy your time at Beach Club & WDW!!



I'm up in Northern Cal   Thanks for the welcome and I hope you have a great time on your trip as well


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Hi Everyone. I am new to this thread so hi. I hoe you don't mind me joining you! My name is Paula. DW and I own at SSR and love it but recently we stayed at AKV and loved that too. We visited Beach Club and really liked it and would love to stay for a few nights but it seems fully booked at 7 months with just standby list. Is this a consistent theme? Maybe because of fewer rooms and popularity? Problem is I need an accessible studio. So any tips on how to get a room? We can't afford to rent any points right now. Need to use our SSR points.


----------



## mjc2003

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Hi Everyone. I am new to this thread so hi. I hoe you don't mind me joining you! My name is Paula. DW and I own at SSR and love it but recently we stayed at AKV and loved that too. We visited Beach Club and really liked it and would love to stay for a few nights but it seems fully booked at 7 months with just standby list. Is this a consistent theme? Maybe because of fewer rooms and popularity? Problem is I need an accessible studio. So any tips on how to get a room? We can't afford to rent any points right now. Need to use our SSR points.



Hi Paula, beach club is quite small and the location is fantastic, which is why it's so hard to get.  However, at the 7 month mark you should be able to get something, even if its a few nights and you have to wait list the rest.  Obviously the time of year is important as well, in the fall its virtually impossible.  If you can manage a trip outside the fall you should find something.  Another option would be to rent out your SSR points and use the money to rent BCV points.  Not ideal, but at least you could get in before the 7 month window.

Keep trying, with a little work you'll get it.  We own at BCV and love it, it's worth the effort!!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

mjc2003 said:


> Hi Paula, beach club is quite small and the location is fantastic, which is why it's so hard to get.  However, at the 7 month mark you should be able to get something, even if its a few nights and you have to wait list the rest.  Obviously the time of year is important as well, in the fall its virtually impossible.  If you can manage a trip outside the fall you should find something.  Another option would be to rent out your SSR points and use the money to rent BCV points.  Not ideal, but at least you could get in before the 7 month window.
> 
> Keep trying, with a little work you'll get it.  We own at BCV and love it, it's worth the effort!!



Thank you so much. That is very helpful. I am from the UK could I trouble you to ask when you define fall in the states? We usually vacation in September/October. Would this be classed as fall? I wonder why this is such a popular time? Maybe the food and wine festival? Thanks again it is a glorious resort.


----------



## heartsy77

I just booked our Easter trip, celebrating  DD High School  graduation, today!  April 19-25 It will be our 1st trip to our BCV as DH and I have only used our DVC  @  GCV . 

There are 12 of us, YES I SAID 12: Me, my DH, My 3 kids, DD BF and Boy friend, my SIL, 3 nephews, 1 niece and my mom. We have 1 two bedroom and 1 studio with room for 1 more person if needed!

  We are so excited and the kids are stoked about the pool!


----------



## peabody58

DW and I are very excited to be returning to BC via BCV.  We were at BC back in 1999 for 11 nights with our 2 school age daughters.  Awesome trip.

Fast forward to 2013, and we are now DVC owners at BLT (awesome by the way).  This Sept trip will finish out our PAP year with a split stay.  The first 4 nights will be at AKL-Kidani Studio, and we finish with 5 nights at BCV 1 BR!

Wait - it gets better.  Our youngest daughter (now 26) and her BF will be joining us.  DW is so thrilled as DD recently moved to MN, so visits are now far and few between.

Here's looking to reliving some great old memories, and creating some new ones at the most wonderful BCV's.

PS - don't feel too bad about our oldest daughter.  She and her DH joined us at BLT back in 2011.  Love our DVC family times.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Thank you so much. That is very helpful. I am from the UK could I trouble you to ask when you define fall in the states? We usually vacation in September/October. Would this be classed as fall? I wonder why this is such a popular time? Maybe the food and wine festival? Thanks again it is a glorious resort.



Yes, the fall in the states is September/October.


----------



## DannysMom

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Thank you so much. That is very helpful. I am from the UK could I trouble you to ask when you define fall in the states? We usually vacation in September/October. Would this be classed as fall? I wonder why this is such a popular time? Maybe the food and wine festival? Thanks again it is a glorious resort.



F&W makes both BCV & BWV very, VERY popular fall DVC resorts.  BWV being a bit larger than BCV is a tad easier to get into at 7 months during F&W.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

DannysMom said:


> F&W makes both BCV & BWV very, VERY popular fall DVC resorts.  BWV being a bit larger than BCV is a tad easier to get into at 7 months during F&W.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!



Thank you. Being disabled I must admit looking around the two resorts I found BCV much more accessible. I didn't like the getting in and out of elevators and on spilt floors of BWV.


----------



## 333disneymom

peabody58 said:


> DW and I are very excited to be returning to BC via BCV.  We were at BC back in 1999 for 11 nights with our 2 school age daughters.  Awesome trip.
> 
> Fast forward to 2013, and we are now DVC owners at BLT (awesome by the way).  This Sept trip will finish out our PAP year with a split stay.  The first 4 nights will be at AKL-Kidani Studio, and we finish with 5 nights at BCV 1 BR!



We are doing the same split in August with 4 nights AKL Kidani then moving to 6 nights BCV. Sounds like the perfect vacation to me. 

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## franandaj

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Hi Everyone. I am new to this thread so hi. I hoe you don't mind me joining you! My name is Paula. DW and I own at SSR and love it but recently we stayed at AKV and loved that too. We visited Beach Club and really liked it and would love to stay for a few nights but it seems fully booked at 7 months with just standby list. Is this a consistent theme? Maybe because of fewer rooms and popularity? Problem is I need an accessible studio. So any tips on how to get a room? We can't afford to rent any points right now. Need to use our SSR points.



Paula, when are you thinking of traveling?  I own at BCV, but the next trip I need to book requires SSR points as my friends want to stay at the THV.  Maybe we could work out a trade...


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

franandaj said:


> Paula, when are you thinking of traveling?  I own at BCV, but the next trip I need to book requires SSR points as my friends want to stay at the THV.  Maybe we could work out a trade...



Oh! That sounds ideal. We want to stay in Sep/October 2014. Does that work for you? We could trade on one anothers points!


----------



## Caropooh

Just changed our Xmas reservation from all Kidani (home resort) to 1/2 BCV's and 1/2 Kidani!  Going to be at BCV December 24-27 and Kidani 27-30. We're all really excited to be able to go to SAB!!!
Anything exciting going on Christamas Day at Beach Club?


----------



## heartsy77

We are BCV owners but, have never stayed here. What is max occupancy for studio and two bedrooms?

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Linda67

Hi everyone 
Great thread 
We have two trips planned for 2014 and will be using up all of our points for the first trip (we own at VWL) so we are thinking of renting points for our second trip which would in October 2014
Having read through this thread it seems that the studios book up really quickly around F&W
For those in the know, when would be the best time to try and rent points and book?
Should I aim to to this at 11 months out?
TIA!
Lx


----------



## Pirate Granny

Heartsy77
Studio is four persons and one child under 3 in the pack and play.
Two bedroom they will allow 9 persons, but you have to bring your own bedding AND mattress for the 9th person.  We do fine as we give my daughter the master and she sleeps with her two kids in there! So we don't require extra bedding.  Next June will be our first at BCV in a dedicated 2 bedroom.  We have done BLT TPV (fabulous), and OKW (huge and loved the balcony)!  We plan to try for a 2 bedroom at GFV to end our trip nextJune..time will tell if we are successful.  That's what our girls want rather than a GV at BLT for the last two nights.  We have 4 nights at BCV, 9 nights at OKW HH GV.  And as I said, will try to take one night from OKW and add a night.   14 nights


----------



## Pirate Granny

Heartsy77,
Just read your original post.  You actually have 13, not 12 ????  They will let you name 9 persons for the BCV which is what we did), but not 5 for the studio.  Hopefully you have a dedicated 2 bedroom with two queens, as the second bedroom will be like a lock off (1 queen and a pull out).  You have to show a room key to swim at SAB, everyone, including children need to show their room keys, and yes,mother do issue room keys for the kids.  We have SIL who won't join us until OKW, so that worked out for us, as we are a family group of ten.  Which is why we need a lock off if we plan to stay at GFV.  Two pull outs from the TV for the little ones!


----------



## leeholmes1

We are staying at BCV for the first time Oct 2nd. We usually eat at Cape Mays for dinner when we are in the area and the last time we were there my DH said "I'm not coming back until you bring me here." At the seven month window I was able to book a 2 bedroom. So excited!!!
One question, is there shuffle board?


----------



## disfountainofyouth

We'll be back home for Mardi Gras '14 get away, March 1-8.


----------



## heartsy77

Pirate Granny said:


> Heartsy77,
> Just read your original post.  You actually have 13, not 12 ????  They will let you name 9 persons for the BCV which is what we did), but not 5 for the studio.  Hopefully you have a dedicated 2 bedroom with two queens, as the second bedroom will be like a lock off (1 queen and a pull out).  You have to show a room key to swim at SAB, everyone, including children need to show their room keys, and yes,mother do issue room keys for the kids.  We have SIL who won't join us until OKW, so that worked out for us, as we are a family group of ten.  Which is why we need a lock off if we plan to stay at GFV.  Two pull outs from the TV for the little ones!



Actually as of today we have 10 for sure. I was just wondering how many we could have. I'm toying with the idea of inviting my Aunt to join us as it would give my mom someone her age to hang with! Thanks for the info I wasn't sure about the 2 bedroom!


----------



## NoleFan

We are new BC owners. We'll be there in June when my son finishes the school year. We are going to make it an end of school year annual tradition!


----------



## TIMLEO007

we just had a waitlist come through for our Jan 2014 trip, was staying at BWV, but wanted a dedicated 2bdrm which bcv offers instead. Did I make a mistake, regarding the condition of the rooms? and the smoking areas surrounding the BCV? The road noise? Will any of these be an issue, or am I reading too much. We have stayed at BWV before and enjoyed it, but also like to try new resorts. Not sure how much SAB will be an option in Jan either.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

TIMLEO007 said:


> we just had a waitlist come through for our Jan 2014 trip, was staying at BWV, but wanted a dedicated 2bdrm which bcv offers instead. Did I make a mistake, regarding the condition of the rooms? and the smoking areas surrounding the BCV? The road noise? Will any of these be an issue, or am I reading too much. We have stayed at BWV before and enjoyed it, but also like to try new resorts. Not sure how much SAB will be an option in Jan either.



You're definitely reading too much!    Every resort has issues and some depends on how much you are bothered by particular things.  Smoking area?   BCV is no worse than other resorts.  Road noise?  I had a road view room just a few weeks ago.  Yes, I could hear the noise but it wasn't that loud - that road isn't like being on World Drive or anything.  I also had no complaints about the condition of my particular room - it was just as good as the last room we had at BWV.  But, I would guess odds are going to be a bit against swimming unless it's a warm January.


----------



## Seltzer76

How "quiet" is the Quiet Pool at BCV?  Is it open late?  Kids allowed?  Thx!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Seltzer76 said:


> How "quiet" is the Quiet Pool at BCV?  Is it open late?  Kids allowed?  Thx!



Kids are definitely allowed!  Do not know the hours though. Had a great 2 day stay after the DVC Member Cruise!  We enjoyed both the Villa Pool, and Storm Along Bay!  Our next BCV stay is for F&W..coming up in October!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Seltzer76 said:


> How "quiet" is the Quiet Pool at BCV?  Is it open late?  Kids allowed?  Thx!



Quiet pool is a bit of a misnomer - the pools without slides and features are referred to as that but it doesn't mean they have any posted restrictions on noise.  They do have signs up at the pool as to how late it's open but I can't tell you exactly.


----------



## Mr. Baloo

Wow..  no wonder I could not find our member thread.. it had been 10 months since someone last posted a message here....

We need to show the BCV some love....


----------



## Seltzer76

Well I'm in the process of buying at DVC so I expect to post more questions for all the veterans!


----------



## kimmy85

I am so excited to have found this thread!

DH & I took the plunge and purchased our first DVC membership this past summer and the only home resort for us was BCV!  Knowing that I can go to Disney once a year is thrilling and will hopefully keep me from talking about it non-stop (or so my DH thinks).

We chose BCV even though we have never set a toe inside it!  DH & I ate at Kouzzina on our first trip together in 2013 and loved the area.  We walked around the lake and enjoyed the higher Illuminations fireworks from one of the bridges.  DH cant wait to waltz into Epcot each night for dinner.  Having access to SAB and cutting down on our bus rides to the parks pushed me over the edge (but I was already teetering)!

Our first trip isn't until late Fall 2015 but reading the Disboards helps ease the wait!


----------



## PlutoFan10

kimmy85 said:


> I am so excited to have found this thread!
> 
> DH & I took the plunge and purchased our first DVC membership this past summer and the only home resort for us was BCV!  Knowing that I can go to Disney once a year is thrilling and will &#147;hopefully&#148; keep me from talking about it non-stop (or so my DH thinks).
> 
> We chose BCV even though we have never set a toe inside it!  DH & I ate at Kouzzina on our first trip together in 2013 and loved the area.  We walked around the lake and enjoyed the higher Illuminations fireworks from one of the bridges.  DH can&#146;t wait to waltz into Epcot each night for dinner.  Having access to SAB and cutting down on our bus rides to the parks pushed me over the edge (but I was already teetering)!
> 
> Our first trip isn't until late Fall 2015 but reading the Disboards helps ease the wait!



Welcome home! We, too, bought BCV without staying there first. We had several stays at BWV previously, so we knew we loved the area. The shorter walk to Epcot, better parking, and SAB sold us. Now that we have stayed at BCV we are SO happy with our decision! Hope you'll love it, too!


----------



## nicolejc83

We are looking at renting points from a friend for this resort and were wondering just how big the refrigerators are in the studios and also wondering if they have a freezer in them?

We are planning on eating 50% or more of our meals from home cooked food for a number of reasons and I am wondering if I should plan to bring the plug in cooler with us.


----------



## Turtle31

nicolejc83 said:


> We are looking at renting points from a friend for this resort and were wondering just how big the refrigerators are in the studios and also wondering if they have a freezer in them?
> 
> We are planning on eating 50% or more of our meals from home cooked food for a number of reasons and I am wondering if I should plan to bring the plug in cooler with us.



All studios do have a fridge .  They are the very standard hotel fridge.  I think the refrigerator is good size but the freezer is just big enough for 2 tiny ice cube trays or three water bottles flat across.  Hope that helps give you a good idea in size .  Plus the studio has a toaster and a microwave but that is it as far as cooking appliances.  If you have any more questions feel free to ask !  You will love The Beach Club !!


----------



## nicolejc83

Turtle31 said:


> All studios do have a fridge .  They are the very standard hotel fridge.  I think the refrigerator is good size but the freezer is just big enough for 2 tiny ice cube trays or three water bottles flat across.  Hope that helps give you a good idea in size .  Plus the studio has a toaster and a microwave but that is it as far as cooking appliances.  If you have any more questions feel free to ask !  You will love The Beach Club !!



That is exactly what I needed to know.  We are just going to have to bring the cooler it looks like.  Planning on bringing moose and buffalo from home to cook with.


----------



## Simba's Mom

I had heard that as refrigerators in the studios at BCV needed to be replaced, they were being replaced by ones that don't have a freezer.  Is there anyone here who can either confirm or deny that?  Anyone here who's been in a BCV studio recently and gotten a refrigerator that didn't have a freezer compartment?

I got one without a freezer in a studio at AKV-Jambo, but not BCV.


----------



## DizBub

We are checking into a BCV studio next Saturday the 29th.  

I'll check the fridge and let you know.


----------



## beachclub

How on earth did you buy on a whim amidst the mile long waiting list of people waiting (for a long time) to buy points here? baffled that you got points here to easily




kimmy85 said:


> I am so excited to have found this thread!
> 
> DH & I took the plunge and purchased our first DVC membership this past summer and the only home resort for us was BCV!  Knowing that I can go to Disney once a year is thrilling and will hopefully keep me from talking about it non-stop (or so my DH thinks).
> 
> We chose BCV even though we have never set a toe inside it!  DH & I ate at Kouzzina on our first trip together in 2013 and loved the area.  We walked around the lake and enjoyed the higher Illuminations fireworks from one of the bridges.  DH cant wait to waltz into Epcot each night for dinner.  Having access to SAB and cutting down on our bus rides to the parks pushed me over the edge (but I was already teetering)!
> 
> Our first trip isn't until late Fall 2015 but reading the Disboards helps ease the wait!


----------



## daisyduck123

I was thrilled (and relieved !) earlier this week to score 9 nights at BCV for next June.  The rest of the family doesn't really get how stressful it can be wanting to get BCV every year...but I know you guys understand!  I'm just SO EXCITED!  It's our favorite resort.

Happy Dance!!


----------



## Maddysdaddy

I know for many of the other dvc resorts that I have stayed at, there is a faq with recommended rooms and pictures?  Is a list like that subsumed somewhere in this thread (I will fess up to only having read the first 3 and last 3 pages).  We're having our first BCV stay next spring and I'd love to "try" to get an Epcot view of the Eiffel Tower for my daughter.

Thanks.


----------



## Pennyguy23

beachclub said:


> How on earth did you buy on a whim amidst the mile long waiting list of people waiting (for a long time) to buy points here? baffled that you got points here to easily




I may be wrong but I think that line has almost disappeared.  I called last week about adding on there. I could have added right then. Could have been luck of the draw I guess. We are not sure if we want resale or direct. Direct only so we can make then 25 point or 50 point contracts. Still debating about BCV BWV


----------



## PoohsFan1

Pennyguy23 said:


> I may be wrong but I think that line has almost disappeared.  I called last week about adding on there. I could have added right then. Could have been luck of the draw I guess. We are not sure if we want resale or direct. Direct only so we can make then 25 point or 50 point contracts. Still debating about BCV BWV



Oooh, that would be awesome .  DH and I would love to add on there but never pursued it because I had heard that it would take a year or so before we could.  We just love BCV and the whole Epcot resort area.


----------



## DizBub

Simba's Mom said:


> I had heard that as refrigerators in the studios at BCV needed to be replaced, they were being replaced by ones that don't have a freezer.  Is there anyone here who can either confirm or deny that?  Anyone here who's been in a BCV studio recently and gotten a refrigerator that didn't have a freezer compartment?
> 
> I got one without a freezer in a studio at AKV-Jambo, but not BCV.



Just wanted to pop back and let you know that we do indeed have a freezer compartment in the fridge in our studio at BCV.  

Also our room is in wonderful condition.  After reading many reports of the horrible state of BCV we are a bit perplexed....a few dings on the coffee table but nothing to complain about.  We are very proud owners.


----------



## MickeyT

Maddysdaddy said:


> I know for many of the other dvc resorts that I have stayed at, there is a faq with recommended rooms and pictures?  Is a list like that subsumed somewhere in this thread (I will fess up to only having read the first 3 and last 3 pages).  We're having our first BCV stay next spring and I'd love to "try" to get an Epcot view of the Eiffel Tower for my daughter.
> 
> Thanks.


Hey Maddysdaddy.
This has been my go to map for BCV room locations. Hope this helps.
http://www.parkinfo2go.com/dvc-bcv/


----------



## jmail048

DizBub said:


> Also our room is in wonderful condition.  After reading many reports of the horrible state of BCV we are a bit perplexed....a few dings on the coffee table but nothing to complain about.  We are very proud owners.


  also here now and my room is in fine condition other than a few scratches on table and other furniture which imo is to be expected. I will make sure I request a floor above ground next time to avoid the critters trying to get in lol.


----------



## Maddysdaddy

MickeyT said:


> Hey Maddysdaddy.
> This has been my go to map for BCV room locations. Hope this helps.
> http://www.parkinfo2go.com/dvc-bcv/



Thanks for this.  Very much looking forward to trying out BCV (especially since we're travelling over Easter, and have a feeling we may spend more time at SAB than in the parks, if the crowds are as bad as I am envisioning they will be).


----------



## Maddysdaddy

And speaking of BCV over Easter, don't know if anyone was following the twitter updates from the meeting yesterday, but I'm pretty sure one of them was that renovations would be starting at BCV in March.


----------



## mymankeith

Maddysdaddy said:


> And speaking of BCV over Easter, don't know if anyone was following the twitter updates from the meeting yesterday, but I'm pretty sure one of them was that renovations would be starting at BCV in March.



Did I also read the update right that the studios will get a 5th sleeper.  I looked at the refurb picture rendering, and it didn't look like there was a 5th sleeper??


----------



## MickeyT

mymankeith said:


> Did I also read the update right that the studios will get a 5th sleeper.  I looked at the refurb picture rendering, and it didn't look like there was a 5th sleeper??



Saw the report and then the artist rendering also. The way I look at it a 5th sleeper would be so easy to add and the rendering is just that, a glimpse of what it will look like.


----------



## michelleiada

mymankeith said:


> Did I also read the update right that the studios will get a 5th sleeper.  I looked at the refurb picture rendering, and it didn't look like there was a 5th sleeper??



Where can I find the refurb picture rendering?  I would love to see it?


----------



## Snurk71

michelleiada said:


> Where can I find the refurb picture rendering?  I would love to see it?



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3358946


----------



## Turtle31

Returning to our beloved BCV in July for a 11 night stay.  Cant wait  !  Hope to get a refurbed room !


----------



## franandaj

Turtle31 said:


> Returning to our beloved BCV in July for a 11 night stay.  Cant wait  !  Hope to get a refurbed room !



If you do get a refurbed room, can you post pictures?  Or if someone else has stayed in one, do you have pictures?


----------



## blondemom

Hi, all. We are doing a split stay in August. 6 nights AKL-Club Level, 4 nights Beach Club-studio. We have never stayed at the Beach Club Villas, and we are excited! Besides Cape May, what are some breakfast options within walking distance? Than you!!

Any must-do's besides the beautiful pool?

Thanks!!


----------



## skier_pete

I don't think I've posted yet either, but we are doing our first DVC family trip and we are starting out with six nights at BCV in a studio and are VERY excited! DD11 can't wait to check out the pool.


----------



## GrumpyInPhilly

We stayed at BCV last fall.  Ate breakfast a couple of times each at Yacht Club's Captain's Grille and Ale & Compass Lounge and also ate breakfast at Boardwalk Bakery.


----------



## franandaj

There are some options at the Beach Club Marketplace as well.


----------



## Bullseye

********** said:


> I don't think I've posted yet either, but we are doing our first DVC family trip and we are starting out with six nights at BCV in a studio and are VERY excited! DD11 can't wait to check out the pool.



Pete, you are going to dig the Beach Club. We did our first stay there last summer and it very quickly became our favorite DVC resort. The pool is the bomb and the whole place is just awesome. Walking to Epcot is very cool and the view of the boardwalk at night is spectacular. We're doing a split trip (BC/AK) there again this summer and we can't wait! Have fun!


----------



## twinsouvenirs

I cannot figure out what room requests to make for a September resort-only trip. Thinking we'll maybe do one night at Epcot, but mostly be relaxing at the pool. We have toddlers. I was thinking about a pool view but fireworks would be fun too, since the kids are asleep by 8/8:30 and we usually hang in the room/on the balcony. Are there any particular variations in the balconies, like BWV? Could use some guidance from some BCV pros!


----------



## twarz

I was planning on staying at the BCV starting on 9/24/15 in a 2 bedroom with the 2 queen beds option. Using the availability tool it shows that all dates are available except 9/25. That is the only date that is not available. Some research found that there are 78 units with the 2 queen bed option. Giving that they may be holding half of them for the general public, that means that the other half (39) of the 2 bedroom units with 2 queen beds are booked for just that one day, 9/25. That seems highly unlikely. Anyone think something is not right about this.


----------



## 3pletprincesses

Does anyone have a floor plan for a 2 bedroom 2 queen? just trying to figure wha tthe difference is compare to everything that I can find about the dvc floor plan that was initially released.


----------



## skier_pete

Hey all, Not a BCV owner, but recently booked into it for an August/September trip. 

Now starting to think about room requests. While I am not finicky, I find I prefer to put in a room request, because it seems whenever I don't put one in, I seem to get stuck in the farthest room from the main lobby with the worst view. I also find I usually ask for a group or range of rooms, and it seems like they are usually able to fit us in to the request. 

Like Maddysdaddy, I was thinking somewhere in this thread would be a list of rooms with pictures, but doesn't seem to be.

Any recommendations? I went to the link MickeyT posted, and those are good maps! We are staying in a deluxe studio.
 Seems to me we should probably request the Epcot view rooms - Any of Odd number rooms 555-563,455-463,355-363 (upper floor facing Epcot) seem to me good locations.

Does anyone recommend something else? 

TIA!


----------



## GrumpyInPhilly

Epcot view is mostly just "tree view" and you get noise from the road (Epcot Resorts Boulevard) as well.  I like the quiet pool view - very quiet.  No really good views to speak of at BCV.


----------



## franandaj

GrumpyInPhilly said:


> Epcot view is mostly just "tree view" and you get noise from the road (Epcot Resorts Boulevard) as well.  I like the quiet pool view - very quiet.  No really good views to speak of at BCV.



I was going to say the same thing, but to request a higher floor.


----------



## skier_pete

GrumpyInPhilly said:


> Epcot view is mostly just "tree view" and you get noise from the road (Epcot Resorts Boulevard) as well.  I like the quiet pool view - very quiet.  No really good views to speak of at BCV.





franandaj said:


> I was going to say the same thing, but to request a higher floor.



OK - so there's no real "view" of the park / Illuminations? You recommend a view of the quiet pool...just because it's quiet, or is it also a pretty view...


----------



## GrumpyInPhilly

********** said:


> OK - so there's no real "view" of the park / Illuminations? You recommend a view of the quiet pool...just because it's quiet, or is it also a pretty view...



Just because it's quiet.  You can see the parking lot beyond the pool.  You may want to use Google Earth to scope out BCV and the surrounding area.


----------



## skier_pete

GrumpyInPhilly said:


> Just because it's quiet.  You can see the parking lot beyond the pool.  You may want to use Google Earth to scope out BCV and the surrounding area.



So if the views are much to write home about, wouldn't I just want to be towards the front? All else being equal, I tend to ask for rooms that are central / close to the main lobby. There's so much walking at WDW (and I have heel spur issues that often flair up at WDW) that I do what I can to minimize steps. Looks to me like I should request a room ending in _31 or lower.  Keeps us closer to SAB and also to the walk to Epcot. 

Actually typically for our family I usually could care less about the view. It would only be worth the request If you could see illuminations. Beyond that it is so rare for us to go outside on the balcony at any hotel we stay at. Again, I would prefer being closer to the front of the resort and have a view of trees than have to walk an extra 150 yards to our room and see the pool. 

Thank you all for the advice, BTW. It is GREATLY appreciated!!


----------



## Simba's Mom

As far as walking. nothing at BCV is really that far, compared to some other resorts, like Kidani.  When I was at Kidani, I was only 3 rooms from the end.  One day, I counted the number of steps, just for the heck of it (I was solo).  When I transferred to BCV I took those same number of steps on my way to Epcot and found I was IN the IG entrance.  Regarding the trees and Illuminations-I've been staying there since a few months after BCV opened.  Since then, the trees have really grown taller!  However, if you get a room facing Epcot that's on the fourth or fifth floor, at least in 2013, you could still see Illuminations.


----------



## 2binak

We're hoping to try BCV this year.  What are the view requests that you can ask for?  I spend quite a bit of time on the balcony and want to try to avoid noise from Epcot Resorts Blvd.


----------



## nalajms

********** said:


> Actually typically for our family I usually could care less about the view. It would only be worth the request If you could see illuminations.


 One stay we got the "road" view.  We didn't mind, expect it was kind of loud at certain times of the day.  It's a service road that the buses drive by. 

BCV is so small that it really doesn't make a significant difference where you are, especially if you use the elevator.  If you typically take the stairs, I might ask for rooms near the stairs by the 2 bedroom #24. It takes you closest to the walkway behind Beach Club and out to IG.  http://www.parkinfo2go.com/dvc-bcv/floor4.php


----------



## GrumpyInPhilly

********** said:


> So if the views are much to write home about, wouldn't I just want to be towards the front? All else being equal, I tend to ask for rooms that are central / close to the main lobby. There's so much walking at WDW (and I have heel spur issues that often flair up at WDW) that I do what I can to minimize steps. Looks to me like I should request a room ending in _31 or lower.  Keeps us closer to SAB and also to the walk to Epcot.
> 
> Actually typically for our family I usually could care less about the view. It would only be worth the request If you could see illuminations. Beyond that it is so rare for us to go outside on the balcony at any hotel we stay at. Again, I would prefer being closer to the front of the resort and have a view of trees than have to walk an extra 150 yards to our room and see the pool.
> 
> Thank you all for the advice, BTW. It is GREATLY appreciated!!



Yep. Rooms ending in _31 or lower would be a good request.  This will put you closest to the Beach Club hotel lobby.


----------



## franandaj

********** said:


> OK - so there's no real "view" of the park / Illuminations? You recommend a view of the quiet pool...just because it's quiet, or is it also a pretty view...



With PIO we had the first two rooms forward in the hall (studio and 1 br) on the ground floor with the quiet pool view. They were HA rooms. It was convenient and since we had planned to use the BBQ grills for our DISmeet and cookout it worked out spectacularly.  For any other stay I would have preferred a higher floor with a quiet pool view only because I like to enjoy my coffee/wine on the balcony and would rather not have vehicular traffic tainting that view.


----------



## Snurk71

2binak said:


> We're hoping to try BCV this year.  What are the view requests that you can ask for?  I spend quite a bit of time on the balcony and want to try to avoid noise from Epcot Resorts Blvd.



We had a "road room"this past January, but it didn't bother us.  We heard vehicles when we were up during the day, but they didn't bother us at night.


----------



## michelec69

We are about to close on our contract for point at BCV and are hoping to go the end of August.  What are the chances of a two bedroom being available at BCV only 5 or so months out?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## skier_pete

michelec69 said:


> We are about to close on our contract for point at BCV and are hoping to go the end of August.  What are the chances of a two bedroom being available at BCV only 5 or so months out?  Thanks in advance!



Not an owner, but I can tell you your odds are poor. BCV fills up quickly once us unwashed masses can get access at 7 months. You might be able to find 2-3 nights in a row, but anything longer is probably not do-able.


----------



## Dr Gevil

We are only 5 days out from our first trip to BCV as owners!  Does anyone have any updates on the SAB refurbs?  Are they finished?

Love seeing the mid 80 temps on the forecast  - I'm am ready for some pool time and warm weather!!


----------



## skier_pete

So, just received an e-mail from Disney/Beach Club, basically staying that the resort will be under construction during our stay (August 28th - September 3rd). 
They did note that "all unique Resort amenities including our shopping, dining, and recreation experiences will remain open to you during your stay", which pretty much confirms room refurb. They also indicate construction is from 9 AM to 4 PM. 

This doesn't bother me as I knew this going in, but wondering if others are getting this as well, and how far out they are sending them. I'm sort of hoping for a refurbed room, though never having stayed there I am not sure I would really care one way or another.


----------



## Simba's Mom

********** said:


> So, just received an e-mail from Disney/Beach Club, basically staying that the resort will be under construction during our stay (August 28th - September 3rd).
> They did note that "all unique Resort amenities including our shopping, dining, and recreation experiences will remain open to you during your stay", which pretty much confirms room refurb. They also indicate construction is from 9 AM to 4 PM.
> 
> This doesn't bother me as I knew this going in, but wondering if others are getting this as well, and how far out they are sending them. I'm sort of hoping for a refurbed room, though never having stayed there I am not sure I would really care one way or another.



That's interesting.  I have reservations in mid- October and now I'm wondering whether anything will be under construction, or if they're planning to finish before the F&W crowds.


----------



## jade1




----------



## Wood Nymph

Dr Gevil said:


> We are only 5 days out from our first trip to BCV as owners!  Does anyone have any updates on the SAB refurbs?  Are they finished?
> 
> Love seeing the mid 80 temps on the forecast  - I'm am ready for some pool time and warm weather!!



The SAB refurbs are finished and the pool is open. Have fun.


----------



## satman1962

********** said:


> So, just received an e-mail from Disney/Beach Club, basically staying that the resort will be under construction during our stay (August 28th - September 3rd).
> They did note that "all unique Resort amenities including our shopping, dining, and recreation experiences will remain open to you during your stay", which pretty much confirms room refurb. They also indicate construction is from 9 AM to 4 PM.
> 
> This doesn't bother me as I knew this going in, but wondering if others are getting this as well, and how far out they are sending them. I'm sort of hoping for a refurbed room, though never having stayed there I am not sure I would really care one way or another.



I received the e-mail for our stay Oct 9-13 2015


----------



## Simba's Mom

satman1962 said:


> I received the e-mail for our stay Oct 9-13 2015


 
Oh, shoot! I check in October 18th, and haven't received any Email yet.  I was hoping that due to the popularity of BCV duing the F&W, they were making an effort to finish up before October.  Guess not, and now I'm waiting for that Email.


----------



## mymankeith

I'm staying 22-28 of September, and no email yet!!


----------



## WDWLODGE

We're staying 9/8 - 9/19 and we haven't received any e-mails either.


----------



## Tinker74

Iam staying mid July...Hoping to request a refurbished 1 bed..pool view....I LOVE sitting on my balcony overlooking the quiet pool..listening to the lovely soft music. Do all the 1 beds at BCV have a balcony off the bedroom AND living room?  That is probably most important to me.


----------



## Wood Nymph

Tinker74 said:


> Iam staying mid July...Hoping to request a refurbished 1 bed..pool view....I LOVE sitting on my balcony overlooking the quiet pool..listening to the lovely soft music. Do all the 1 beds at BCV have a balcony off the bedroom AND living room?  That is probably most important to me.


All of them have a balcony off the living room but not all of them have a balcony off the master bedroom. Here is a picture that I "stole" from the Beach Club thread that shows the master bedroom on the 2nd and 4th floors have a balcony but the ones on the 3rd floor do not.


----------



## Simba's Mom

When we stayed in a 1 BR on the 3rd floor, we did have a balcony off both the LR and BR.  However, they were two separate, small balconies. The picture was taken from the MBR balcony to the LR balcony-it really wasn't my favorite set-up-


----------



## that's nice

********** said:


> So, just received an e-mail from Disney/Beach Club, basically staying that the resort will be under construction during our stay (August 28th - September 3rd).
> They did note that "all unique Resort amenities including our shopping, dining, and recreation experiences will remain open to you during your stay", which pretty much confirms room refurb. They also indicate construction is from 9 AM to 4 PM.
> 
> This doesn't bother me as I knew this going in, but wondering if others are getting this as well, and how far out they are sending them. I'm sort of hoping for a refurbed room, though never having stayed there I am not sure I would really care one way or another.


I received an email for our stay Aug 16-20.


----------



## wdwlver

we are staying 8/15-23 and have just received an email.


----------



## Tinker74

Thanks guys for the balcony replies....I guess I will request to have balcony s off the bedroom and living room. I don't mind if its two small balconies or one long one...just that I can get to a balcony from the bedroom ..with early morning coffee..


----------



## Pirate Granny

I got an email this week and we are staying the first week of Deecmber.


----------



## buzz2

We have not received an email, and we are staying July 19-29th. Two Bedroom


----------



## LoverDisney

We are staying in a studio in November and have not received an email.


----------



## hjgaus

YEAH!!!! Refurbishments are now underway!!!!


----------



## graychef

October 27 - November 3
*1st time at BCV
*1st Food & Wine Festival

Cannot wait.


----------



## skier_pete

Are the people that haven't got an e-mail newly booked? We booked on 1/27/15 and the e-mail didn't show up until 3/10.  Just wondering if there's something in the system that waits a while before sending it out.


----------



## wdwlver

We booked on 1/16 and got the email today.


----------



## buzz2

We booked at 11 months out, for 7/19-29th. Still have no email. Not that it matters it is, what it is. It will still be a great trip!!


----------



## Simba's Mom

********** said:


> Are the people that haven't got an e-mail newly booked? We booked on 1/27/15 and the e-mail didn't show up until 3/10.  Just wondering if there's something in the system that waits a while before sending it out.



We booked at 11 months out, last November for mid-October.  Still no email.

Selfishly, though I'm hoping that some people who get the email consider changing their booking to a different resort-this morning I wait listed for October 17th.  Our reservation started October 18th, but the flight availability and prices meant one night hopefully added.


----------



## LoverDisney

I got a letter in the mail yesterday about the refurbishments during our stay in November.  I was expecting an email.


----------



## ramfamily

We got a letter today for our vacation 8/30-9/6.  I'm wondering if they are refurbishing the studios first, 1BRs second, and 2BRs, last?  We have a 2BR.  Anyone confirm how they refurbish?  Based on floor or on room size?  Just wondering.  Thanks!


----------



## Simba's Mom

LoverDisney said:


> I got a letter in the mail yesterday about the refurbishments during our stay in November.  I was expecting an email.



Yes, I got a letter too and I kinda feel honored, like they went through extra work to send us a letter rather than "just an Email".  But I had to laugh at them trying to put a positive spin on the potential noise-"you may overhear our 'magic-making'".  DH is demolishing the kitchen tiles now so I told him his smashing is "magic-making" (hey, where are the smiley faces?)


----------



## LJD2143

We got the letter today too.  Not the email.
Wonder why the difference?
We arrive one month from today!


----------



## skier_pete

So, these e-mails/letters mostly seem to be talking about later in the year (July - December). However, the recent announcement from DVC was that: 



> The guest room renovations are scheduled to begin in late-March 2015 and run through late-June of this year.



That quote is out of the Disney Files / DVC magazine, so not a rumor. That to me says the noise issue late in the year will more involve the MAIN Beach Club, and not so much the DVC wing. 



ramfamily said:


> We got a letter today for our vacation 8/30-9/6. I'm wondering if they are refurbishing the studios first, 1BRs second, and 2BRs, last? We have a 2BR. Anyone confirm how they refurbish? Based on floor or on room size? Just wondering. Thanks!



That is extremely unlikely. What they would do is close off a section/wing of a certain floor and do all those rooms at once. I'm sure with the DVC area they can only close off so many rooms at one time, as this would have to be planned out 11 months in advance to adjust the room inventory. It would be all the studios. 1-bedrooms and 2-bedrooms on a floor at once.


----------



## kimmy85

beachclub said:


> How on earth did you buy on a whim amidst the mile long waiting list of people waiting (for a long time) to buy points here? baffled that you got points here to easily



Hi beachclub.  Just made my way back to this thread and didn't see your post until now.  All I can tell you is that we went the resale route and I guess we got lucky.  I didn't realize that there was a waiting list for current owners through the official channel.  I guess the Mouse didn't want our stripped contract?  I don't know what else to tell you...

While catching up on this thread, I noticed that some posters were asking about FAQ and renovation updates.  I also follow Natebenma's thread Beach & Yacht Club FAQ (etc) which has a great Page 1.  It covers YC, BC, and BCV....and has the latest refurb progress and other helpful info FWIW....


----------



## elliefusmom

I received two letters today.. One for BCV and one for the Poly. We will be arriving 7/20 at the Poly for three nights and then transfer to BCV on the 23rd.  Hoping for a refurbished studio (like everyone else!).


----------



## skimama

I just bought my BCV add-on!  I am thrilled!  We won't stay there until late 2016, but I sincerely can't wait.  My favorite location in WDW - nothing better than walking into World Showcase!


----------



## KristiKelly

We are staying at BCV over Easter, we haven't stayed there in approx. 12 years and I am SO EXCITED!!!! I was wondering if anyone knows the room # of the photos on the 1st page from Jade1? I scrolled through a few pages and never saw it mentioned. I know our chances are slim but I would like to request that room or close. TIA!


----------



## that's nice

Wow, I had to search pages to find this thread!

Starting to get excited, we check in Aug 20th!


----------



## Seltzer76

Hi!  We are new owners and staying in the villas for first time in Aug. Could someone share a reco for a nearby grocery store?  Thanks!


----------



## Really_Goofy_Daddy

Seltzer76 said:


> Hi!  We are new owners and staying in the villas for first time in Aug. Could someone share a reco for a nearby grocery store?  Thanks!



Garden Grocer delivers and the resort Concierge will hold your groceries if you are not home (They have a HUGE refrigerator). I order my groceries online (including beer and wine) and have it delivered to the resort before check-in time so it is ready when my room is ready!


----------



## wallygirl

Can you access (is there a door) the Villas from the outside walkway that is closest to the IG?


----------



## Simba's Mom

I think I remember there is.  One time when I was on the 5th floor in the little "jog" area off by the ice machine, woods view (KWIM?), I used to take a staircase directly down from there to outside.


----------



## wallygirl

Simba's Mom said:


> I think I remember there is.  One time when I was on the 5th floor in the little "jog" area off by the ice machine, woods view (KWIM?), I used to take a staircase directly down from there to outside.


Great, that is what I was hoping!


----------



## disneyfanbcv

Bringing my friends one is turning 65 and NEVER has been to Disney. No really!!! Any suggestions on which room view I should be asking for? I have a 2 bdrm dedicated for Oct 19-23. F&W.  Any suggestions would be great I really want her to experience Disney with a beautiful view.


----------



## brandigregory

In the 2br, is there a regular coffee pot or/and a keurig?  Want to make sure I buy the right stuff!  Are there coffee filters?  We arrive on Saturday, my first stay at BCV!!


----------



## mckryan

brandigregory said:


> In the 2br, is there a regular coffee pot or/and a keurig?  Want to make sure I buy the right stuff!  Are there coffee filters?  We arrive on Saturday, my first stay at BCV!!



It's a regular coffee pot that takes the flat-bottomed filters. You get a courtesy pack or two of coffee, but that's it.  I bring my own filters and coffee.


----------



## brandigregory

mckryan said:


> It's a regular coffee pot that takes the flat-bottomed filters. You get a courtesy pack or two of coffee, but that's it.  I bring my own filters and coffee.


Thanks!


----------



## lorenni

Is there a website or link for floor plans others than the parkinfo2go? I get an error message from that site - has it been taken down or maybe not accessible from ohtside the US? 

Have a 2 bedroom lock off booked for a week at the end of the summer and am just starting my due diligence? Parents are coming for half the trip and in-laws for the other half. In laws are smokers, so while I don't want to be on top of the smoking area, they're not healthy enough to walk across the whole place every time they want a cig either (a good sign it's time to quit, no?!?).

More importantly, I'd like to be on the closer end to SAB as I expect we'll spend quite a bit of time they with DS.


----------



## DVC Mike

lorenni said:


> Is there a website or link for floor plans others than the parkinfo2go? I get an error message from that site - has it been taken down or maybe not accessible from ohtside the US?



https://*******.com/dvc-resorts/disneys-beach-club-villas/parkinfo2go-maps-of-beach-club-villas/


----------



## Pirate Granny

Hummmmm, my daughter smokes...there are only two areas by the Villa...one is at the quiet pool, in an alcove next to the canal, the other is between the resort and the Villas, a walkway area by room 101-102 (you can't get there from the rooms).  We use the walkway to get to EPCOT walking the sidewalk along the back of the resort...

We are always on the top floor, the farthest end of the resort...woods side....we've never gotten a pool view room, or parking lot...gotta love the SAB even if it's a long walk away


----------



## Amunet

Hello 
I have hopes to own DVC one day and I think BCV would be the best for us since we LOVE Epcot and the various festivals. Plus star wars weekends at DHS wouldn't be too far.
Just got hired today and so hopefully those dreams will come true!

Does BCV have a cute animal wearing Mickey ears like AKV has?


----------



## k-wa

Are the pics of a refurbed/renovated two-bedroom somewhere on this thread?


----------



## slaclandry

DVC Mike said:


> https://*******.com/dvc-resorts/disneys-beach-club-villas/parkinfo2go-maps-of-beach-club-villas/



That link doesn't seem to work anymore. Does anyone have the saved images by floor?  It was a great resource!


----------



## EasternShoreGal

Long time owners, first time poster to this thread-I post frequently at the YAB thread mentioned earlier.  At BCVs in a renovated studio overlooking the lagoon.  

Pics from room.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Nice pictures!


----------



## GrumpyInPhilly

slaclandry said:


> That link doesn't seem to work anymore. Does anyone have the saved images by floor?  It was a great resource!



Is this what you're looking for?


View attachment 174688


----------



## slaclandry

GrumpyInPhilly said:


> Is this what you're looking for?
> 
> 
> View attachment 174688 View attachment 174689 View attachment 174690 View attachment 174691 View attachment 174692 View attachment 174693



Thank you so much!!


----------



## GrumpyInPhilly

slaclandry said:


> Thank you so much!!



Your welcome.  Glad I could be of some assistance.


----------



## Dreamin192

Any idea when the occupancy on studios will change to 5? Looking to book in January 2017, should be after renovations are done. Since I have three kids I can't book online, would I be able to by calling member services? It's not my home resort so I know I'll need to be ready to go at the 7 month mark


----------



## Boardwalk Tigger

I think there are errors concerning the two bedroom dedicated queen rooms. Don't know if anyone has updates


----------



## rwcmath

Heading to BCV very soon!


----------



## GrumpyInPhilly

Boardwalk Tigger said:


> I think there are errors concerning the two bedroom dedicated queen rooms. Don't know if anyone has updates



I'd be interested in making a note of what the errors are if you could share them.


----------



## ScubaCat

Dreamin192 said:


> Any idea when the occupancy on studios will change to 5? Looking to book in January 2017, should be after renovations are done. Since I have three kids I can't book online, would I be able to by calling member services? It's not my home resort so I know I'll need to be ready to go at the 7 month mark



I'd book with 2 right now (leave out your least favorite just in case.  j/k)  They'll be able to add on the third once they update the room occupancy later.  Absolute worst case scenario, they'll add the 3rd on at the front desk when you arrive.


----------



## Dreamin192

ScubaCat said:


> I'd book with 2 right now (leave out your least favorite just in case.  j/k)  They'll be able to add on the third once they update the room occupancy later.  Absolute worst case scenario, they'll add the 3rd on at the front desk when you arrive.


I just went and tried to book with all five and it lets me. It's because my twins are two though, so they could sleep in a pack n play


----------



## ScubaCat

Dreamin192 said:


> I just went and tried to book with all five and it lets me. It's because my twins are two though, so they could sleep in a pack n play



Awesome, even better!

Keep in mind that member services can always add or remove people.  Sometimes, when the web site is sketchy, people just book with 1 and then call and add the other names later just to get through it.


----------



## madhavok

Does anyone know if any 2 bedroom units have been renovated?  Headed down in a couple months, really hoping for an updated room.


----------



## ScubaCat

For sure.  They're walling off each wing one at a time and doing all the rooms on all floors.  They've already finished all 5 floors of one wing and, from what I've read, are just about done the second.


----------



## franandaj

What about the wing with the one bedroom handicapped units? Do you know if that's one of the wings they have completed? It appears we will always be in an X30 room as all the accessible one bedrooms are located there.


----------



## Dream big

We are new DVC owners and I am dying to stay here. We have 3 kids- ages 5,6&7, it sounds like from some of these posts that 5 can now fit in a studio and 1-bedroom is that correct?


----------



## Madame

Dream big said:


> We are new DVC owners and I am dying to stay here. We have 3 kids- ages 5,6&7, it sounds like from some of these posts that 5 can now fit in a studio and 1-bedroom is that correct?


The 1 bedroom is bookable for 5 now, but does not have a sleeping surface for the fith person so you must provide your own linens and either bring an air mattress or bunk the 5th person on the floor. 

The studios will have sleeping surfaces for all 5 - bed, pull-out couch, pull-down murphy bed - but will not be bookable for 5 until all rooms are complete.  End of summer, maybe later in the fall?  No one knows for certain.


----------



## jerseygal

So EXCITED to stay again this October and to see the renovated rooms!Stayed  last October for F&W and loved it!


----------



## Really_Goofy_Daddy

Me and my kids will be there after a 3 day stay at Grand Floridian Villas... Can't wait... Booked a 2 BR.... Hope we can secure one of the newly finished rooms!


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

We are staying here for the first time in Nov.  Anyone have any good studio locations that they would like to share for a request.  Also has one had any luck getting a crib not a pack n play?


----------



## ktate82

We just got a one night stay in a 2 bedroom at the end of Sept and can not wait!  We have been wanting to try BCV for awhile and are super excited to see the resort and experience the pool!


----------



## sarahk0204

Are you headed to BCV this Christmas season?





I am the overall coordinator for the 14th Annual Christmas Tree Exchange at the DVC resorts. At each resort, someone donates a Christmas tree for the room, and someone organizes the exchange so that several families can share the tree. 

The link to the tree exchange page with more info can be found here:
http://www.disboards.com/threads/14th-annual-dvc-christmas-tree-exchange.3525901/

We are always looking for more people to share in the fun.


----------



## Lakegirl

EasternShoreGal said:


> Long time owners, first time poster to this thread-I post frequently at the YAB thread mentioned earlier.  At BCVs in a renovated studio overlooking the lagoon.
> 
> Pics from room.View attachment 174566View attachment 174567View attachment 174568View attachment 174569View attachment 174570View attachment 174571


Thanks for the pictures!!


----------



## jerseygal

VERY EXCITED about our upcoming October stay; looking forward to seeing the renovated rooms and F&W of course!October is a great month to enjoy Stormalong Bay, our fav!


----------



## ziravan

Spoke with MS yesterday. Was essentially told that as soon as BCV management run down the punch list on the refurb, they'll switch to 5/studio.

IOW, the punch list is still keeping a few rooms out of service and once all rooms are back in service post refurb, they'll make the change.

A few weeks, tops.

MS put me on hold for 10 min while they contacted BCV management to ask directly.


----------



## Duffy Lover

GrumpyInPhilly said:


> I'd be interested in making a note of what the errors are if you could share them.



We stayed in 367 back in 2014 and it was a dedicated 2 BR with two queens in the second BR.


----------



## ScubaCat

ziravan said:


> Spoke with MS yesterday. Was essentially told that as soon as BCV management run down the punch list on the refurb, they'll switch to 5/studio.
> 
> IOW, the punch list is still keeping a few rooms out of service and once all rooms are back in service post refurb, they'll make the change.
> 
> A few weeks, tops.
> 
> MS put me on hold for 10 min while they contacted BCV management to ask directly.



We just checked out on Saturday.  There was no major construction going on but at least 10-12 rooms were out of service on the 2nd floor in the hallway on the walk to our villa.  The only issue we had was the bed was a little uncomfortable.  Then, on the LAST DAY before checkout, maintenance just shows up out of the blue with a new pillowtop king mattress.  Nice timing!  Ah well.  If you're lucky enough to get villa 248 in the coming weeks, enjoy the new mattress!  I miss the old look, but it's nice to have everything refreshed.  I really liked the new bathroom vanity next to the big used-to-be-jetted tub.  If anyone can tell me what that material is, I'd greatly appreciate it.  I have my own bathroom refurb coming up soon (according to DW.  )




Duffy Lover said:


> We stayed in 367 back in 2014 and it was a dedicated 2 BR with two queens in the second BR.



All dedicated 2 BR now have 2 queen beds.  That part is already updated on the web site; the specific "dedicated 2 BR with 2 queen beds in 2nd bedroom" booking category has been removed.


----------



## DaisyNY

We're arriving in late October...2 bedroom...Our first time in this resort, we were lucky to snag this last minute reservation!


----------



## ScubaCat

DaisyNY said:


> We're arriving in late October...2 bedroom...Our first time in this resort, we were lucky to snag this last minute reservation!



Nice!  Usually studios and 1BR are more popular during F&W, so the odds were more in your favor going for a 2BR.  Still, congrats on the booking.  You'll love it!


----------



## GLovesDisney

Thank you for this wonderful thread. I've really enjoyed reading through it. We have our first BCV stay coming up in December. I'm super excited since we love the Beach Club and EPCOT! We booked a two-bedroom through Disney. Any suggestions on what I should request that may help me get a renovated room? Or any other advice for getting a desirable location (although just being at Beach Club Villas is pretty darn desirable!)?


----------



## franandaj

From what I'm reading here, it sounds like in the refurb they have removed the jacuzzi tubs and replaced them with soaker tubs. Is this correct?

Can anyone share some pictures from a refurbished bathroom?


----------



## brettcw23

Magic and Pixie dust for my family! We had wait-listed the Saturday\Sunday of our trip and it came through! Woohooo! so now we are at BCV and then at BLT. This is our first time staying at BCV. Any words of wisdom for us? We'll be at WDW 11\5-11\12.


----------



## disneydacey

Just returned from 9 nights in a new studio. Room 406. Many have complained about no ceiling fans but we didn't miss them. And my husband runs very hot at night. The only construction we saw was more fencing being installed around the main pool.


----------



## DizDaD7

disneydacey said:


> Just returned from 9 nights in a new studio. Room 406. Many have complained about no ceiling fans but we didn't miss them. And my husband runs very hot at night. The only construction we saw was more fencing being installed around the main pool.


*EDIT:* Sorry I didn't mean it to be solely geared towards you, anyone could help me, but seeing how you're the last one in here, I figured I'd give it a try.

Ok, so it's very possible we may be staying here in the future, and I don't even know where to start...Judging by the maps & stuff this place looks rather large & daunting.

As of now I put in a request for a studio /Pool view.  Ideally 1) Where does general consensus normally put their request for?
Is there a better section of the villa then others? Bigger balconies? better views? close to elevators?
Also, 2) Looking at the map, I don't see a dedicated DVC laundry facility, Am I missing it, or is the only one on the front side close to the beach club resort quiet pool? 3) Is there a mug station/refill (coffee & drinks)and or a place to grab a quick snack located in the villas section?

TIA, DizDad


----------



## wdwlver

DizDaD7 said:


> Ok, so it's very possible we may be staying here in the future, and I don't even know where to start...Judging by the maps & stuff this place looks rather large & daunting.
> 
> As of now I put in a request for a studio /Pool view.  Ideally 1) Where does general consensus normally put their request for?
> Is there a better section of the villa then others? Bigger balconies? better views? close to elevators?
> Also, 2) Looking at the map, I don't see a dedicated DVC laundry facility, Am I missing it, or is the only one on the front side close to the beach club resort quiet pool? 3) Is there a mug station/refill (coffee & drinks)and or a place to grab a quick snack located in the villas section?
> 
> TIA, DizDad


BCV not really a big place at all. We usually request pool view close to elevator as I like to minimize the walk once we get to villas. Laundry is on 4th floor near elevators. Mugs can be refilled at the marketplace which is in main BC building but not far at all. It's our fave place, hope you enjoy it!


----------



## DizDaD7

wdwlver said:


> BCV not really a big place at all. We usually request pool view close to elevator as I like to minimize the walk once we get to villas. Laundry is on 4th floor near elevators. Mugs can be refilled at the marketplace which is in main BC building but not far at all. It's our fave place, hope you enjoy it!



Thanks. So the Laundry is definitely in the Villa Bldg.? Right? Along w/ another paid one for the separate resort?
1 more question if you don't mind.
The resort map shows 2 sets of elevators, 1 closer to the last wing down by the canal, and one closer to the main bldg. No way of distinguishing that to them is there?


----------



## bobbiwoz

DizDaD7 said:


> Thanks. So the Laundry is definitely in the Villa Bldg.? Right? Along w/ another paid one for the separate resort?
> 1 more question if you don't mind.
> The resort map shows 2 sets of elevators, 1 closer to the last wing down by the canal, and one closer to the main bldg. No way of distinguishing that to them is there?


The elevator by the canal is closer to the parking lot.


----------



## disneydacey

DizDaD7 said:


> *EDIT:* Sorry I didn't mean it to be solely geared towards you, anyone could help me, but seeing how you're the last one in here, I figured I'd give it a try.
> 
> Ok, so it's very possible we may be staying here in the future, and I don't even know where to start...Judging by the maps & stuff this place looks rather large & daunting.
> 
> As of now I put in a request for a studio /Pool view.  Ideally 1) Where does general consensus normally put their request for?
> Is there a better section of the villa then others? Bigger balconies? better views? close to elevators?
> Also, 2) Looking at the map, I don't see a dedicated DVC laundry facility, Am I missing it, or is the only one on the front side close to the beach club resort quiet pool? 3) Is there a mug station/refill (coffee & drinks)and or a place to grab a quick snack located in the villas section?
> 
> TIA, DizDad



No worries
It is not as large and daunting as it seems. You will love it!
I made my requests on the online check in page. I requested higher floor, pool view. I was on the 4th floor with a beautiful view of the canal/villas pool.
There is laundry in the Villas building. The door is locked and will open with you magic band. There is no cost to use the machines but detergent is available for $ in a vending machine.
The closest place to fill mugs and get snacks is in the Marketplace in the main building but it is a very short walk from the Villas building.


----------



## DizDaD7

bobbiwoz said:


> The elevator by the canal is closer to the parking lot.





disneydacey said:


> No worries
> It is not as large and daunting as it seems. You will love it!
> I made my requests on the online check in page. I requested higher floor, pool view. I was on the 4th floor with a beautiful view of the canal/villas pool.
> There is laundry in the Villas building. The door is locked and will open with you magic band. There is no cost to use the machines but detergent is available for $ in a vending machine.
> The closest place to fill mugs and get snacks is in the Marketplace in the main building but it is a very short walk from the Villas building.



Thanks for the info....Never been before, just twice across the lake at BWV....Even though it'll probably be just a short trip we're all excited to see the resort.


----------



## mrsrogers922

Hi there! Do the newly renovated 2 bedroom villas now have 2 queens in the second bedroom in all of the 2 bedroom villas, or is that still a request that has to be made? Also, do the 2 bedroom villas have washer/dryer in each villa?


----------



## ScubaCat

mrsrogers922 said:


> Hi there! Do the newly renovated 2 bedroom villas now have 2 queens in the second bedroom in all of the 2 bedroom villas, or is that still a request that has to be made? Also, do the 2 bedroom villas have washer/dryer in each villa?



Yes, all *dedicated* 2BR all have the 2 queens.  All 1BR and 2BR have the washer/dryer.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mrsrogers922 said:


> Hi there! Do the newly renovated 2 bedroom villas now have 2 queens in the second bedroom in all of the 2 bedroom villas, or is that still a request that has to be made? Also, do the 2 bedroom villas have washer/dryer in each villa?



Yes, all the dedicated 2BR's now have 2 queens in the second bedroom.  It was a booking category before.

And yes, all DVC villas other than studios and hotel rooms have washers and dryers.


----------



## mariafh

We just left the beach club a few weeks ago and wanted to describe the 1 BR updates we saw, which I thought were positive.  The last time we visited was 2 years ago.  This is what I saw
(1) Stainless steel appliances in the kitchen
(2) Replacing the carpets on the floor and in kitchen with a pre-fab wood floor.  I am sure they will be easier to clean.
(3) Replacing the spa fiberglass tub with a deep cast iron soaking tub - somewhat like a foot claw tub.  My college daughter loved that one.
(4) New better quality pull-out sleeper sofa - much better to sleep on
(5) Better kitchen equipment including revereware frying pan.
(6) New big flat panel TVs in both rooms mounted on the walls of the main room and bed room  (Although I haven't figured out why the cable tv channels were different on the 2 TVs)
(7) New furniture including a dresser/hutch on wall opposite of the couch - no more coffee table.  Someplace to put my clothes was nice.
(8) Kitchen cushions at the table - new fabric
(9) Removing the window between the tub bathroom area from the bedroom.   I don't think every room had these.

I don't know when these were updated or if they have been doing them over time, but I was pleased to see the improvements.


----------



## Lakegirl

We are booked in a studio in August and I can't wait!!!


----------



## Lakegirl

disneydacey said:


> No worries
> It is not as large and daunting as it seems. You will love it!
> I made my requests on the online check in page. I requested higher floor, pool view. I was on the 4th floor with a beautiful view of the canal/villas pool.
> There is laundry in the Villas building. The door is locked and will open with you magic band. There is no cost to use the machines but detergent is available for $ in a vending machine.
> The closest place to fill mugs and get snacks is in the Marketplace in the main building but it is a very short walk from the Villas building.


Do you by chance remember your room #?


----------



## ivanp91

We are staying at BCV for the very first time in August, deluxe studio! Only for one night following a cruise on the Dream, but I'm very much looking forward to it. We were very lucky on our last trip and a CM friend hooked us up with a couple of wristbands to get into SAB (...dunno if I should be mentioning that...) and loved it, the pool and the vicinity to Epcot and DHS were the biggest factors to book there. Very excited


----------



## cruisinpan567

Booked our stay 2 weeks ago. Staying in a studio the last week in August. Can't wait! SOOOOO EXCITED!


----------



## Valentine

cruisinpan567 said:


> Booked our stay 2 weeks ago. Staying in a studio the last week in August. Can't wait! SOOOOO EXCITED!



We will be there that week as well


----------



## martin33

Mornin everyone,
Our annual BCV trip next month  is close at hand and given all the snow and cold up here we can hardly wait! Each year our  only check in request at BCV is to overlook  the quiet pool and as far as I remember this is not an option to request on the online check in (typically we ask at the front desk). My question is this- is it a problem to do online check in for the other options (ie balcony etc..which are less of a priority to us but I suppose worth requesting) or should I steer clear of any online check before our trip. I ask because I seem to recall a thread a couple of years ago with strong arguments  for and against online check in.
Thanks for any insight
Martin


----------



## GrumpyInPhilly

martin33 said:


> Mornin everyone,
> Our annual BCV trip next month  is close at hand and given all the snow and cold up here we can hardly wait! Each year our  only check in request at BCV is to overlook  the quiet pool and as far as I remember this is not an option to request on the online check in (typically we ask at the front desk). My question is this- is it a problem to do online check in for the other options (ie balcony etc..which are less of a priority to us but I suppose worth requesting) or should I steer clear of any online check before our trip. I ask because I seem to recall a thread a couple of years ago with strong arguments  for and against online check in.
> Thanks for any insight
> Martin





martin33 said:


> Mornin everyone,
> Our annual BCV trip next month  is close at hand and given all the snow and cold up here we can hardly wait! Each year our  only check in request at BCV is to overlook  the quiet pool and as far as I remember this is not an option to request on the online check in (typically we ask at the front desk). My question is this- is it a problem to do online check in for the other options (ie balcony etc..which are less of a priority to us but I suppose worth requesting) or should I steer clear of any online check before our trip. I ask because I seem to recall a thread a couple of years ago with strong arguments  for and against online check in.
> Thanks for any insight
> Martin



I've had good luck submitting room requests via e-mail with MS and ignoring the online check-in.


----------



## disdad19

I'm new to DVC and just passed BCV ROFR last Friday.  I apologize in advance if this has already been discussed. I've read many posts discussing the potential investment value of DVC - and there are many opinions about it. But specific to BCV, has anyone had luck renting a BCV villa in a very high demand time (F&W, Marathon).  As I see it, one of the advantages of BCV is the ability to book during these busy times. And if my family doesn't mind vacationing in a slower period, could we make a good amount of $ by doing this? What would the going rate be for points during these busy periods?  And would you recommend renting out points or just reserving a room for a few days during this time and then trying to rent the entire reservation? Thanks!


----------



## GrumpyInPhilly

disdad19 said:


> I'm new to DVC and just passed BCV ROFR last Friday.  I apologize in advance if this has already been discussed. I've read many posts discussing the potential investment value of DVC - and there are many opinions about it. But specific to BCV, has anyone had luck renting a BCV villa in a very high demand time (F&W, Marathon).  As I see it, one of the advantages of BCV is the ability to book during these busy times. And if my family doesn't mind vacationing in a slower period, could we make a good amount of $ by doing this? What would the going rate be for points during these busy periods?  And would you recommend renting out points or just reserving a room for a few days during this time and then trying to rent the entire reservation? Thanks!



I own @ BCV and have rented out points a handful of time using David's service.  He pays $13 pp.  Very easy and points go quickly esp. during F&W.  It is my understanding from David's that renting a booked reservation thru them is more difficult than just listing the points.


----------



## disdad19

Thanks.  So there is no way to get a higher premium with high-demand travel dates? Seems like it should be based on supply and demand but I guess not.


----------



## stink

Do all the 1 bedroom villas have full balconies?  Do any have views of Epcot?  Will be going in sept and will be making room requests.


----------



## ♥ Mandi ♥

Hi everyone! Are there any 2BR lockoffs with either a long balcony OR a divided long balcony instead of 2 separate smaller ones?


----------



## Shellbells

Love this thread! We're booked for CSR in December but I'm seriously considering cancelling and renting points to stay at BCV. This is my dream resort.


----------



## ScubaCat

Shellbells said:


> Love this thread! We're booked for CSR in December but I'm seriously considering cancelling and renting points to stay at BCV. This is my dream resort.



December is mostly booked. You need to be at least 7 months out to get what you want at BCV. I hope you get your wish though....you never know!


----------



## Shellbells

ScubaCat said:


> December is mostly booked. You need to be at least 7 months out to get what you want at BCV. I hope you get your wish though....you never know!


I just put in the booking request. I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## kayteekt

Hello  We're not DVC owners but rent DVC all of the time. We had a few days at the Dolphin before an upcoming Poly stay. Just managed to find an owner with an existing reservation to sell at BCV. So here we are! We've stayed over at BWV & S&D a couple times each. We really love the Epcot Area resorts so far, I'm sure BCV will be no different. 

Trip is end of October. We've got a studio. Thinking about room requests...I know it's just that, a request not a guarantee. I'm not familiar with BCV and the touringplans room locator isn't exactly helping me pinpoint anything. Our main desire would be, to be close to Epcot. I'm not sure what you would call the end of the building that's closest to the path around Crescent lake. SAB looks pretty far from the villas side, so not sure any certain room would get me "close to pool" or anything like that. Looking for some general advice. Seems like all rooms have balconies. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ScubaCat

kayteekt said:


> Any suggestions?



There are no particularly advantageous views.  I usually just say "high floor", and even then it's 50/50.  You'll probably use the main entrance to get to Epcot regardless of where your room is. (it's not far either way.)  Ask for a larger balcony and enjoy your trip!


----------



## wdwlver

kayteekt said:


> Hello  We're not DVC owners but rent DVC all of the time. We had a few days at the Dolphin before an upcoming Poly stay. Just managed to find an owner with an existing reservation to sell at BCV. So here we are! We've stayed over at BWV & S&D a couple times each. We really love the Epcot Area resorts so far, I'm sure BCV will be no different.
> 
> Trip is end of October. We've got a studio. Thinking about room requests...I know it's just that, a request not a guarantee. I'm not familiar with BCV and the touringplans room locator isn't exactly helping me pinpoint anything. Our main desire would be, to be close to Epcot. I'm not sure what you would call the end of the building that's closest to the path around Crescent lake. SAB looks pretty far from the villas side, so not sure any certain room would get me "close to pool" or anything like that. Looking for some general advice. Seems like all rooms have balconies. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance!


You'll use the main entrance of the villas to get to Epcot so we usually just ask for close to main elevator.


----------



## vicarrieous

Currently I need one more night in a BCV studios for the night of Jan 20th with DVC rental. As far as I know, its sold out. What are my chances of this opening up? Do I have any luck?


----------



## SherylLC

I'M IN THE CLUB!! SO HAPPY AM I!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

SherylLC said:


> I'M IN THE CLUB!! SO HAPPY AM I!!!


----------



## bunkerchump

Checking in from Connecticut and a BCV owner since 2010.  Plan was to use this as home base and explore other resorts, but cannot seem to break away.  We love our BCV home!

John


----------



## mlnbabies

We hope to stay here in Nov. 2019.


----------



## peabody58

We've stayed at BC twice, once in '99 at BC for an 11 nt family trip.  Then a few years ago at BCV with one of DD/SIL.  We just changed our Jan '19 trip from BLT to BCV.  One less night but having a 1 BR and right next to EPCOT will be awesome.  It's getting harder and harder to book at 7 mts for BCV, so we really jumped at this opening.


----------



## ScubaCat

peabody58 said:


> We've stayed at BC twice, once in '99 at BC for an 11 nt family trip.  Then a few years ago at BCV with one of DD/SIL.  We just changed our Jan '19 trip from BLT to BCV.  One less night but having a 1 BR and right next to EPCOT will be awesome.  It's getting harder and harder to book at 7 mts for BCV, so we really jumped at this opening.


1BR units are usually available.  Have a great time!


----------



## Ed597

Turtle31 said:


> We now return to the flower table ( middle of wheel ) and we walk staight forward :
> 
> This will lead us to this beautiful arrangement on the wall in front of us :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the left wall there is this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the right wall there are these elevators to take you to your Villa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before heading into our Villa lets stop by and look at the laundry room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even a place to sit and watch tv if you get dizzy from watching the dryer spin !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are lucky enough to be in Villa #422
> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a picture of our balcony:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the view to the left :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View straightforward:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Paris France to our right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And courtesy of Simba's Mom ---- Fireworks at night right from the balcony !!


Great pics. I’m currently in closing on a BCV contract. I went the resale route. I have a question maybe someone can answer. What will Disney do when the contracts run out ? I know they offered extensions at other resorts. How close to being expired before Disney will make a move ? Thank you for any response.


----------



## Turtle31

Ed597 said:


> Great pics. I’m currently in closing on a BCV contract. I went the resale route. I have a question maybe someone can answer. What will Disney do when the contracts run out ? I know they offered extensions at other resorts. How close to being expired before Disney will make a move ? Thank you for any response.




I've wondered myself what they may do.  Most members said that the last extension offer didn't go over as well as Disney had hoped, so I think everyone is pretty unsure.


----------



## Turtle31

3 Days until we are back at BCV for a 14 night stay !!!!!


----------



## Ed597

14 nights ?! Sounds Awesome, I can’t wait to go back. I might not be back until the Festival of the Arts. Buying in with 24 years left on contract seems like buying near the peak of a housing bubble. 24 years normally sounds like a long time unless it’s DVC contracts lol. I can see it now,  at 20 years Disney will offer an extension and for me it will seem like I JUST bought my contract lol. But if that’s where you want to stay that’s what we have to do. Even with my shorter term contract it’s a bargain over rack rate ! I’m not 100% through the buying process yet and have already had a couple offers to rent my points !!!  I wonder now if I bought enough points LOL !


----------



## Noodlez

It’s taken me so long to find this thread that I thought I’d revive it. I hope no one minds!

I’ve recently bought at beach club but haven’t stayed there yet. Hopefully I’ll be able to next year. I just thought I’d see who my neighbours are. I’d love to see any recent pics as the last picture thread I found was old and closed!


----------



## ScubaCat

Noodlez said:


> It’s taken me so long to find this thread that I thought I’d revive it. I hope no one minds!


Of course not.  I think some people get jealous staying elsewhere, though, so I don't like to rub it in (much)


----------



## EdnaMarieMode

Noodlez said:


> It’s taken me so long to find this thread that I thought I’d revive it. I hope no one minds!
> 
> I’ve recently bought at beach club but haven’t stayed there yet. Hopefully I’ll be able to next year. I just thought I’d see who my neighbours are. I’d love to see any recent pics as the last picture thread I found was old and closed!


We just stayed last August. If I get to it tonight or tomorrow, I can post some photos. We LOVE it! Welcome home, neighbor!
We're going again in May but staying at SSR and it just isn't "home," but for a quick trip, I'll live!


----------



## Noodlez

Hehe. I know what you mean ScubaCat! :-D

That would be great EdnaMM, and thanks very much! 

I’m being ‘forced’ to use my points at Aulani this year, but that was part of the deal with my husband. I can’t wait to go home!


----------



## Pirate Granny

We will be there on the 20th in a studio for four nights.


----------



## gillep

Noodlez said:


> It’s taken me so long to find this thread that I thought I’d revive it. I hope no one minds!
> 
> I’ve recently bought at beach club but haven’t stayed there yet. Hopefully I’ll be able to next year. I just thought I’d see who my neighbours are. I’d love to see any recent pics as the last picture thread I found was old and closed!



Congrats!!! We have always loved BCV and were so happy when we finally added on a couple years ago, the resort is just fantastic! I wish I had pictures from our last stay in September/October but I just looked at my pictures from that trip and I am apparently horrible at taking pictures of my actual room.


----------



## Noodlez

Do you own there Pirate Granny? If you get chance I’d love to hear about your trip.


----------



## Noodlez

Thanks gillep! I’m probably equally as bad.  I can even make the Epcot ball look unimpressive.


----------



## duck_adoo

Excited we were able to get a 2 BR for 7/29/19-8/2/19. This is a big celebration trip for us as our older twin dd's are graduating college in May and our youngest is turning 16 on 7/29! We're doing the 1st few nights at BWV then coming over to BCV. We can't wait!! I did book a dedicated 2BR. Is there any specific villa # I should request?  I would like an upper floor, with a non road view. Our Christmas trip we were at Boulder Ridge and our room overlooked the dumpster and laundry, so we're hoping for a bit better this trip. I'm happy just to be there, but a different view would be great


----------



## ScubaCat

duck_adoo said:


> Is there any specific villa # I should request? *I would like an upper floor, with a non road view*



Request it just like that. If you put a specific number and it's not available (which is more than likely), you'll just get a completely random room.


----------



## GrumpyInPhilly

I've stayed at BCV 3 times.  Each time I've requested "upper floor, quiet pool view" and gotten it.  Follow ScubaCat's advice about not requesting a specific room.


----------



## PoohsFan1

We will be there from 5/30-6/8 celebrating my DD17's HS graduation and we are so excited to be heading back there.  We booked a dedicated 2 bedroom and we put a request in for a upper floor with pool view.  BCV is our favorite resort and it has been awhile since we have stayed there...it will be so good to be back


----------



## ScubaCat

PoohsFan1 said:


> BCV is our favorite resort


We stay there every time. I keep thinking we should try BLT once, but then I just book BCV anyway.


----------



## GrumpyInPhilly

PoohsFan1 said:


> We will be there from 5/30-6/8 celebrating my DD17's HS graduation and we are so excited to be heading back there.  We booked a dedicated 2 bedroom and we put a request in for a upper floor with pool view.  BCV is our favorite resort and it has been awhile since we have stayed there...it will be so good to be back



Have a great trip!


----------



## DisneyMotherOf2

PoohsFan1 said:


> BCV is our favorite resort and it has been awhile since we have stayed there...it will be so good to be back



Same for us!  Last 2 trips have been at BWV.  Can't wait to stay at BCV again.  The lobby smell is my fav!!!


----------



## georgejr

Thanks for all the information in this thread. Beginning the plans for our second stay here and can't wait.


----------



## DizDaD7

Nothing new to add but thought I might share.

     We booked a 10 day S/S originally between AKV/Jambo & BRV back in Jan..  I did wait-list the 2nd 5 days for BCV.
Throughout the next several weeks, I've been stalking the DVC site looking for anything else available to only find nothing other than SSR & OKW..Both of which we've stayed..I really wanted either BLT or BCV, or possibly standard at BWV... Fast Forwad ahead to early March where I just happened to get that lil pamphlet/booklet in the mail saying can't wait to see you in July...*It was BCV...My daughter starts flipping out, but I said it must be wrong because it only says 1 night...I didn't check that night on the website, but the following day I happened to check the MDE app only to find that indeed it was true.  All 5 nights were granted....Talk about being sooooo pumped...I still am....it only cost me 5 extra points which I didn't care about, but I curious to why I didn't receive an email?  Either way No big deal.. So I've been looking at a few You Tube vids. to get a lay of the land...Any thing I need to prepare myself for?  I do have YS booked for the kids Special B-Day dinner? Any other things I'm missing?  T.I.A.  DizDad

P.S. Moral to this story is....Don't give up, Don't ever give up...When all hope was pretty much gone after seeing 0 available days during my visit, BooM, it appeared outta nowhere...


----------



## Liquidice

Hello!  First time renting DVC points and staying at a BCV in a studio, I was at Swan and Dolphin last May and I really love that area.

I see people requesting certain types of rooms, how do I do this, do I need the owner to do it on my behalf?  Also, any recommendations for the type of room I should ask for?  I love the pictures of the views I saw of Epcot's golf ball, is there something I should ask for to get a room like that?  Also, is there anything I should ask for that would make it a closer walk to Epcot / Hollywood Studios?  Thanks so much!


----------



## ScubaCat

Liquidice said:


> Hello!  First time renting DVC points and staying at a BCV in a studio, I was at Swan and Dolphin last May and I really love that area.
> 
> I see people requesting certain types of rooms, how do I do this, do I need the owner to do it on my behalf?  Also, any recommendations for the type of room I should ask for?  I love the pictures of the views I saw of Epcot's golf ball, is there something I should ask for to get a room like that?  Also, is there anything I should ask for that would make it a closer walk to Epcot / Hollywood Studios?  Thanks so much!



There aren't any particular views to request other than overlooking the quiet pool, and the resort isn't big enough for location to make a walking difference beyond a few steps down a hallway. I generally ask for a higher floor and no road view. That's as good as it gets at BCV!


----------



## DisneyMotherOf2

Liquidice said:


> Hello!  First time renting DVC points and staying at a BCV in a studio, I was at Swan and Dolphin last May and I really love that area.
> 
> I see people requesting certain types of rooms, how do I do this, do I need the owner to do it on my behalf?  Also, any recommendations for the type of room I should ask for?  I love the pictures of the views I saw of Epcot's golf ball, is there something I should ask for to get a room like that?  Also, is there anything I should ask for that would make it a closer walk to Epcot / Hollywood Studios?  Thanks so much!


.  I've requested an higher floor, Epcot view before and have gotten it everytime.    Technically I don't think it's a actual "view" but they've always accommodated us so it worked.  Good luck!!!  FYI - whoever you're  renting points from should put your room request in the reservation.  Can't guarantee you'll get it, but always worth a shot!


----------



## ScubaCat

DisneyMotherOf2 said:


> Epcot view before and have gotten it everytime.  Technically I don't think it's a actual "view" but they've always accommodated us so it worked.



Often you can hear the band in England if you're in the front half of the building ("front" meaning towards crescent lake).


----------



## Liquidice

Thank you both! I'll ask the owner if they can put the room request in the reservation.  Is there anything in particular I should tell him in terms of where to put the request?  He did not seem familiar with this and thought I should do it via online check-in.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Liquidice said:


> Thank you both! I'll ask the owner if they can put the room request in the reservation.  Is there anything in particular I should tell him in terms of where to put the request?  He did not seem familiar with this and thought I should do it via online check-in.



The owner has to call in to make the request.


----------



## DisneyMotherOf2

Liquidice said:


> Thank you both! I'll ask the owner if they can put the room request in the reservation.  Is there anything in particular I should tell him in terms of where to put the request?  He did not seem familiar with this and thought I should do it via online check-in.



I would have the owner call Disney Vacation Club member services and add your room request to the reservation asap.  I have no idea how they process room requests, if there's a pecking order, etc., but my guess is the earlier you put it in the request the better.  sending you pixie dust!  Good luck!!!


----------



## ScubaCat

Calling is a bit more effort than necessary. The owner can simply send a short email via the link on dvcmember.com with the confirmation # and your requests and that will work just as well.


----------



## disland7

Any hope in getting 3 night 2 bedroom (dedicated) for oct 21-24 at the 7 mo th mark through waitlist - at BCV


----------



## BillPA

No problem for VB or HHI, slim chance at any WDW DVC.


----------



## ScubaCat

disland7 said:


> Any hope in getting 3 night 2 bedroom (dedicated) for oct 21-24 at the 7 mo th mark through waitlist - at BCV


Rebellions are built on hope! 

I'd put it in... You'll probably get it.


----------



## ccw

We booked a BCV studio and only checked the request box for “higher floor.”  We arrived this morning so, not surprisingly, our room wasn’t ready. But just a few hours later, i received a text with our room number assignment but also a note that it wasn’t quite ready. It was a first floor room so I thought, “well, so
much for requests!”  But it really didn’t matter so I let it go, only to receive another text a bit later giving a different room #, this time on the 2nd floor. I absolutely LOVE the room we were assigned. It’s a studio but has the huge covered porch I never even knew existed (except for recently seeing a reference to them here). I’m spoiled now!  When i told the concierge how much I loved our room, he said to be sure to request the actual room number next time, adding that they always try to honor specific room requests. I know that’s contrary to what I had believed and what many have experienced but just bought
I’d share.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Glad you got a room you enjoy so much!


----------



## ScubaCat

ccw said:


> We booked a BCV studio and only checked the request box for “higher floor.”  We arrived this morning so, not surprisingly, our room wasn’t ready. But just a few hours later, i received a text with our room number assignment but also a note that it wasn’t quite ready. It was a first floor room so I thought, “well, so
> much for requests!”  But it really didn’t matter so I let it go, only to receive another text a bit later giving a different room #, this time on the 2nd floor. I absolutely LOVE the room we were assigned. It’s a studio but has the huge covered porch I never even knew existed (except for recently seeing a reference to them here). I’m spoiled now!  When i told the concierge how much I loved our room, he said to be sure to request the actual room number next time, adding that they always try to honor specific room requests. I know that’s contrary to what I had believed and what many have experienced but just bought
> I’d share.



It's contrary because he's not a room assigner and is thereby completely wrong .  The "error" you made (besides not having ESP and absorbing internal DVC/Disney knowledge by osmosis) was thinking that the on-line check-in site preferences actually work.  They may for regular rooms, but they're either completely ignored or simply aren't transferred to the room assigners for DVC reservations.  Either way, that form is basically useless.

In the future, simply email or chat with member services and put in your request that way.  That's the only way that's had any impact in my experience.  You can certainly request the specific room, but the problem is that if it's not available (which is more than likely), it's completely disregarded and you'll just get the next available room. 

Perhaps you could say "room 235 or an equivalent room near that area", which may help.  I suppose there's only way to find out! 

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Tess

ccw said:


> We booked a BCV studio and only checked the request box for “higher floor.”  We arrived this morning so, not surprisingly, our room wasn’t ready. But just a few hours later, i received a text with our room number assignment but also a note that it wasn’t quite ready. It was a first floor room so I thought, “well, so
> much for requests!”  But it really didn’t matter so I let it go, only to receive another text a bit later giving a different room #, this time on the 2nd floor. I absolutely LOVE the room we were assigned. It’s a studio but has the huge covered porch I never even knew existed (except for recently seeing a reference to them here). I’m spoiled now!  When i told the concierge how much I loved our room, he said to be sure to request the actual room number next time, adding that they always try to honor specific room requests. I know that’s contrary to what I had believed and what many have experienced but just bought
> I’d share.



Yeah, that does not work.  I have been trying for years to get my same studio on the first floor and I end up anywhere but that room--more often than not way far from it.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

Does anyone know what type of coffee maker is in the studio? Trying to plan what to bring for DH.  BCV is our home resort but we haven't actually stayed there in like four years.  Very excited to be back home for our kiddos' first stay here and visits to Stormalong Bay!


----------



## ScubaCat

regular with the pod thingies, I think 12-cup.  If there's a smaller one there, you can simply request a regular 12-cup one if you prefer that.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

They have pods for 12 cup?  I thought the pods were only individual cups.  We use the individual pods at home.  Sorry, I'm not a coffee drinker.  Do you maybe mean 12 oz, not 12 cup?  Thanks!


----------



## ScubaCat

I meant "filter packs", sorry.  I'm not quite the coffee connoisseur I think I am, apparently.


----------



## franandaj

ScubaCat said:


> I meant "filter packs", sorry.  I'm not quite the coffee connoisseur I think I am, apparently.



Don't discount yourself as a coffee connoisseur just because you don't know about the coffee they provide in the rooms. I tried it in desperation two years ago and it was nasty! I have a grinder and filters in my OL and bring my own beans!   Then again I am a coffee snob!


----------



## ScubaCat

franandaj said:


> Don't discount yourself as a coffee connoisseur just because you don't know about the coffee they provide in the rooms. I tried it in desperation two years ago and it was nasty! I have a grinder and filters in my OL and bring my own beans!   Then again I am a coffee snob!



I bring the Joffreys packets home. I think they're great! Did you use unfiltered Florida tap water?  You don't have to be a coffee guru to know that will impact your experience greatly!!


----------



## franandaj

ScubaCat said:


> I bring the Joffreys packets home. I think they're great! Did you use unfiltered Florida tap water?  You don't have to be a coffee guru to know that will impact your experience greatly!!



I may have...   It was a quick trip after a week long cruise and I didn't order my OL where I also keep a Britta pitcher.  Our last trip (just a couple weeks ago), it seemed like they may have added filters to the kitchens of the BCV because the water did not have the same nasty smell I remember from previous trips.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

Thanks for the responses!  DH isn't picky and adds creamer and sweetened condensed milk so I think that will help compensate for the water.  I never know where to get more packets, maybe I can catch a member of housekeeping?  Or try to find some packets to bring from home.


----------



## ScubaCat

magickingdomprincess said:


> Thanks for the responses!  DH isn't picky and adds creamer and sweetened condensed milk so I think that will help compensate for the water.  I never know where to get more packets, maybe I can catch a member of housekeeping?  Or try to find some packets to bring from home.



You can request a few from housekeeping and they'll provide them. You can also grab extra creamer and sugar from the marketplace if you need it. (hazelnut and french vanilla, too)

We always get the refillable mugs anyway so I just let someone else make it for me on vacation   Plus I hide all the packets so they get restocked on trash & towel day.


----------



## ksromack

First time posting on this thread...we are new DVC owners with our home resort being CCV.  Staying at BCV  but on a cash basis directly from Disney rather than using points for this particular 7 night stay.  Would I make my room requests with the Disney people or should I call DVC Member services?  Incidentally, I’m quite certain this Aug/Sept trip is going to make me want to find a BCV resale contract, lol!

Oh, and since we are staying as a cash deal does that mean we will have daily mousekeeping and can I refuse it in lieu of the Disney gift card or is that a null deal while staying at BCV?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ksromack said:


> First time posting on this thread...we are new DVC owners with our home resort being CCV.  Staying at BCV  but on a cash basis directly from Disney rather than using points for this particular 7 night stay.  Would I make my room requests with the Disney people or should I call DVC Member services?  Incidentally, I’m quite certain this Aug/Sept trip is going to make me want to find a BCV resale contract, lol!
> 
> Oh, and since we are staying as a cash deal does that mean we will have daily mousekeeping and can I refuse it in lieu of the Disney gift card or is that a null deal while staying at BCV?



MS won't have access to your reservation that you booked direct thru Disney.  You'll need to put any request in thru Disney.  

Cash reservations done thru Disney do receive daily housekeeping.  I'm not certain if BCV is taking part in the possibility of declining housekeeping for cash though.


----------



## crvetter

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm not certain if BCV is taking part in the possibility of declining housekeeping for cash though.


I think Service Your Way (name of the program) is only available at value and moderate resorts.


----------



## ksromack

KAT4DISNEY said:


> MS won't have access to your reservation that you booked direct thru Disney.  You'll need to put any request in thru Disney.
> 
> Cash reservations done thru Disney do receive daily housekeeping.  I'm not certain if BCV is taking part in the possibility of declining housekeeping for cash though.





crvetter said:


> I think Service Your Way (name of the program) is only available at value and moderate resorts.


Thanks for the info!  I will make sure to have my Mousekeeping envelopes ready to go!


----------



## RunningAriel

Hey howdy hey, BCAs! (Beach Club Aficionados  ) We will be back home after a very long three year break and I was wondering if anyone is concerned with the opening of the gondolas and crowds trying to get into the International gateway. We love staying at BCV for the soul purpose of having a low key entrance to Epcot but now I'm wondering if we should be looking at a MK area resort! Our booking window is coming up fast and I need to make a decision. EEECK!!!!


----------



## Ed597

RunningAriel said:


> Hey howdy hey, BCAs! (Beach Club Aficionados  ) We will be back home after a very long three year break and I was wondering if anyone is concerned with the opening of the gondolas and crowds trying to get into the International gateway. We love staying at BCV for the soul purpose of having a low key entrance to Epcot but now I'm wondering if we should be looking at a MK area resort! Our booking window is coming up fast and I need to make a decision. EEECK!!!!


I’m curious how the entrance is effected also, but a longer line would still be better than having to take the monorail. Good Luck


----------



## bobbiwoz

We were at BCV over 4th of July.  The International Gateway is being modified and I do not think overcrowding will be an issue.  JMO


----------



## franandaj

bobbiwoz said:


> We were at BCV over 4th of July.  The International Gateway is being modified and I do not think overcrowding will be an issue.  JMO



Are they adding more tapstiles and security stations?


----------



## Tess

franandaj said:


> Are they adding more tapstiles and security stations?



Hasn't happened yet, but the area remains under construction.


----------



## ScubaCat

franandaj said:


> Are they adding more tapstiles and security stations?




No, they're actually taking some out.

 Just kidding. Yes, they're reconfiguring the whole thing. Check out some of the photos on bioreconstruct's twitter feed or just google for them. They'd demolished the ticket booths and the awning last time I checked.


----------



## gillep

We will be at BCV the day the Skyliner opens and for a few days after and we have plans to be in Epcot every day including the last Illuminations show and the first night of the new show. I don’t think the IG entrance will be impacted that badly thanks to the remodel they are currently doing but I will be sure to report back.


----------



## Kaufeegurl

Hi there! We are new-ish BCV owners (closed last Fall) but experienced DVC owners (SSR). We will be at BCV for our first stay in September. I thought I would confirm info and ask some questions of the experts 

1. Coffee in the room - the coffeemaker is at least an 8C with a basket filter so I can bring my own filters and bag of coffee?

2. There really aren't any great views to request, correct?  We really hate being on the first floor and love a 'water' view so I am planning on calling Member Services and requesting upper floor/pool view.

3. We are not full breakfast every morning type people but would love to have a good table service breakfast at least once.  We are also an adult couple with no children (this time) and don't want a character meal. Is Cape May character-only buffet? Is there any other restaurant on property that serves a full breakfast? (we loved staying at the Poly and eating at Kona Cafe). If none on property, where is the nearest breakfast? Trattoria al Forno? Also - is there anywhere to grab a muffin or pastry before heading to the parks? 

4. I've heard conflicting info on the Water Parks and beach towels. I can't remember if we've paid to rent them or not. Should we nab towels from the pool and take with us?

5. Walking to HS. Not an issue - we love walking. Is it really a shortcut to go through the BWV pool area? And can someone point me to a map or thread or give specific directions to do this? I saw a thread on this once and can't find it. Something about hanging a left at the bike stand .  . .

6. Any other advice/tips/tricks? We are so excited to be at our newest home in September!


----------



## gillep

Kaufeegurl said:


> Hi there! We are new-ish BCV owners (closed last Fall) but experienced DVC owners (SSR). We will be at BCV for our first stay in September. I thought I would confirm info and ask some questions of the experts
> 
> 1. Coffee in the room - the coffeemaker is at least an 8C with a basket filter so I can bring my own filters and bag of coffee?
> 
> 2. There really aren't any great views to request, correct?  We really hate being on the first floor and love a 'water' view so I am planning on calling Member Services and requesting upper floor/pool view.
> 
> 3. We are not full breakfast every morning type people but would love to have a good table service breakfast at least once.  We are also an adult couple with no children (this time) and don't want a character meal. Is Cape May character-only buffet? Is there any other restaurant on property that serves a full breakfast? (we loved staying at the Poly and eating at Kona Cafe). If none on property, where is the nearest breakfast? Trattoria al Forno? Also - is there anywhere to grab a muffin or pastry before heading to the parks?
> 
> 4. I've heard conflicting info on the Water Parks and beach towels. I can't remember if we've paid to rent them or not. Should we nab towels from the pool and take with us?
> 
> 5. Walking to HS. Not an issue - we love walking. Is it really a shortcut to go through the BWV pool area? And can someone point me to a map or thread or give specific directions to do this? I saw a thread on this once and can't find it. Something about hanging a left at the bike stand .  . .
> 
> 6. Any other advice/tips/tricks? We are so excited to be at our newest home in September!



1.  Yes you can bring filters and coffee.

2. I really like upper floor pool view rooms at BCV, really dislike first floor rooms at BCV.

3. Cape May is a character breakfast. We haven’t had a chance to fit it in, but the regular TS breakfast at Ale and Compass at the Yacht Club looks really good and would likely work well for you. If you just want to grab and go the BC Marketplace has QS items or if walking to HS you can stop at the BW Bakery.

4. Water Parks have free towels for resort guests.

5. I do think the shortcut saved us some time. I don’t have a map but it was easy to find and figure out.


----------



## GrumpyInPhilly

gillep said:


> 1.  Yes you can bring filters and coffee.
> 
> 2. I really like upper floor pool view rooms at BCV, really dislike first floor rooms at BCV.
> 
> 3. Cape May is a character breakfast. We haven’t had a chance to fit it in, but the regular *TS breakfast at Ale and Compass at the Yacht Club looks really good* and would likely work well for you. If you just want to grab and go the BC Marketplace has QS items or if walking to HS you can stop at the BW Bakery.
> 
> 4. Water Parks have free towels for resort guests.
> 
> 5. I do think the shortcut saved us some time. I don’t have a map but it was easy to find and figure out.



The Salted Caramel-Apple French Toast is excellent.


----------



## Dreamer24

Has anyone ever requested an air mattress?  If so, did you receive one?


----------



## suemom2kay

Is there a kitchenette AND a full size kitchen in a dedicated 2 bedroom or is that just in a lockoff?


----------



## suemom2kay

Kaufeegurl said:


> 5. Walking to HS. Not an issue - we love walking. Is it really a shortcut to go through the BWV pool area? And can someone point me to a map or thread or give specific directions to do this?


https://www.disboards.com/threads/m...here.3545729/#lg=_xfUid-66-1565206692&slide=0
Click on Going Place to Place (Post #7) thanks to Robo!


----------



## crvetter

suemom2kay said:


> Is there a kitchenette AND a full size kitchen in a dedicated 2 bedroom or is that just in a lockoff?


Only a lockoff. Since the lockoff is a studio and 1 bedroom you get both. The dedicated is just a formal bedroom (2 queen beds) where what would have been the studio in the lockoff. The other big difference is the dedicated only has 1 exit to the hall.


----------



## suemom2kay

crvetter said:


> Only a lockoff. Since the lockoff is a studio and 1 bedroom you get both. The dedicated is just a formal bedroom (2 queen beds) where what would have been the studio in the lockoff. The other big difference is the dedicated only has 1 exit to the hall.


This is exactly what I need to know.  Thank you!


----------



## dfisher9

I'm staying at BCV for my first DVC stay (11 days to go!).  Quick question on the walk to HS; I looked at Robo's map but couldn't tell.  Is it quicker to turn right and walk past Yacht Club toward Swan and Dolphin or go left past Epcot and then past/thru Boardwalk?


----------



## suemom2kay

dfisher9 said:


> I'm staying at BCV for my first DVC stay (11 days to go!).  Quick question on the walk to HS; I looked at Robo's map but couldn't tell.  Is it quicker to turn right and walk past Yacht Club toward Swan and Dolphin or go left past Epcot and then past/thru Boardwalk?


Past Epcot and through Boardwalk.


----------



## Brewerfan101

Can someone tell me which Dedicated 2 Bedroom units have Large Balconies?  I'd prefer to be overlooking the Pool area.  Thank you


----------



## Hopefully

No BCV Villas have the small, standing room only balconies.


----------



## Brewerfan101

Hopefully said:


> No BCV Villas have the small, standing room only balconies.


That doesn't seem to be accurate from other Postings; some have noted Balconies that run the entire width of the room from one Bedroom to the Other, while others have noted they only had 2 chairs and a small table.  I'm asking which might run the full width?  Are those specific to a Room # ?


----------



## Hopefully

Brewerfan101 said:


> That doesn't seem to be accurate from other Postings; some have noted Balconies that run the entire width of the room from one Bedroom to the Other, while others have noted they only had 2 chairs and a small table.  I'm asking which might run the full width?  Are those specific to a Room # ?


It is accurate. 
50% of rooms at BC Resort one “ Juliette Standing Room only small balconies “.  None of the BCV BALCONIES are these. They all have at least tables and chairs, as I stated. 
Yes some are bigger than others. I don’t believe Room numbers are published.


----------



## SL6827

I had a studio at the BCVs that had the longest running balcony.  I just just requested to be on the 4th floor because that is where the laundry is, and I got it.


----------



## Hopefully

Brewerfan101 said:


> That doesn't seem to be accurate from other Postings; some have noted Balconies that run the entire width of the room from one Bedroom to the Other, while others have noted they only had 2 chairs and a small table.  I'm asking which might run the full width?  Are those specific to a Room # ?


It is accurate. 
50% of rooms at BC Resort one “ Juliette Standing Room only small balconies “.  None of the BCV BALCONIES are these. They all have at least tables and chairs, as I stated. 
Yes some are bigger than others. I don’t believe Room numbers are published.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Brewerfan101 said:


> That doesn't seem to be accurate from other Postings; some have noted Balconies that run the entire width of the room from one Bedroom to the Other, while others have noted they only had 2 chairs and a small table.  I'm asking which might run the full width?  Are those specific to a Room # ?



As you’ve read there can be quite a difference in balconies at BCV.  I’ve never seen a list in one place though.


----------



## heidijanesmith

We love the 1bd rooms at BWV!

This year we are trying the BCV. I am excited to try this location. I think we are in the minority, but we love 1st floor rooms with a patio. I usually request 1st floor room with an unobscured view. 

Would you all suggest a 1st floor room, unobstructed view facing the pool?


----------



## ScubaCat

heidijanesmith said:


> We love the 1bd rooms at BWV!
> 
> This year we are trying the BCV. I am excited to try this location. I think we are in the minority, but we love 1st floor rooms with a patio. I usually request 1st floor room with an unobscured view.
> 
> Would you all suggest a 1st floor room, unobstructed view facing the pool?



You could, although I've had mixed success with BCV room requests. It's just the quiet pool view, too, but a pool view is a pool view.


----------



## chicagoshannon

We just got our waitlist for September!  We will be in a studio.  For the quickest exit to Epcot what should we request?


----------



## bobbiwoz

Oh, our July 4 BCV reservation will be cancelled!  So far, we will be missing  May and now July at BCV !  We have other reservations in September...let’s hope we can get there then!  We are from NJ, and FL has to rescind their quarantining rules for us, too!


----------



## ScubaCat

chicagoshannon said:


> We just got our waitlist for September!  We will be in a studio.  For the quickest exit to Epcot what should we request?



The difference is just the inside hallway, so you're talking .01% of the total steps.  I wouldn't worry about it too much, although you could request "close to main elevator".  Only issue there is if your master bedroom backs up to the elevator shafts, you'll hear whoosh-CLICK-whoosh-CLICK-Ding-CLICK-whoosh-CLICK pretty steadily until at least midnight. (Don't ask me how I know  )



bobbiwoz said:


> Oh, our July 4 BCV reservation will be cancelled!  So far, we will be missing  May and now July at BCV !  We have other reservations in September...let’s hope we can get there then!  We are from NJ, and FL has to rescind their quarantining rules for us, too!



We'll be there in September per our annual tradition.  Looks like we lucked out there.  You could still go on the 4th, albeit sans-Disney parks, if they get it open in time!


----------



## chicagoshannon

ScubaCat said:


> The difference is just the inside hallway, so you're talking .01% of the total steps.  I wouldn't worry about it too much, although you could request "close to main elevator".  Only issue there is if your master bedroom backs up to the elevator shafts, you'll hear whoosh-CLICK-whoosh-CLICK-Ding-CLICK-whoosh-CLICK pretty steadily until at least midnight. (Don't ask me how I know  )
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be there in September per our annual tradition.  Looks like we lucked out there.  You could still go on the 4th, albeit sans-Disney parks, if they get it open in time!


thanks.  I guess I'll go with woods or pool view then.  I'd ask about fireworks view but those might not be happening yet by September.


----------



## ScubaCat

chicagoshannon said:


> thanks.  I guess I'll go with woods or pool view then.  I'd ask about fireworks view but those might not be happening yet by September.



There are no real "views" at BCV, although you can certainly request a view of the quiet pool.  If you're lucky, you won't get a view of the road.  The good news is you can walk out of your room and be at SAB in 2 minutes or Epcot in about 4.


----------



## FlyingSix

Going to BCV July 1-6... Just to enjoy pool.  What should I expect?


----------



## ScubaCat

FlyingSix said:


> Going to BCV July 1-6... Just to enjoy pool.  What should I expect?


Expect us to be waiting to hear from you!


----------



## tundra1

We are going in November.  I hope I can get my Cape May Cafe' ADR at the 60 day mark!


----------



## LSchrow

FlyingSix said:


> Going to BCV July 1-6... Just to enjoy pool.  What should I expect?


hopefully, you weren't looking forward to Stormalong Bay - it won't be part of the June 22 openings, but the leisure pool will be:
https://dvcfan.com/2020/06/06/what-we-know-dvc-resort-reopening-dining-and-amenities-information/


----------



## disland7

Did Disney say somewhere what "initial reopening" timeframe is? (probably not but I was just wondering if someone had read or heard something)


----------



## Sandisw

disland7 said:


> Did Disney say somewhere what "initial reopening" timeframe is? (probably not but I was just wondering if someone had read or heard something)


 
No, they have not announced. But the language of the announcement makes it seem like it isn’t necessarily opening as soon as YC and BC will...which also has not been announced.

Here is what it says.


----------



## Simba's Mom

So it looks like we BCV lovers will be the only DVC guests during that time left without access to a pool with a slide.  Unless Poly, GF, and Contemporary follow SAB's plan.


----------



## zakdavid

They just posted that BCV folks can use the boardwalk pool. Link and screenshot below

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/#drawer-card-beachClub


----------



## Mamiamjo

zakdavid said:


> They just posted that BCV folks can use the boardwalk pool. Link and screenshot below
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/#drawer-card-beachClub


I guess going all the way to BWV for a swim is better than nothing but not sure I want to go through all that hassle


----------



## Sandisw

Mamiamjo said:


> I guess going all the way to BWV for a swim is better than nothing but not sure I want to go through all that hassle



The BCV villas pool will be open...just not SAB


----------



## Mamiamjo

Sandisw said:


> The BCV villas pool will be open...just not SAB


Yes, I know the quiet pool will be open, that's why I said I probably wouldn't go through all the hassle to go to BWV


----------



## zakdavid

I have three nights at BCV. I’ll probably do the walk one of the days but I don’t want to walk wet with towels every day just to get back. But I like the clown over the quiet pool. Never stayed at BCV or else I’d move it


----------



## bobbiwoz

I live in Cape May, so every time I go to BCV, I go by this picture that hangs there!


----------



## ypv

Sandisw said:


> No, they have not announced. But the language of the announcement makes it seem like it isn’t necessarily opening as soon as YC and BC will...which also has not been announced.
> 
> Here is what it says.
> 
> View attachment 499588


Thanks for this. I'm assuming it's unlikely SAB would be open in mid-July based on this language. We are contemplating booking a few days, but if SAB is closed we might opt for a different location. 

Is there confirmation on pools at the Poly?


----------



## Sandisw

ypv said:


> Thanks for this. I'm assuming it's unlikely SAB would be open in mid-July based on this language. We are contemplating booking a few days, but if SAB is closed we might opt for a different location.
> 
> Is there confirmation on pools at the Poly?



They mention feature pools will have limited hours, so it should be open.


----------



## ScubaCat

My guess is it'll be open when the main hotel opens. It'd be prohibitively expensive to run just for a few occupied DVC rooms, but they couldn't very well sell the regular rooms without offering the primary resort amenity.


----------



## MommaBerd

ScubaCat said:


> My guess is it'll be open when the main hotel opens. It'd be prohibitively expensive to run just for a few occupied DVC rooms, but they couldn't very well sell the regular rooms without offering the primary resort amenity.



I am crossing my fingers for this to happen. We have a stay for a few days the first week of August. We were already torn between staying here (home resort) or AKL. I am trying to be patient...


----------



## bobbiwoz

Made our May reservations for, hopefully, Epcot's Flower show!


----------



## jvalic33

We have an upcoming stay in October. With masks and everything else, we were planning to avoid parks somewhat and really enjoy the pool and resort. I truly hope this won't last until the Fall.  Anyone hear word of when the main resort might open?


----------



## LilyJC

I’m 99% leaning to canceling my week before Christmas, but I just can’t commit to letting it go yet.  One of my favorite things about BCV is how easy it is for us to hit 2-3 parks each day. Not so sure it’ll be worth it for us with no park hopping since we fly over from So Cal.


----------



## ScubaCat

LilyJC said:


> I’m 99% leaning to canceling my week before Christmas, but I just can’t commit to letting it go yet.  One of my favorite things about BCV is how easy it is for us to hit 2-3 parks each day. Not so sure it’ll be worth it for us with no park hopping since we fly over from So Cal.



I'd just rework your days and do one park a day.  Everything is a little different now; I wouldn't let that be the determining factor.  Besides, you'd miss out on the Land boat ride with Christmas lights!



jvalic33 said:


> We have an upcoming stay in October. With masks and everything else, we were planning to avoid parks somewhat and really enjoy the pool and resort. I truly hope this won't last until the Fall.  Anyone hear word of when the main resort might open?



While there's not been an announcement, I'd be shocked if Boardwalk and Yacht/Beach weren't among the first to open up along with (or following) the MK resorts.  Surely they'd want the deluxe open first, especially if capacity is limited, and resorts adjacent to parks seem to be the most obvious to start with assuming reduced transportation capacity.  There's no better way to social distance to/from a park than to walk or have your own gondola. (Same reason the GF walkway will almost certainly be open by 7/11.)


----------



## Drewferin

I know that Disney has announced a June 22nd opening for Beach Club and that the NBA will be occupying the Yacht club. The SoTB pool area will not be open and Beach Club guests can use the Boardwalk pool. Is this something legally allowable? Beach club dues pay for around half the SoTB pool maintenance and staffing. The NBA can't just have full access to pool that is paid for by people whom can't use it?!?! I'm not a lawyer but I wouldn't be surprised to see law suits filed by Beach Club DVC members. Thoughts?


----------



## Sandisw

Drewferin said:


> I know that Disney has announced a June 22nd opening for Beach Club and that the NBA will be occupying the Yacht club. The SoTB pool area will not be open and Beach Club guests can use the Boardwalk pool. Is this something legally allowable? Beach club dues pay for around half the SoTB pool maintenance and staffing. The NBA can't just have full access to pool that is paid for by people whom can't use it?!?! I'm not a lawyer but I wouldn't be surprised to see law suits filed by Beach Club DVC members. Thoughts?



Yes, the DVC contract does not include SAB.  Owners pay a prorated share to Disney based on occupancy as it is part of their hotel To have access to use it.

The bulk of the costs to fund SAB are paid by Disney from stays at YC and BC. As long as those resorts are closed, Disney can keep its pool closed,

Now, what they can not do is bill DVC owners for the costs of the pool if they open it to other guests and do not include DVC.

However, they are allowing BCV guests to go to BWV, so we have no idea if they have to pay any fractional share of that.

So, legally, they do not have to allow BCV guests to use it as long as it’s closed...and I don’t think there is anything legally that can prevent Disney from closing it for a private event.


----------



## LilyJC

ScubaCat said:


> Besides, you'd miss out on the Land boat ride with Christmas lights!



Oooooh, this does sound amazing! That is one of our kids’ favorite rides.  I’m wondering if we were just oblivious during our last NYE trip, or if they had already taken it down.  I feel like we’d remember that!


----------



## ScubaCat

LilyJC said:


> Oooooh, this does sound amazing! That is one of our kids’ favorite rides.  I’m wondering if we were just oblivious during our last NYE trip, or if they had already taken it down.  I feel like we’d remember that!


Last year was the first (and hopefully not last) time they did it. Check out some YouTube videos if you want to see what it was like.


----------



## LilyJC

ScubaCat said:


> Last year was the first (and hopefully not last) time they did it. Check out some YouTube videos if you want to see what it was like.



Oh, good to know! Thank you!


----------



## franandaj

LilyJC said:


> One of my favorite things about BCV is how easy it is for us to hit 2-3 parks each day.



Not sure how long the policy will be in place, but no park hopping when the place reopens.


----------



## Sandisw

It has been reported that YC/BC is not opening until end of August...so, it may be a long while until SAB opens up....


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Quick question. We were moved to BCV 1 bedroom from BWI. Do they have cots available at BCV? 
We really had hoped to have 2 1/2 beds to use between the 5 of us.
TIA


----------



## ScubaCat

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Quick question. We were moved to BCV 1 bedroom from BWI. Do they have cots available at BCV?
> We really had hoped to have 2 1/2 beds to use between the 5 of us.
> TIA


Nope.  You can always ask, but I wouldn't bank on it.

_1 king-size bed, 1 queen-size sleeper sofa
*5th guest can be accommodated, but please note that no additional bedding, linens or towels will be provided.* _

https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/destinations/list/florida/beach-club-villas/points-rooms/


----------



## tundra1

I thought the description of our studio villa stated that there is a twin size Murphy bed under the TV.  I know we booked a room to accommodate 2 adults and 3 children.


----------



## ScubaCat

tundra1 said:


> I thought the description of our studio villa stated that there is a twin size Murphy bed under the TV.  I know we booked a room to accommodate 2 adults and 3 children.


Correct, a *studio* unit has the queen bed, full size sleeper sofa, and the small Murphy bed. A *1-bedroom* unit has the king bed and queen sleeper sofa.


----------



## Sandisw

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Quick question. We were moved to BCV 1 bedroom from BWI. Do they have cots available at BCV?
> We really had hoped to have 2 1/2 beds to use between the 5 of us.
> TIA



They do not usually put cash guests in the 1bedrooms that sleep 4 with 5 guests.

I would call back and speak to guest services to see if they will change you since there are not sleeping surfaces for 5.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Hi all,
I am a hopefully a new BCV owner--waiting on ROFR. 

I saw this video yesterday showing some of the Boardwalk/Beach Club area.  The first 11 minutes is just the empty boardwalk, but when you get to minute 11 hold on tight.....it is one of the most incredible sunsets ever at Disney!   (I think it is due to that "dust storm" from the Sahara.)

To the mods, forgive me if this link isn't allowed--not sure on all those posting rules.


----------



## Sandisw

If you post a link and it shows up, good to go! If it comes out with *****; then it is not and should not be shared!


----------



## tundra1

ScubaCat said:


> Correct, a *studio* unit has the queen bed, full size sleeper sofa, and the small Murphy bed. A *1-bedroom* unit has the king bed and queen sleeper sofa.


Oh.... that doesn't make sense, but glad I got the right room!


----------



## MickeyT

Anyone currently at BCV's? Just wondering about the atmosphere


----------



## morrismhs

It is going to be our first time staying DVC- usually stay in a regular room.  To check in, is there a separate lobby for DVC?  Or do you use the Beach Club lobby?


----------



## ScubaCat

morrismhs said:


> It is going to be our first time staying DVC- usually stay in a regular room.  To check in, is there a separate lobby for DVC?  Or do you use the Beach Club lobby?


Beach club lobby but I *strongly* suggest mobile check-in; save yourself the time and hassle. They'll still help you with questions, baggage, etc.


----------



## ScubaCat

MickeyT said:


> Anyone currently at BCV's? Just wondering about the atmosphere


With stormalong bay and epcot/DHS closed, plus the NBA fence, it's one of the less appealing resorts at the moment.  I haven't heard from many who are staying there. I'm sure there are a few folks but nobody's posted anything online that I've seen.

I'd personally prefer boardwalk (!) at the moment since at least the main pool is open.  That's certainly something I never imagined myself saying! 

(dedicating that last part to @pangyal )


----------



## morrismhs

ScubaCat said:


> Beach club lobby but I *strongly* suggest mobile check-in; save yourself the time and hassle. They'll still help you with questions, baggage, etc.




Thank you so much!  I kind of felt that was the answer- have done my online check in already.  We are staying in a two bedroom- I requested a full balcony


----------



## jvalic33

Does the NBA have access to Stormalong Bay or is it closed right now for everyone?  I'm really counting on it opening when the full resort opens and while there is not much I would complain about, I would really be angry if their access precluded us from using it.


----------



## ScubaCat

jvalic33 said:


> Does the NBA have access to Stormalong Bay or is it closed right now for everyone?  I'm really counting on it opening when the full resort opens and while there is not much I would complain about, I would really be angry if their access precluded us from using it.


That's the $64,000 question isn't it? We're booked for September 9th and I'd love to know by the 31 day mark if I should move it elsewhere.


----------



## Mamiamjo

Is anyone at BCV now? Would like to know how crowded the leisure pools are.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

morrismhs said:


> Thank you so much!  I kind of felt that was the answer- have done my online check in already.  We are staying in a two bedroom- I requested a full balcony



BCV has full balconies or patios for all their rooms unlike BC so if you have another choice for a request you could drop the full balcony one and request something else.   It's a definite mix and some have balconies that go the entire villa length while others have smaller ones that are out each slider but all have chairs on them.


----------



## MickeyT

Mamiamjo said:


> Is anyone at BCV now? Would like to know how crowded the leisure pools are.


Ditto....We're checking in Saturday.


----------



## CastAStone

Howdy y’all! I had a couple questions as we wait for the perfect BCV contract to pop up.

I’m a big rapidfill mug person and I found at Kidani last year it was a waste because the walk was so far from my room. How long is the walk from BCV to the Marketplace?
Is there a map of the resort somewhere that is more like a dollhouse view rather than some lettered labels on a roof? Like the room maps on the BCV post on page 1 of the YC/BC thread on the resorts board, but for the common areas?
I see that BCV is scheduled for a refresh next year. Has Disney given any information on what this might include?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Mamiamjo

I can answer the first question. It’s about 90 seconds from the entrance of the BCV building to the Marketplace, or less depending on walking speed. Of course depending on where your room is it could be a few minutes longer from your room.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

CastAStone said:


> I see that BCV is scheduled for a refresh next year. Has Disney given any information on what this might include?
> Thank you in advance!



It is?  It's no more than a soft goods refurb as it just had a full refurb 3-4 years ago.  I'm surprised it's on the refurb list though.  I thought it was 7 years in between or something like that.


----------



## CastAStone

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It is?  It's no more than a soft goods refurb as it just had a full refurb 3-4 years ago.  I'm surprised it's on the refurb list though.  I thought it was 7 years in between or something like that.


https://dvcfan.com/2019/12/12/2019-dvc-condo-association-meeting-recap/My mistake, it says 2022.

Mostly I’m curious as to the odds we see an SSR-Riviera style pull down couch bed. If it’s just soft goods probably not particularly good, huh?


----------



## Sandisw

Mamiamjo said:


> I can answer the first question. It’s about 90 seconds from the entrance of the BCV building to the Marketplace, or less depending on walking speed. Of course depending on where your room is it could be a few minutes longer from your room.



Last year, we were the last room at the end of the hall and it was about a 5 to 7 minute walk to the food court to get coffee.  So, anyone who is closer to the elevator would be less than that for sure!


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

CastAStone said:


> Howdy y’all! I had a couple questions as we wait for the perfect BCV contract to pop up.



Wishing you  pixie dust for a good contract!
We just purchased our first BCV points and are super excited. 

Hope you find exactly what you are looking for!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

CastAStone said:


> https://dvcfan.com/2019/12/12/2019-dvc-condo-association-meeting-recap/My mistake, it says 2022.
> 
> Mostly I’m curious as to the odds we see an SSR-Riviera style pull down couch bed. If it’s just soft goods probably not particularly good, huh?



Unlikely I'm afraid although they have been known to change some smaller pieces of furniture during the soft goods refurbs.

The thing about that schedule that I don't understand is that BWV was refurbed before BCV yet BCV is scheduled for a minor refresh and nothing for BWV.  Sometimes I think DVC doesn't know what they did when.


----------



## daisyduck123

We learned yesterday that Disney waived ROFR on our BCV contract - Yay!   We are very excited!  Members since 2006 (SSR) but BCV is our favorite resort.  We've never had trouble booking a room/rooms at 7 months but with the current times, we decided it is time to "Buy where we want to stay".    Thank you for letting me yell in excitement! I know you all will get it.


----------



## Twende

CastAStone said:


> https://dvcfan.com/2019/12/12/2019-dvc-condo-association-meeting-recap/My mistake, it says 2022.
> 
> Mostly I’m curious as to the odds we see an SSR-Riviera style pull down couch bed. If it’s just soft goods probably not particularly good, huh?



I would love to see them put in the tubs that they used at GFV.  We have not stayed in our home resort since they removed the jetted tubs!


----------



## ScubaCat

Twende said:


> I would love to see them put in the tubs that they used at GFV.  We have not stayed in our home resort since they removed the jetted tubs!


I agree, but it's wishful thinking unfortunately!


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

Anyone heard when the Beach Club pool will open.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Shelly F - Ohio said:


> Anyone heard when the Beach Club pool will open.


Nothing offcial but the thought is when Beach and Yacht open for guest (end of August I think)


----------



## gisele2

We were at the Beach Club in 2008, and I remebered Art The Greeter . Did not know at that time that it was is job, and he made us feel special. Here is the video done before he retired.


----------



## Llama mama

Booked June 2021!


----------



## Hopfather28

Greetings owners. I'm staying at BCV this summer in a 1bdrm and was wondering about air mattress sizes. I own at Poly and haven't stayed elsewhere yet. While I know a twin fits and is more practical for space, DW and I are thinking about more than just Disney and a full would be good for some other purposes. I'm wondering if a full would even fit in a 1bdrm. If not, the twin is fine but would like to not have to buy a twin for Disney and a full for those other things. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## i<3riviera

͏


----------



## kimmar067




----------



## kimmar067




----------



## kimmar067




----------



## kimmar067

...the view from our rooms:


----------



## kimmar067




----------



## kimmar067




----------



## kimmar067




----------



## franandaj

Nice pics @kimmar067!  Thanks!


----------



## kimmar067

franandaj said:


> Nice pics @kimmar067!  Thanks!


...hey, THANKS Allison!


----------



## famgel

Hi it’s been a very long time visiting WDW, but we have a upcoming BC dedicated 2 br visit 2/6! Haven’t been able to get thru to dvc for days any other way to request room location requests? On MDE app it gives u one option “elevator”! We would like a pool view, upper floor & maybe situated in the middle of 3rd fl. Also noticed on BC map there aren’t many “2 queens” in 2nd br! So I just feel so stupid for not requesting when making ressie! Now I just keep getting a busy signal on dvc! Ty for your help!


----------



## GrumpyInPhilly

famgel said:


> Hi it’s been a very long time visiting WDW, but we have a upcoming BC dedicated 2 br visit 2/6! Haven’t been able to get thru to dvc for days any other way to request room location requests? On MDE app it gives u one option “elevator”! We would like a pool view, upper floor & maybe situated in the middle of 3rd fl. Also noticed on BC map there aren’t many “2 queens” in 2nd br! So I just feel so stupid for not requesting when making ressie! Now I just keep getting a busy signal on dvc! Ty for your help!



All the dedicated 2br @ BCV have 2 queen beds in the 2nd bedroom.  Prior to the last renovation some of them had 1 queen and a sofa bed in the 2nd bedroom.  Also, I would keep the number of room requests to 1 or 2 or at least prioritize them so the room assigner can get you something close to what you want.  Its unlikely for them to find you a room matching more than 2 requests.  I always send my room requests via the member contact form.


----------



## famgel

GrumpyInPhilly said:


> All the dedicated 2br @ BCV have 2 queen beds in the 2nd bedroom.  Prior to the last renovation some of them had 1 queen and a sofa bed in the 2nd bedroom.  Also, I would keep the number of room requests to 1 or 2 or at least prioritize them so the room assigner can get you something close to what you want.  Its unlikely for them to find you a room matching more than 2 requests.  I always send my room requests via the member contact form.


Ok ty!


----------



## 2binak

Are there restrooms or changing rooms near Stormalong Bay that we could use to change into our suits if our room isn’t available when we arrive at BCV?


----------



## Tess

2binak said:


> Are there restrooms or changing rooms near Stormalong Bay that we could use to change into our suits if our room isn’t available when we arrive at BCV?



Earlier this month it was reported that the locker rooms were closed due to Covid.  There are restrooms at HH or, obviously, the lobby restrooms at BC and BCV.


----------



## 2binak

Tess said:


> Earlier this month it was reported that the locker rooms were closed due to Covid.  There are restrooms at HH or, obviously, the lobby restrooms at BC and BCV.



Thank you!


----------



## gisele2

I hope to close soon and join the BCV family!!!!


----------



## gisele2

kimmar067 said:


>


Thank you for the beautiful Pictures .


----------



## kimmar067

gisele2 said:


> I hope to close soon and join the BCV family!!!!


BLT! my DS booked the 3BR villa there for September!


----------



## gisele2

It is finaly done, I am a BCV member !!! It only took 3 months after passing ROFR... Soooooo happy.


----------



## DVCSunDevil

gisele2 said:


> It is finaly done, I am a BCV member !!! It only took 3 months after passing ROFR... Soooooo happy.


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## DduzDis

There was an announcement out of the blue (unless I missed something) about the SAB slide going down for refurb soon. Anyone have any other info on when it may reopen?  We are booked there next month and knew nothing about it.  We don't arrive until 3/20 so hopefully it's short refurb.


----------



## Vdh730

DduzDis said:


> There was an announcement out of the blue (unless I missed something) about the SAB slide going down for refurb soon. Anyone have any other info on when it may reopen?  We are booked there next month and knew nothing about it.  We don't arrive until 3/20 so hopefully it's short refurb.



I just came here to ask the same question. My H just said he saw that it was going down for refurb and we don't arrive till July but still, it would be our first time and I don't want to miss out on all SAB has to offer!!!


----------



## Philsfan77

Vdh730 said:


> I just came here to ask the same question. My H just said he saw that it was going down for refurb and we don't arrive till July but still, it would be our first time and I don't want to miss out on all SAB has to offer!!!



On the facebook group, i've seen a few people say they called BCV directly and were told the slide only would be closing down February 16th, and be shut down for about a week. I haven't officially read that anywhere, but I hope that is legit information.


----------



## ElizabethG

Philsfan77 said:


> On the facebook group, i've seen a few people say they called BCV directly and were told the pool would be closing down February 16th, and be shut down for about a week. I haven't officially read that anywhere, but I hope that is legit information.


Oh, I hope that's true. I just saw it was closing and came to this thread to see if there was any info!


----------



## Philsfan77

ElizabethG said:


> Oh, I hope that's true. I just saw it was closing and came to this thread to see if there was any info!


I edited my post - meant to say the slide (not the pool). Hopefully doesn’t/didn’t confuse anyone


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

Forgive my lack of knowledge here. I've heard you have to leave the gated area in order to get on the slide. It's what ultimately had us decide to delay a trip to this resort until our kids are a bit older as I don't want to have to worry about that. The refurb announcements says "Before long, the Stormalong Bay waterslide will be back with its treasured 230-foot-long plunge that begins on the mast of a pirate shipwreck."

Has it always started there or are they redesigning it?


----------



## gisele2

Memorymakerfor4 said:


> Forgive my lack of knowledge here. I've heard you have to leave the gated area in order to get on the slide. It's what ultimately had us decide to delay a trip to this resort until our kids are a bit older as I don't want to have to worry about that. The refurb announcements says "Before long, the Stormalong Bay waterslide will be back with its treasured 230-foot-long plunge that begins on the mast of a pirate shipwreck."
> 
> Has it always started there or are they redesigning it?


Always been there.


----------



## gisele2

So Infinaly have my membership number for the BCV , waiting for the points to load now....


----------



## DduzDis

gisele2 said:


> So Infinaly have my membership number for the BCV , waiting for the points to load now....



Exciting times!  We own across the lake at Boardwalk so we're neighbors.  We have a trip to BCV next month we are very excited about.  Congratulations!


----------



## gisele2

I love the Boardwalk!  We did 3 vacations there.


----------



## lisareniff

Memorymakerfor4 said:


> Forgive my lack of knowledge here. I've heard you have to leave the gated area in order to get on the slide. It's what ultimately had us decide to delay a trip to this resort until our kids are a bit older as I don't want to have to worry about that. The refurb announcements says "Before long, the Stormalong Bay waterslide will be back with its treasured 230-foot-long plunge that begins on the mast of a pirate shipwreck."
> 
> Has it always started there or are they redesigning it?



I hear your concern.  I remember the pain of having 2 young children that were 6 years apart and having to go back and forth with the young one in tow.  That pool needs a 1-to-1 ratio of adults to children!  It is a great pool though.

(The slide has always started at the "pirate shipwreck")


----------



## ScubaCat

gisele2 said:


> So Infinaly have my membership number for the BCV , waiting for the points to load now....



Not impatiently at all, I'm sure.


----------



## gisele2

ScubaCat said:


> Not impatiently at all, I'm sure.


Actually got them today !!!! I sent an email yesterday to MS and everything was done in less than 24 hours .


----------



## ScubaCat

gisele2 said:


> Actually got them today !!!! I sent an email yesterday to MS and everything was done in less than 24 hours .


Congrats!  Seeya poolside soon...


----------



## gisele2

ScubaCat said:


> Congrats!  Seeya poolside soon...


Hope so!


----------



## justadreamaway77

Have they closed down the slide yet?


----------



## gillep

justadreamaway77 said:


> Have they closed down the slide yet?


According to the main Yacht and Beach Club thread on the main resorts board, yes, the slide closed this week.


----------



## MamaJessie

We just became members at Riviera last month, and booked our first trip as DVC members at Beach Club Villas in April   This has been on my bucket list for awhile, I am so excited!  

I keep hoping a reservation at Beaches and Cream opens up - do they offer a wait list if not?


----------



## Spinster Travel

MamaJessie said:


> We just became members at Riviera last month, and booked our first trip as DVC members at Beach Club Villas in April   This has been on my bucket list for awhile, I am so excited!
> 
> I keep hoping a reservation at Beaches and Cream opens up - do they offer a wait list if not?


I'm staying at BCV in April and have a B&C reservation that we MIGHT cancel...for the 12th at 9:15.  Will you be there that night?


----------



## ScubaCat

MamaJessie said:


> We just became members at Riviera last month, and booked our first trip as DVC members at Beach Club Villas in April   This has been on my bucket list for awhile, I am so excited!
> 
> I keep hoping a reservation at Beaches and Cream opens up - do they offer a wait list if not?


They typically will add you if it's not too late in the day and if you can wait a couple of hours. We often get on the list around noon and get in by 1:30-2:00pm. We're hanging out at the pool anyway so we time it strategically when we actually want to go in. Also, they usually can accommodate you if you show up right when they open, too. (don't tell too many people though! )


----------



## MamaJessie

Spinster Travel said:


> I'm staying at BCV in April and have a B&C reservation that we MIGHT cancel...for the 12th at 9:15.  Will you be there that night?


My 5 yo will never hang that late but thanks so much for thinking of us!



ScubaCat said:


> They typically will add you if it's not too late in the day and if you can wait a couple of hours. We often get on the list around noon and get in by 1:30-2:00pm. We're hanging out at the pool anyway so we time it strategically when we actually want to go in. Also, they usually can accommodate you if you show up right when they open, too. (don't tell too many people though! )


Thanks for that - super helpful and I won't spend as much time stalking now.


----------



## SwanVT2

Are there still just sofa beds in studios? Thanks!


----------



## ScubaCat

SwanVT2 said:


> Are there still just sofa beds in studios? Thanks!


1 queen, 1 sofa bed, and the small pull down bed under the TV.


----------



## SwanVT2

ScubaCat said:


> 1 queen, 1 sofa bed, and the small pull down bed under the TV.


Is the pull down bed new? Have the studios gone through refurbishment in the last 4 years? Thanks!


----------



## SwanVT2

O


ScubaCat said:


> 1 queen, 1 sofa bed, and the small pull down bed under the TV.


I see they are refurbished. Just looked online. Nice. My dd didn't like the sofa bed last time so maybe she'd like the Murphy bed but she will be 9 and is kind of tall...so might need to go with SSR or OKW for a better bed for her.


----------



## lalariner

Checking into BCV for the time next Saturday. Anyone stay recently have experience with what time MK and AK buses are arriving? Thank you!


----------



## MamaJessie

Weird question - do they have real bowls/ mugs in the kitchenette during covid or is it all paper? Planned on making some microwaved scrambled eggs while there.


----------



## PCFriar80

MamaJessie said:


> Weird question - do they have real bowls/ mugs in the kitchenette during covid or is it all paper? Planned on making some microwaved scrambled eggs while there.


We were in a 1BR in January and it was real bowls/plates/mugs/glasses.......  We were in a studio in December and it was paper products.  I was able to microwave scrambled eggs in the paper bowl....45 seconds on high!


----------



## sssteele

MinnieFan4ever said:


> A very happy BCV owner here.  We have been owners since Feb 2002.  Our most recent stay was March 8-12.  It was wonderful of course.  We took my brother and SIL and they couldn't believe how great it was and how close it was to Epcot.  The new flat screens are wonderful, just wish Disney would offer a few more channels.


We have owned since fall of '02. So many fond memories, especially with grandchildren who are no longer children. Next trip is October (studio for wife and I - 7 days)


----------



## MamaJessie

PCFriar80 said:


> We were in a 1BR in January and it was real bowls/plates/mugs/glasses.......  We were in a studio in December and it was paper products.  I was able to microwave scrambled eggs in the paper bowl....45 seconds on high!


Thanks!!


----------



## wideeyedwonder

So excited, just booked a BCV studio for our June 2021 Disney World vacation.  We had scheduled a WDW + cruise vacation, but the cruise was canceled recently, and we decided to extend our WDW stay "to make up for it".  This will be our first stay at the BC since 2008 (!), and our very first time at the DVC BCVs.  (We own at the Grand Californian, and used our points for Wilderness Lodge CCC at the "head" of our trip ).


----------



## DduzDis

Does anyone know the status of the SAB slide refurb? Do we know if it has reopened?


----------



## PCFriar80

DduzDis said:


> Does anyone know the status of the SAB slide refurb? Do we know if it has reopened?


It reopened the last week of February.  The scheduled 10 day refurb only took 2 days.


----------



## DduzDis

PCFriar80 said:


> It reopened the last week of February.  The scheduled 10 day refurb only took 2 days.



That's great!  I had not read that.  Thanks for the reply.


----------



## justadreamaway77

PCFriar80 said:


> We were in a 1BR in January and it was real bowls/plates/mugs/glasses.......  We were in a studio in December and it was paper products.  I was able to microwave scrambled eggs in the paper bowl....45 seconds on high!


It is normally paper products in the studios and real dishes in the 1-3 bedrooms.  You can ask for more paper products if you run out


----------



## MamaJessie

justadreamaway77 said:


> It is normally paper products in the studios and real dishes in the 1-3 bedrooms.  You can ask for more paper products if you run out


Good info - thanks!


----------



## DeeBee3

Hey everyone, quick question: all the days from here until January are booked (minus a day or 2). Is there no hope to pick up some days before that??? My state finally lifted the travel quarantine for us so we are ready to travel. Thanks all!


----------



## georgejr

DeeBee3 said:


> Hey everyone, quick question: all the days from here until January are booked (minus a day or 2). Is there no hope to pick up some days before that??? My state finally lifted the travel quarantine for us so we are ready to travel. Thanks all!


I picked up 4 nights in a 1 bedroom about 3 weeks ago for a trip in May. So I would say yes! Waitlist something and then just check the  website everyday, you’ll see availability changes frequently.


----------



## DeeBee3

georgejr said:


> I picked up 4 nights in a 1 bedroom about 3 weeks ago for a trip in May. So I would say yes! Waitlist something and then just check the  website everyday, you’ll see availability changes frequently.


Oooooh - I have a waitlist and I have been stalking so I will keep my fingers crossed! I just need 2 or 3 nights so I am hoping it will work out.


----------



## ScubaCat

DeeBee3 said:


> Hey everyone, quick question: all the days from here until January are booked (minus a day or 2). Is there no hope to pick up some days before that??? My state finally lifted the travel quarantine for us so we are ready to travel. Thanks all!



Wow, people actually follow those quarantine rules? Interesting 

Studios always book up first but there are a bunch of days in 1BR and some in 2BR open


----------



## DeeBee3

ScubaCat said:


> Wow, people actually follow those quarantine rules? Interesting
> 
> Studios always book up first but there are a bunch of days in 1BR and some in 2BR open


They accost you at the airport to fill out a form - like actual National Guard soldiers and then they call you each day you are supposed to be home. It's a big hassle and yes I just LOOOOOVE NY.


----------



## ScubaCat

DeeBee3 said:


> They accost you at the airport to fill out a form - like actual National Guard soldiers and then they call you each day you are supposed to be home. It's a big hassle and yes I just LOOOOOVE NY.


Impressive!  At Chicago (Midway) they just cram everyone tightly into a couple of baggage claim areas and say they aren't using the others "because of covid".  

Ah well, just watch out for the fake milkshakes at B&C now.  Ask for "real ice cream" whenever you order one or else you're getting stuck with shake mix. (That stuff is probably the original source of covid for all we know...)


----------



## Thumper99

ScubaCat said:


> Impressive!  At Chicago (Midway) they just cram everyone tightly into a couple of baggage claim areas and say they aren't using the others "because of covid".
> 
> Ah well, just watch out for the fake milkshakes at B&C now.  Ask for "real ice cream" whenever you order one or else you're getting stuck with shake mix. (That stuff is probably the original source of covid for all we know...)


Wait. What?  They don’t use real ice cream for the shake s?  My hubby gets a chocolate malt and loves them. But he’d be disappointed to know it wasn’t real ice cream. What is it???


----------



## ScubaCat

Thumper99 said:


> Wait. What?  They don’t use real ice cream for the shake s?  My hubby gets a chocolate malt and loves them. But he’d be disappointed to know it wasn’t real ice cream. What is it???



It's whatever shake mix goes with the machine they put in after they remodeled.  Don't worry, though - just remember to specifically ask for "real ice cream" and they'll make it correctly for you.


----------



## Thumper99

ScubaCat said:


> It's whatever shake mix goes with the machine they put in after they remodeled.  Don't worry, though - just remember to specifically ask for "real ice cream" and they'll make it correctly for you.


Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## ScubaCat

Thumper99 said:


> Thanks for the tip!!



No problem.

Quick note to the management who made the decision to serve artificial shake mix:


----------



## daraweb

Hi All! We are heading down in 3 weeks and are SO excited. Like so many, this is our 4th try in the past year...so we are really looking forward to getting back to WDW. We are doing a split stay and are so thrilled to have gotten off the waitlist last month so we can stay at our home resort. Is anyone able to sort of describe the scene at BC for me? I am having such a hard time picturing things. Is the resort crowded? The pools? I just realized today that Hurricane Hannah’s is closed  Made me feel like I need to start doing my research to relearn the ropes. Can you do to-go from Beaches & Cream? Any other important info that could aid in my planning? We are not planning to eat inside. I was excited to see that you can mobile order Ale & Compass to-go. Thanks so much for any info.


----------



## Tess

daraweb said:


> Hi All! We are heading down in 3 weeks and are SO excited. Like so many, this is our 4th try in the past year...so we are really looking forward to getting back to WDW. We are doing a split stay and are so thrilled to have gotten off the waitlist last month so we can stay at our home resort. Is anyone able to sort of describe the scene at BC for me? I am having such a hard time picturing things. Is the resort crowded? The pools? I just realized today that Hurricane Hannah’s is closed  Made me feel like I need to start doing my research to relearn the ropes. Can you do to-go from Beaches & Cream? Any other important info that could aid in my planning? We are not planning to eat inside. I was excited to see that you can mobile order Ale & Compass to-go. Thanks so much for any info.



Well, I can't speak to what is going on right this minute, I can describe what it was like when we were there over Columbus Day weekend and week following.

The resort was busy, but not overly crowded.  Stormalong was busy--but again, not like middle of summer on a sweltering day busy.  The Dunes Cove pool always had space, but there was work going on around it the entire time we were there AND, not too long ago someone indicate it was continuing--exterior painting, repairs, etc.  While we were there a painting crew painted the pool house and the towel house as well as the fencing for the entire 10 days we were there.  The were still there when we left.  The courtyard side of BCV was also being repaired--soffits, lower roof line repairs and painting.

The quiet pool at BC was available and rarely had any one in it.

Hurricane Hanna's is not completely closed--the grill and self-serve drink station is not available.  The bar is open and offers cold sandwiches and salads as well as cocktails.

B&C closed its "to go" window which only offered drinks and small sundaes anyway.  It is difficult, but not impossible to get a walk up at B&C during off hours.  Martha's Vineyard has been open and offers a couple of sandwiches and cocktails--not sure if to go is an option there because we had a night cap and snack while seated.  Ale & Compass is fully open at YC and it does offer to go items.

Both QS at BC and YC are available with the usual QS foods.  Check out the menus for the latest offerings.

We were always able to find seating at the pools although I have read online and on these boards that there have been instances where Stormalong met capacity and folks had a wait time to get into that area.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Llama mama

Is in room dining being offered at BCV?


----------



## ScubaCat

Llama mama said:


> Is in room dining being offered at BCV?


Yes it is. BCV and Yacht Club was the first property to get it after reopening.

Might be updated but this looks similar to what I remember from NYE:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/yacht-club-is-now-offering-in-room-dining.3811113/post-62316417


----------



## wideeyedwonder

We will be in a studio at the BCV in early June...I was wondering, location-wise, are there any blocks of villas preferable to any others?  I'm just wondering if I should make a request for certain villa/room numbers.


----------



## Simba's Mom

wideeyedwonder said:


> We will be in a studio at the BCV in early June...I was wondering, location-wise, are there any blocks of villas preferable to any others?  I'm just wondering if I should make a request for certain villa/room numbers.



It seems as if, from what I've read, people have vastly different preferences here.  I remember once that a person had just been there before I was going, and she raved about how she LOVED the view from her studio.  Well, when I arrived at the front desk, they happened to give me the same studio and I skipped up to my room, figuring I'd won the "View Lottery".  Turns out I hated it because it faced the road.  My favorite view is the woods view, where I can see the top of the Eiffel Tower above the tree tops.  One one trip there was a hawk sitting in a tree every morning, waiting to greet me.  Not for everyone, but I love the woods view in that "jog".  Another favorite of mine is on the 5th floor, just off the elevator to the left.  Although it's so close to the elevator.  It's got its own little foyer area, and no one goes past your room.


----------



## wideeyedwonder

Simba's Mom said:


> It seems as if, from what I've read, people have vastly different preferences here.



For us, what we would like is "not a view of a parking lot or rooftop" + "short walking distance to something cool (Epcot, Boardwalk, Pool?)". I guess that's still a lot of variation...so a question, do most owners prefer to be near the water play features, Epcot, or the Boardwalk (or are they all just as convenient as any other)?

Truthfully, we will just be happy being there, so anything beyond that is a plus.


----------



## PCFriar80

wideeyedwonder said:


> For us, what we would like is "not a view of a parking lot or rooftop" + "short walking distance to something cool (Epcot, Boardwalk, Pool?)". I guess that's still a lot of variation...so a question, do most owners prefer to be near the water play features, Epcot, or the Boardwalk (or are they all just as convenient as any other)?
> 
> Truthfully, we will just be happy being there, so anything beyond that is a plus.


Walk to Epcot IG entrance and the Boardwalk are about the same.  5 minutes from BCV main lobby and taking outside path that's adjacent to BC resort.  SAB is slightly under a 5 minute walk as you need to go through BC main lobby, past Cape May, outside to the pool entrance.


----------



## gillep

wideeyedwonder said:


> For us, what we would like is "not a view of a parking lot or rooftop" + "short walking distance to something cool (Epcot, Boardwalk, Pool?)". I guess that's still a lot of variation...so a question, do most owners prefer to be near the water play features, Epcot, or the Boardwalk (or are they all just as convenient as any other)?
> 
> Truthfully, we will just be happy being there, so anything beyond that is a plus.



I don't find any BCV views that great and the resort is small enough that the difference in walking times, to me, is negligible so I just deal with whatever I get. People have vastly different preferences as a pp said. Some love being near elevators, others hate it, etc.


----------



## Brett Wyman

wideeyedwonder said:


> For us, what we would like is "not a view of a parking lot or rooftop" + "short walking distance to something cool (Epcot, Boardwalk, Pool?)". I guess that's still a lot of variation...so a question, do most owners prefer to be near the water play features, Epcot, or the Boardwalk (or are they all just as convenient as any other)?
> 
> Truthfully, we will just be happy being there, so anything beyond that is a plus.



We like the *01, *03, *05, *07 views.


----------



## Tess

Brett Wyman said:


> We like the *01, *03, *05, *07 views.
> 
> View attachment 565079



We do too!  With special note that we prefer floors 1 or 2.


----------



## badeacon

Brett Wyman said:


> We like the *01, *03, *05, *07 views.
> 
> View attachment 565079


Is that because of the shorter walk or is there another reason?


----------



## Tess

badeacon said:


> Is that because of the shorter walk or is there another reason?



For us, it is because it is close to the main building and the Dunes pool and away from the parking lot/roadway.  The view isn't bad either.


----------



## Mr. Baloo

We seem to get room requests every time at Bay Lake.. but seem to never get even close to our request at BCV....  and its home!!!  anyway, dont see much difference on views...  once side is closer to walk way to Epcot and DHS, the other side seems closer to bus stop..  so I think it is tit for tat....


----------



## Simba's Mom

Just an FYI for anyone who's VERY SCARED of snakes, like I am.  I no longer take that little path that goes behind BCV, and runs along BC to a small gate.  I deliberately go thru the BC, out the door facing the lake, then follow the wide walkway to Epcot. Why?  Because I've seen 2-3 snakes in my travels via the other route, and after my last encounter, with one waiting for me right at the gate, I changed my route.


----------



## ScubaCat

Simba's Mom said:


> Just an FYI for anyone who's VERY SCARED of snakes, like I am.  I no longer take that little path that goes behind BCV, and runs along BC to a small gate.  I deliberately go thru the BC, out the door facing the lake, then follow the wide walkway to Epcot. Why?  Because I've seen 2-3 snakes in my travels via the other route, and after my last encounter, with one waiting for me right at the gate, I changed my route.



You'll love first floor room patios sometimes, too.  The bushes are nice hiding places for them.


----------



## RedSonya

Does the BCV quiet pool have life jackets available?  Our 1yo GS will be taking his 1st WDW trip in May and we plan lots of pool time at both SAB and the quiet pool.  It's been years since we've needed lifejackets so I can't remember if they are at any of the quiet pools or just at the feature pools.  TIA


----------



## Tess

RedSonya said:


> Does the BCV quiet pool have life jackets available?  Our 1yo GS will be taking his 1st WDW trip in May and we plan lots of pool time at both SAB and the quiet pool.  It's been years since we've needed lifejackets so I can't remember if they are at any of the quiet pools or just at the feature pools.  TIA



It did when we were there in October.


----------



## ldo

I've heard SAB has some days that you have to wait in a line. If we get there at 10am, will we get in (late May)? Wondering if it's more of a midday issue?


----------



## Tess

Reportedly it is not an issue at opening, but later in the day, here is what you may see:

Queue at Stormalong

Bear in mind this is spring break crowds, but with BC reopening late May--who knows?


----------



## vwlfan

Are the boats from BCV running to Epcot and HS?


----------



## Tess

vwlfan said:


> Are the boats from BCV running to Epcot and HS?



Yep.


----------



## vwlfan

vwlfan said:


> Are the boats from BCV running to Epcot and HS?


Thanks so much


----------



## Mr. Baloo

This guy loves the friendship boats!!!!


----------



## vwlfan

Mr. Baloo said:


> This guy loves the friendship boats!!!!



so do I, I don’t mind walking to but coming back.... a different story


----------



## Spinster Travel

Headed down to BC on Monday for my first stay (and also first stay as a member).  So looking forward to this trip.


----------



## vwlfan

Good for you. Enjoy in all ways!


----------



## CarlyMur09

Looking forward to our stay here next week! Waitlist for the last part of our trip came through this morning, so we’ll be staying here the entire trip!  (Had been piecing parts together for the whole trip for 2 months now after we had to adjust to have 6 people for the whole trip instead of 5.)


----------



## Mindmush74

Hello BCV owners! I hope I’m posting in the right forum We just booked BCV by renting points.  We’ve never stayed in a villa or any DVC property.  We’ve always stayed on property in a standard hotel room with daily maid service.  I understand this is a bit different For those of you seasoned veterans, what’s a good list of things I should bring myself or have delivered knowing we won’t have daily replenishment?
Thanks so much!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

If you want more coffee packs, you can get those from housekeeping for free. 

If you think you need more towels, those would not be free, so bring or be prepared to do laundry.


----------



## bobbiwoz

We check into BCV on Friday!


----------



## Tess

bobbiwoz said:


> If you want more coffee packs, you can get those from housekeeping for free.
> 
> If you think you need more towels, those would not be free, so bring or be prepared to do laundry.





bobbiwoz said:


> We check into BCV on Friday!



There is no longer a charge for extra towels/wash cloths.  The fee for "extra packs" went away quite some time ago.  If you want or need more, just ask.  See here for what is now included.

Enjoy your stay!  We check in to BWV (husband's favorite) next week and are back at BCV (my preference) in October!


----------



## Tess




----------



## Llama mama

Hello,
 Upcoming trip in June. Wondering what the current procedure is for getting more TP and garbage bags? Just call housekeeping and they drop it at your door? Do we have to be present or do they hang it in a bag from your door handle?
Also, FYI just booked a cabana yesterday for our stay. It was 60+5 and I got the last one. So slim pickings, just thankful we were able to get one.


----------



## Momtomouselover

Do the BC studio sofa beds have a mattress you can lift up? Wondering if packing a camping pad and putting between mattress and bars would increase the comfort. Alternatively bringing a mattress pad would but those are bigger and harder to pack. Or maybe I’m over thinking it and it won’t be that uncomfortable. Opinions?


----------



## Llama mama

Momtomouselover said:


> Do the BC studio sofa beds have a mattress you can lift up? Wondering if packing a camping pad and putting between mattress and bars would increase the comfort. Alternatively bringing a mattress pad would but those are bigger and harder to pack. Or maybe I’m over thinking it and it won’t be that uncomfortable. Opinions?


I am thinking of bringing a small camping pad or some to help with comfort also. I read that they will give you an egg crate topper to help, but no guarantee to get one.


----------



## Momtomouselover

Llama mama said:


> I am thinking of bringing a small camping pad or some to help with comfort also. I read that they will give you an egg crate topper to help, but no guarantee to get one.



I’m already bringing one camping pad for the fold down/under tv bed. Hoping to put it under the mattress but we will see. I thought I had read that they stopped giving the toppers during COVID. Not sure if that’s still the case.


----------



## Llama mama

Momtomouselover said:


> I’m already bringing one camping pad for the fold down/under tv bed. Hoping to put it under the mattress but we will see. I thought I had read that they stopped giving the toppers during COVID. Not sure if that’s still the case.


Yeah, that’s why I am bringing a self inflating full size air mattress . I figured worst case scenario I can throw it on the pull out or floor. We fly Southwest so bags are free and I always throw it in the extra suitcase.


----------



## drysdaleo

One week from today my son graduates from UCF and we will be at our home BCV. Purchased on his 3rd birthday and can't believe how time has flown by.


----------



## BuzzLightyearDad

Has anyone tried to do virtual work including video calls at BCV recently?  How was it?  Is there an option of a hardwire connection if WiFi is spotty?


----------



## reddog

Hi all - We were able to tack on one extra day at BCV and I'm wondering what the hours are for Stormalong Bay. We will be there in three weeks.  Is there usually a wait for using it as well?  Also curious if they are still selling coffee/pastries in the Solarium in the morning or is that another Covid casualty?
Thanks!


----------



## VicarJT

BuzzLightyearDad said:


> Has anyone tried to do virtual work including video calls at BCV recently?  How was it?  Is there an option of a hardwire connection if WiFi is spotty?


I am here now, and calling the connection in our villa “spotty” would be rather kind. I would not want to count on it for video calls.


----------



## Llama mama

Do the villas have their own check in lobby ?


----------



## GrumpyInPhilly

Llama mama said:


> Do the villas have their own check in lobby ?



We have checked-in at the desk in the villas in the past but not sure if it is being staffed at this time.


----------



## Llama mama

Anyone taken the Magic Express lately and can tell me the drop off order? Besides YC , who else do we share the bus with?


----------



## sssteele

Check-in at the Villas 3 weeks ago.


----------



## yaksack

I just heard the Cape May Cafe is opening May 18.  Anyone know when you can start making reservations?


----------



## Wayland10

yaksack said:


> I just heard the Cape May Cafe is opening May 18.  Anyone know when you can start making reservations?


 I heard May 7- we'll have to check and see if it’s true!


----------



## Llama mama

Menus posted


----------



## Wedgeout

At BCV now. (first home resort stay!!). It is absolutely amazing!! In a one bedroom. It’s a bit fun at end of night, well after EPCOT closing, walking back and seeing all the foolish mortals having to wait in that Skyliner line to return to their fancy tower or other resort.  Backed up so far you cross it’s line to take the shortcut path to the room!


----------



## DeeBee3

Joining onto the board to hear any good tidbits. My 1st stay at BCV this summer and very excited to enjoy the location and the pools.


----------



## DVCSunDevil

Wedgeout said:


> At BCV now. (first home resort stay!!). It is absolutely amazing!! In a one bedroom. It’s a bit fun at end of night, well after EPCOT closing, walking back and seeing all the foolish mortals having to wait in that Skyliner line to return to their fancy tower or other resort.  Backed up so far you cross it’s line to take the shortcut path to the room!


That’s awesome! We thought the same thing when we were leaving Epcot over Easter week. We love Epcot at night and get park hoppers to spend our evenings at Epcot after a day at one of the other three parks. It’s so awesome only having a three minute walk to get from the Epcot gate to the BCV path. Like you, we thought it was funny how long the lines were for the Skyliner when we only had a few minute walk. That’s a great feeling. Suckers!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Left BCV today...checked my DVC site to learn my next stay is 116 days, also at BCV.


----------



## Wedgeout

Afternoon first experience at Stormalong Bay, Thursday May 6th. Easy access with plenty of open chairs with a nice group of fellow pool goers. Three slide runs and two loops around the lazy river! Sandy bottom fun! Villa was extremely clean (#448). Has two smaller balconies with plenty of room to sit (two chairs and a table on each). Only negative is next door studio produced some young child noise with that gap under the adjoining door (towel stuffed lowered that chatter). Having that door near the entry area helps keep the rest of the Villa peaceful. Daily Villa checks with trash liners replaced. Washer and Dryer worked perfectly. Good shower pressure with hot water as long as needed it!


----------



## DeeBee3

Wedgeout said:


> Only negative is next door studio produced some young child noise with that gap under the adjoining door (towel stuffed lowered that chatter). Having that door near the entry area helps keep the rest of the Villa peaceful.



I laughed when reading this because my family will be the subject of someone's post when we go there in July. Eeek. Just everyone be prepared for a late July arrival with a very LOUD talking 3 year old. Like construction worker volume at a work site.


----------



## E2ME2

Wedgeout said:


> At BCV now. (first home resort stay!!). It is absolutely amazing!! In a one bedroom. It’s a bit fun at end of night, well after EPCOT closing, walking back and seeing all the foolish mortals having to wait in that Skyliner line to return to their fancy tower or other resort.  Backed up so far you cross it’s line to take the shortcut path to the room!


I can't wait to stay at BCV.
We added-on there with a very small contract last year, and our first BCV stay is in 2022.
We love the theming there, the restaurants, marketplace, Beaches & Cream, the SAB pool, and the proximity to EPCOT is priceless!
I wish I could have snagged more points before the recent spike in resale values.


----------



## DVCSunDevil

E2ME2 said:


> I can't wait to stay at BCV.
> We added-on there with a very small contract last year, and our first BCV stay is in 2022.
> We love the theming there, the restaurants, marketplace, Beaches & Cream, the SAB pool, and the proximity to EPCOT is priceless!
> I wish I could have snagged more points before the recent spike in resale values.


I read another good point regarding BCV on another thread. The Skyliner is only 100 yards away from BCV, so BCV has just as easy an access to Skyliner as the actual “Skyliner Resorts”. But BCV doesn’t have the cost to maintain Skyliner as part of the yearly MFs like the “Skyliner Resorts” do. It’s a nice little perk if you are someone who cares about the Skyliner.


----------



## E2ME2

DVCSunDevil said:


> I read another good point regarding BCV on another thread. The Skyliner is only 100 yards away from BCV, so BCV has just as easy an access to Skyliner as the actual “Skyliner Resorts”. But BCV doesn’t have the cost to maintain Skyliner as part of the yearly MFs like the “Skyliner Resorts” do. It’s a nice little perk if you are someone who cares about the Skyliner.


Yes - BCV can't be beaten for location.
I wish I had more points there.


----------



## corpcomp

Any news on BCV renovations?  The last major hard renovation had them take out the fans and jacuzzi. Why would you take out fans in Florida?  About 18 months ago ( last visit before COVID) housekeeping told me they had a lot of complaints about those changes.  Typically I will book at BCV then try and get BWV at the 7 month window  just  to sit in the jacuzzi every night. But if I cannot get it, I will spend time at Storm-Along-Bay every day after parks.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

corpcomp said:


> Any news on BCV renovations?  The last major hard renovation had them take out the fans and jacuzzi. Why would you take out fans in Florida?  About 18 months ago ( last visit before COVID) housekeeping told me they had a lot of complaints about those changes.  Typically I will book at BCV then try and get BWV at the 7 month window  just  to sit in the jacuzzi every night. But if I cannot get it, I will spend time at Storm-Along-Bay every day after parks.



BCV was announced on the schedule for it's soft goods refurb in 2022.  Full refurb would then be sometime around 2029.

I never got the fan removal either.


----------



## Lorrie7249

Hi all...just had a waitlist come through for mid Dec 2BR (dedicated - not lock off).  I have a question about room requests.  I was watching a you tube video about best and worst rooms for BCV, and the woman mentioned that there were only 24 of the dedicated 2BR units with 2 actual queen beds in the 2nd bedroom.  Is that accurate?  This video was not old, since the woman was talking about the last time they were there being when the resort first opened up after shutdown.  

Do I need to put in a room request if I want to have 2 real beds in the 2nd bedroom for a dedicated 2BR villa?  Any other points to put down if we'd like to be close to the main hotel building and walk path to EPCOT?  thanks in advance.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lorrie7249 said:


> Hi all...just had a waitlist come through for mid Dec 2BR (dedicated - not lock off).  I have a question about room requests.  I was watching a you tube video about best and worst rooms for BCV, and the woman mentioned that there were only 24 of the dedicated 2BR units with 2 actual queen beds in the 2nd bedroom.  Is that accurate?  This video was not old, since the woman was talking about the last time they were there being when the resort first opened up after shutdown.
> 
> Do I need to put in a room request if I want to have 2 real beds in the 2nd bedroom for a dedicated 2BR villa?  Any other points to put down if we'd like to be close to the main hotel building and walk path to EPCOT?  thanks in advance.



All dedicated 2brs at BCV have 2 queens in the second bedroom.   That change was made in the refurb that was done in 2015 or 2016.


----------



## Lorrie7249

KAT4DISNEY said:


> All dedicated 2brs at BCV have 2 queens in the second bedroom.   That change was made in the refurb that was done in 2015 or 2016.



 Thanks!  That is a relief!


----------



## SomDayMyPrnceWillCom

I was able to snag Dec. 21 - 28 at BCV and it's our first stay. Friends that are coming with us, this is their first trip. We have a 1 BR and very excited to be there at Christmas as all of our other visits have been during hot times. But I do at least hope to have fair weather to try the pool.


----------



## Jodi

Hey guys! We just snagged a 1BR villa for 3 nights before our cruise in January. We usually stay at BWV, (own at OKW) but figured we'd change it up. We've only ever stayed here once, for a night, years ago in a studio. I KNOW this is a BC lovers' thread, lol, but I've read that BC rooms are looking old...?   Say it ain't so! lol
Anywho-do any of the rooms face EPCOT? If so, can you request them?
TIA


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Jodi said:


> Hey guys! We just snagged a 1BR villa for 3 nights before our cruise in January. We usually stay at BWV, (own at OKW) but figured we'd change it up. We've only ever stayed here once, for a night, years ago in a studio. I KNOW this is a BC lovers' thread, lol, but I've read that BC rooms are looking old...?   Say it ain't so! lol
> Anywho-do any of the rooms face EPCOT? If so, can you request them?
> TIA



The BCV rooms were renovated after the BWV so if you think BWV looks ok you'll be fine with BCV.  (I think they're both fine).   

Any Epcot facing rooms are trees and the road goes past them  You have to be on the top floor to see anything so it's not what I consider a great request.


----------



## Nirek

Hi! Staying at beach club for the first time this week! I had a couple of questions.

1. How do you walk to DHS from beach club? Looking at paths on the app, it’s not super clear. Do I need to walk the boardwalk, then down past the tennis courts? On the app it looks like that path dead-ends at the road, but maybe not?

2. We’re a rope drop family!! I have heard that the busses for beach club pick up at yacht club first. Is that true? Even in the early morning? I’m concerned that we won’t be able to catch an early bus if they fill up with Yacht Clubbers first. Any insight?

Thanks!!


----------



## Tess

Nirek said:


> Hi! Staying at beach club for the first time this week! I had a couple of questions.
> 
> 1. How do you walk to DHS from beach club? Looking at paths on the app, it’s not super clear. Do I need to walk the boardwalk, then down past the tennis courts? On the app it looks like that path dead-ends at the road, but maybe not?
> 
> 2. We’re a rope drop family!! I have heard that the busses for beach club pick up at yacht club first. Is that true? Even in the early morning? I’m concerned that we won’t be able to catch an early bus if they fill up with Yacht Clubbers first. Any insight?
> 
> Thanks!!



From BCV, it is faster to go over the bridge (Epcot end of resort) toward BWI/BWV.  Take the courtyard breezeway (located just to the left of Wyland's) to the pool and walk around the left side of the pool to the walking path.  You will turn left and head toward DHS.  

The longer walk would be toward Swan & Dolphin around the boardwalk.  Take a left onto the Boardwalk at the Swan/Dolphin bridge and the walking path is clearly marked--it begins just behind Jelly Rolls.

With regard to your bus question--it is one that I cannot answer with certainty.  We were there in May, but Covid protocols were still in effect. The buses were not shared (at that time) in the mornings, but were later in the day when crowds weren't so large.  In the pre-Covid days, sometimes the buses were shared and sometimes not.  If shared, the YC is the first pick up and often fill before getting to BC.  It has always (pre-Covid) been a huge complaint--late arrivals due to full buses and none arriving at BC.

Maybe someone who has been there more recently can answer the bus question--I know I would like to know since we will be back in October.


----------



## franandaj

Tess said:


> From BCV, it is faster to go over the bridge (Epcot end of resort) toward BWI/BWV. Take the courtyard breezeway (located just to the left of Wyland's) to the pool and walk around the left side of the pool to the walking path. You will turn left and head toward DHS.



I didn't know this! We've always gone the long way!


----------



## hayesdvc

Do I drop my luggage off at the same place for either the Beach Club or BCV?  Where should I park if staying in the villa side?
TIA


----------



## ScubaCat

hayesdvc said:


> Do I drop my luggage off at the same place for either the Beach Club or BCV?  Where should I park if staying in the villa side?
> TIA


Same for both


----------



## Liquidice

hayesdvc said:


> Do I drop my luggage off at the same place for either the Beach Club or BCV?  Where should I park if staying in the villa side?
> TIA



Same location to drop off luggage.

For the Villas, I like to park all the way on the east side of the parking lot (if you're facing the entrance to Beach Club from the parking lot - it is the left most side).  From there, assuming it is open, you can walk through the DVC quiet pool (Dunes Cove Pool) and into the Villas through the doors to the Breezeway room.

If you look at this map, this is generally speaking near where I want to park: https://www.google.com/maps/place/1...x80b60581cdb092b0!8m2!3d28.372693!4d-81.55529


----------



## hayesdvc

Is there a concierge desk in the BCV building?


----------



## Lehuaann

hayesdvc said:


> Is there a concierge desk in the BCV building?



Yes there is


----------



## jvalic33

I got a blog notification and I decided to pop over her to just reminisce over our last trip to Disney and our stay at Beach Club.   It was in the height of Covid and we were still able to enjoy every second of it.  I think it actually rejuvenated us and reminded us that we are still alive and that it's okay to be happy and carefree and have fun!

This trip will be our first time at Saratoga.  Anyone here who also loves Beach Club have any nice things to say about Saratoga or have some tips for me?

I guess I'll be saving money on the Cabana rental because it's just not the same as being by the sand....


----------



## suemom2kay

Saratoga is a pretty resort. I’m a horse person so I enjoyed the horse theme. It is very spread out which is quite different from Beach Club. The boat ride to Disney Speings is also a plus. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Simba's Mom

hayesdvc said:


> Is there a concierge desk in the BCV building?



Although there is one, I've rarely seen anyone there in my 15+ trips to BCV.


----------



## Tess

Simba's Mom said:


> Although there is one, I've rarely seen anyone there in my 15+ trips to BCV.



We returned on Saturday and there was someone at the desk from around 7:00 a.m. until 5:00 p.m. each day of our stay.  Quite helpful when our MBs failed to open our room door--not a one worked.  Thankfully I had my phone and opened the door.  We spoke with the concierge on duty and she programmed our MBs and they worked fine thereafter.


----------



## Pasta88

Hi! We're staying at BCV for the first time with friends in January. We're going to request a dedicated 2 bedroom villa, but I'm wondering is it probably too much to ask for a quiet pool view? I'm concerned about maintenance road noise that I've been reading about.


----------



## hcortesis

Pasta88 said:


> Hi! We're staying at BCV for the first time with friends in January. We're going to request a dedicated 2 bedroom villa, but I'm wondering is it probably too much to ask for a quiet pool view? I'm concerned about maintenance road noise that I've been reading about.



Certainly put in a request for a pool view.  We prefer pool views also.  Is your room booked already?


----------



## Pasta88

hcortesis said:


> Certainly put in a request for a pool view.  We prefer pool views also.  Is your room booked already?


Yes! We're so excited. Well, the parents are since it's a surprise for the kiddos.  I've also been reading though that the balconies are very small, but I'd say that the dedicated 2 bdrm and pool view requests are most important to us.


----------



## hcortesis

Pasta88 said:


> Yes! We're so excited. Well, the parents are since it's a surprise for the kiddos.  I've also been reading though that the balconies are very small, but I'd say that the dedicated 2 bdrm and pool view requests are most important to us.


Good for you. There are more large balconies than small balconies by the way. Dedicated 2 bedrooms or lock offs must be booked when you make the reservation. Meaning you choose which one when it is reserved.


----------



## Pasta88

hcortesis said:


> Good for you. There are more large balconies than small balconies by the way. Dedicated 2 bedrooms or lock offs must be booked when you make the reservation. Meaning you choose which one when it is reserved.



I'm glad to hear about the balconies! Maybe because we didn't book through DVC, but through Disney we weren't given the option to choose dedicated or lock off?


----------



## badeacon

This is final night of our 5 night stay here with 4 yo grandson on his first trip without Mom and Dad. A lot of days and nights at SAB


----------



## cassidy57

Hello Tess

I noticed you were staying at the BCV in October. Did you have any trouble with the busses in the morning for rope drop going to the magic kingdom since the yacht club gets picked up first? I am staying in the villas for the first time in December. I hope you had a great trip


----------



## Tess

cassidy57 said:


> Hello Tess
> 
> I noticed you were staying at the BCV in October. Did you have any trouble with the busses in the morning for rope drop going to the magic kingdom since the yacht club gets picked up first? I am staying in the villas for the first time in December. I hope you had a great trip



The two resorts do not share buses in the morning hours.  Later in the day sharing happens, but that is after the a.m. rush to the parks.

We had no problems whatsoever--no longer than a 15 minute wait early in the a.m. (first or second bus to MK or AK).  In fact, when traveling to AK the crowd to board was so large that the bus filled and another was within minutes behind it.  We beat some of the folks on bus 1 to FOP despite being on bus 2.

The key is to be at the bus stop early if you hope to get the first one to either park.  That 7:30 a.m. EE at AK is killer, but you will be rewarded with a FOP walk on if you catch that first (or even second) bus. 

Guests have definitely gotten the memo that you need to be up early and at the bus stops equally early to make the most of your morning.


----------



## cassidy57

Hello Tess thank you very  much for your helpful information. I am so excited to stay there in December!!!!


----------



## Simba's Mom

Tess said:


> The two resorts do not share buses in the morning hours.  Later in the day sharing happens, but that is after the a.m. rush to the parks.
> 
> We had no problems whatsoever--no longer than a 15 minute wait early in the a.m. (first or second bus to MK or AK).  In fact, when traveling to AK the crowd to board was so large that the bus filled and another was within minutes behind it.  We beat some of the folks on bus 1 to FOP despite being on bus 2.
> 
> The key is to be at the bus stop early if you hope to get the first one to either park.  That 7:30 a.m. EE at AK is killer, but you will be rewarded with a FOP walk on if you catch that first (or even second) bus.
> 
> Guests have definitely gotten the memo that you need to be up early and at the bus stops equally early to make the most of your morning.



I'm so glad to know that the buses aren't shared in the morning now.  Last I was there, a couple years ago, they were.  I use an ECV, and one morning I waited almost an hour, and through 3 buses, because they were full of their ECV capacity, going to AK.  So relieved now for my January stay.


----------



## BradleyS

We have a reservation for a 2 bedroom dedicated in Feb. I was just doing some research on what room requests to make and saw some comments about the larger balconies. Are those just on the 2nd floor? We stayed in a 2br at BCV earlier this year but we were on the road side which wasn't so great from a balcony perspective. Anyone have any specific 2br's they like or any other recommendations?


----------



## Zach197

Same we have a dedicated 2 bedroom booked for June. Any specific room numbers/location recommendations would be helpful. Thank you


----------



## LilyJC

Tried to scroll through the past few pages and my search function isn’t working… It’s been forever since we’ve needed the laundry room. I know it’s on the 4th floor, but I can’t remember the exact location. And I don’t want to make my husband wander around with our 10k laundry  Where is it located??

ETA: Nevermind! Scrolled through pics on the first page and found it. Duh


----------



## Pasta88

Anyone currently staying at BCV that could share the January recreation calendar??


----------



## ScubaCat

LilyJC said:


> Tried to scroll through the past few pages and my search function isn’t working… It’s been forever since we’ve needed the laundry room. I know it’s on the 4th floor, but I can’t remember the exact location. And I don’t want to make my husband wander around with our 10k laundry  Where is it located??
> 
> ETA: Nevermind! Scrolled through pics on the first page and found it. Duh



Basically, you get off the main elevator at the 4th floor and look for the sign that says "guest laundry".  It's the first room you come to following that little arrow.


----------



## LilyJC

Pasta88 said:


> Anyone currently staying at BCV that could share the January recreation calendar??



Sorry, took me a bit to actually remember to grab this while in the lobby

​



ScubaCat said:


> Basically, you get off the main elevator at the 4th floor and look for the sign that says "guest laundry".  It's the first room you come to following that little arrow.



Yes, found it!


----------



## Pasta88

LilyJC said:


> Sorry, took me a bit to actually remember to grab this while in the lobby
> 
> View attachment 637140​
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, found it!


Thank you so much!!! Enjoy your stay!!


----------



## ScubaCat

LilyJC said:


> Sorry, took me a bit to actually remember to grab this while in the lobby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Wow, nothing but quality printing from Disney these days.


----------



## MissPixieDreamer

So happy to join here! I became a DVC owner last year and purchased a BCV contract.  So happy! It's my favorite resort and I can't wait to go back there. I have my first trip booked as an owner for the end of February. Are there any news about the refurbishment planned for 2022? 

Thank you LilyJC for posting the activities for January! It helped me planning for my February/March trip.


----------



## sssteele

cassidy57 said:


> Hello Tess
> 
> I noticed you were staying at the BCV in October. Did you have any trouble with the busses in the morning for rope drop going to the magic kingdom since the yacht club gets picked up first? I am staying in the villas for the first time in December. I hope you had a great trip


Solution to Yacht Club first pickup - walk through the building to Yacht Club lobby, then out to the bus stop.


----------



## Earningmywings

Staying for the first time in Sept. I have looked at the room views on Touring Plans and it looks like some of the 2 bedrooms have a little view of Spaceship Earth. Has anyone stayed since the lights were added to Spaceship Earth in one of these rooms? Wondering is the closeness to the road is worth the view, if you can see it anymore. I wonder if the trees may have overgrown that view by now. Thanks


----------



## SansComic

I am dreading our upcoming stay. Four adults in a studio at BCV. Anything we can do to make the tiny space more bearable?


----------



## hcortesis

SansComic said:


> I am dreading our upcoming stay. Four adults in a studio at BCV. Anything we can do to make the tiny space more bearable?


Try to insure you get a large balcony.  You will have a tough time seating 4 people on some of the balconies.


----------



## ScubaCat

SansComic said:


> I am dreading our upcoming stay. Four adults in a studio at BCV. Anything we can do to make the tiny space more bearable?


Switch to a 2 bedroom? Hah. Is anyone shorter? Maybe someone can use the pull down bed under the TV. Other than that, it'll be a little tight..not sure what to tell you. You could close the sofa bed after waking up so it's less cramped during the day. Beyond that, it's a studio, so it is what it is. 


hcortesis said:


> Try to insure you get a large balcony.  You will have a tough time seating 4 people on some of the balconies.


There's an idea - sleep on the balcony!   Or if you're paying for the room, send someone else out there. Bug spray is available at the marketplace. (disclaimer: do NOT do this. This is satire, or something)


----------



## SansComic

hcortesis said:


> Try to insure you get a large balcony.  You will have a tough time seating 4 people on some of the balconies.



I will try to do that! I'm not sure how to make a room request - do you just use the app?



ScubaCat said:


> Switch to a 2 bedroom? Hah. Is anyone shorter? Maybe someone can use the pull down bed under the TV. Other than that, it'll be a little tight..not sure what to tell you. You could close the sofa bed after waking up so it's less cramped during the day. Beyond that, it's a studio, so it is what it is.



We tried, but unfortunately no switching as the points are already spent. I think we will have to close the sofa bed up each morning. One perk is that the room will be so cramped it'll force us to be out and enjoy the park as much as we can!


----------



## ScubaCat

SansComic said:


> I will try to do that! I'm not sure how to make a room request - do you just use the app?
> 
> We tried, but unfortunately no switching as the points are already spent. I think we will have to close the sofa bed up each morning. One perk is that the room will be so cramped it'll force us to be out and enjoy the park as much as we can!


Pray for good weather so you can spend the extra time at the pool!

For a room request, use the chat feature on dvcmember.com (usually the easiest/quickest) or call.  You can try email but I wouldn't count on it being read in time, especially if it's close.  There are prompts when you do the online check-in, but as far as we (the people of the internets) can tell they're completely ignored.  So, ask someone from member services to add the requests to the reservation and leave those prompts blank at online check-in.


----------



## YYCmom

Getting ready for our trip, and I just wanted to check - does BCV have USB plugs in the rooms?


----------



## PCFriar80

YYCmom said:


> Getting ready for our trip, and I just wanted to check - does BCV have USB plugs in the rooms?


Yes.


----------



## YYCmom

PCFriar80 said:


> Yes.


Thank you!


----------



## SleeplessInTO

Balcony and views from room 550. It is a deluxe studio. Fifth floor.
Balcony is just big enough for two chairs and a little table. View is mainly of the trees with the road still somewhat visible behind them. Higher fireworks can be seen (Harmonious).


----------



## Earningmywings

SleeplessInTO said:


> Balcony and views from room 550. It is a deluxe studio. Fifth floor.
> Balcony is just big enough for two chairs and a little table. View is mainly of the trees with the road still somewhat visible behind them. Higher fireworks can be seen (Harmonious).View attachment 656688View attachment 656690View attachment 656691View attachment 656692


Could you hear the noise from the street below?


----------



## SleeplessInTO

Earningmywings said:


> Could you hear the noise from the street below?


If the balcony doors are shut, no, could not hear any noise from the street below. But while sitting out there yes, can hear the cars driving by. Could also hear the music for Harmonious pretty clearly. (Could hear popping of fireworks with balcony door shut.)


----------



## DVCSunDevil

SleeplessInTO said:


> Balcony and views from room 550. It is a deluxe studio. Fifth floor.
> Balcony is just big enough for two chairs and a little table. View is mainly of the trees with the road still somewhat visible behind them. Higher fireworks can be seen (Harmonious).View attachment 656688View attachment 656690View attachment 656691View attachment 656692


In 2021, we requested an EPCOT view. We ended up having kind of an Epcot view, but our room was facing the street with a canal running under it. At first I was slightly annoyed, but there were a lot of turtles in the canal and we would sit on our deck (which was pretty spacious) and watch them. Our view of the street was straight on, though, and anyone driving by could look up and see us.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

DVCSunDevil said:


> In 2021, we requested an EPCOT view. We ended up having kind of an Epcot view, but our room was facing the street with a canal running under it. At first I was slightly annoyed, but there were a lot of turtles in the canal and we would sit on our deck (which was pretty spacious) and watch them. Our view of the street was straight on, though, and anyone driving by could look up and see us.


That sounds lovely! I don't think we had a view of a canal. The trees may have been blocking it and we were too far away to see from the 5th floor. I'd love to see turtles at a resort. Mainly lizards were spotted this trip.


----------



## buzzrelly

Hello all! I'm so happy to be joining this thread! After many years of dreaming about it, we just because BCV owners  Our contract closed and the deed recorded, we're just waiting for the contract and points to show up in our account. 

So happy to officially join this thread with you all! Here's a view from our 2-bedroom villa last August, Room 304:


We loved this room and this view. Let me know if you want to see any more pics because I have 10 million


----------



## Tink03477

buzzrelly said:


> Hello all! I'm so happy to be joining this thread! After many years of dreaming about it, we just because BCV owners  Our contract closed and the deed recorded, we're just waiting for the contract and points to show up in our account.
> 
> So happy to officially join this thread with you all! Here's a view from our 2-bedroom villa last August, Room 304:
> View attachment 657031
> 
> We loved this room and this view. Let me know if you want to see any more pics because I have 10 million


I have a 2BR for May. I'd love to see more pictures please! Thank you.


----------



## buzzrelly

Tink03477 said:


> I have a 2BR for May. I'd love to see more pictures please! Thank you.




You got it! 

Villa 304, 2-Bedroom


----------



## Tink03477

buzzrelly said:


> You got it!
> 
> Villa 304, 2-Bedroom
> 
> View attachment 657403
> 
> View attachment 657404
> 
> View attachment 657405
> 
> View attachment 657406
> 
> View attachment 657407
> 
> View attachment 657408
> 
> View attachment 657409
> 
> 
> View attachment 657410
> 
> View attachment 657411
> 
> View attachment 657412


Thank you so much!! I really appreciate it. You were on the Beach Club Lobby side, not the Epcot side, correct?


----------



## buzzrelly

Tink03477 said:


> Thank you so much!! I really appreciate it. You were on the Beach Club Lobby side, not the Epcot side, correct?




Correct. We were on the opposite side of the EPCOT view, but it was a fantastic room and location!


----------



## 4everluvDisney

Finally heading home to WDW after 2 1/2 years at the end of April. Sooooo excited!! Will be staying at BCV for our first night but will be arriving early and planning on spending the day at SAB. Does anyone know what time it opens in the morning?


----------



## SleeplessInTO

4everluvDisney said:


> Finally heading home to WDW after 2 1/2 years at the end of April. Sooooo excited!! Will be staying at BCV for our first night but will be arriving early and planning on spending the day at SAB. Does anyone know what time it opens in the morning?


I believe SAB opened at 10am. The quiet pool opened at 7am.


----------



## 4everluvDisney

Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## 4everluvDisney

Another question…
Has anyone stayed in Studio 131? On a map I have it looks larger than the other studios and it shows as dedicated. Both my husband and myself have mobility issues (walker and scooter) and the extra room would help.


----------



## DeeBee3

Will be enjoying the villas for the first time and wondering if there are big pro/cons to certain floor levels? Is it better to be higher to actually see some fireworks? Or are the trees to built up?

Thanks!


----------



## newarknut

4everluvDisney said:


> Finally heading home to WDW after 2 1/2 years at the end of April. Sooooo excited!! Will be staying at BCV for our first night but will be arriving early and planning on spending the day at SAB. Does anyone know what time it opens in the morning?


We're excited to be doing a chill BCV trip at the end of April as well. We did renew our AP's but aren't too concerned with hitting all the parks. Praying for great weather and low crowds!


----------



## newarknut

DeeBee3 said:


> Will be enjoying the villas for the first time and wondering if there are big pro/cons to certain floor levels? Is it better to be higher to actually see some fireworks? Or are the trees to built up?
> 
> Thanks!


Don't count on 'seeing' any fireworks from BCV. Too many trees.


----------



## GrumpyInPhilly

Here's a view of the Epcot fireworks from room 553 @ BCV last week.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

DeeBee3 said:


> Will be enjoying the villas for the first time and wondering if there are big pro/cons to certain floor levels? Is it better to be higher to actually see some fireworks? Or are the trees to built up?
> 
> Thanks!


Trees are pretty built up. This is 5th floor, room 550. Could hear music clearly. But would suggest viewing fireworks from a better vantage point or just hop into Epcot.


----------



## DeeBee3

Anyone have the April activity calendar?


----------



## ciaoaloha31

Just had a one night waitlist for a studio come through for my August trip. Looking forward to getting to experience Stormalong Bay for the first time and walking to/from Epcot.


----------



## ZerasPride

ciaoaloha31 said:


> Just had a one night waitlist for a studio come through for my August trip. Looking forward to getting to experience Stormalong Bay for the first time and walking to/from Epcot.


That is one thing I am really looking forward to - the walk to and from Epcot.  Especially now that they have announced GOTG opening. We will be there opening weekend and hope to get at least one ride during our trip.  We love BCV but the idea of walking to GOTG puts it over the top!


----------



## bobbiwoz

DeeBee3 said:


> Anyone have the April activity calendar?


I check in tomorrow, and will try to post.


----------



## Orsino

We lucked into booking BCV at 7 months for our first stay at BCV. We don't care about the view of our room, but would very much want a quiet room. Any suggestions on a room request? (We've never done a room request before, so I thought this time I'd give it a try) Can I simply request a quiet room? Is that a thing you can request?


----------



## ScubaCat

DeeBee3 said:


> Anyone have the April activity calendar?


It's usually maintained in the main Y&B thread.  Scroll down this post just a little and you'll see it:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...-information-questions.3400342/#post-53451045


----------



## GrumpyInPhilly

Orsino said:


> We lucked into booking BCV at 7 months for our first stay at BCV. We don't care about the view of our room, but would very much want a quiet room. Any suggestions on a room request? (We've never done a room request before, so I thought this time I'd give it a try) Can I simply request a quiet room? Is that a thing you can request?



BCV owner here.  Not much in the way of views anyway.  In the past, I had always requested quiet pool view and it was just that until one time several families were loud late into the evening.  Maybe just a one-off.  Now I request woods view which is quiet.  From any room you'll be able to hear the fireworks however.  And just make sure you don't get a room next to the elevators - they are very noisy.


----------



## DeeBee3

I will write up a Trip Report, but I wanted to tell the thread that we got back from a long weekend at BC, Room 427. We were pleasantly surprised with the view! Actually saw tops of Harmonious and view of Eiffel Tower/France. We were 2 rooms from the elevator - no noise.
Was also able to see distant glimmer and high fireworks from Magic Kingdom.

Overall wonderful stay - enjoyed the Easter eggs, the pool, location to Epcot. Would love the furniture to be replaced as ours showed extreme wear and tear - anything with wood really showed damage. Couch cushions had lots of visible stains.

Didn't spoil the stay, but would have been upset to pay cash. We are DVC.


----------



## ScubaCat

DeeBee3 said:


> I will write up a Trip Report, but I wanted to tell the thread that we got back from a long weekend at BC, Room 427. We were pleasantly surprised with the view! Actually saw tops of Harmonious and view of Eiffel Tower/France. We were 2 rooms from the elevator - no noise.
> Was also able to see distant glimmer and high fireworks from Magic Kingdom.
> 
> Overall wonderful stay - enjoyed the Easter eggs, the pool, location to Epcot. Would love the furniture to be replaced as ours showed extreme wear and tear - anything with wood really showed damage. Couch cushions had lots of visible stains.
> 
> Didn't spoil the stay, but would have been upset to pay cash. We are DVC.



BCV is up next for soft goods refurb (after BRV's hard goods refurb whenever they quit putting it off and finally decide to do that).  They said it's going to happen in 2022, but history says it's at least a year or 2 away.


----------



## DeeBee3

ScubaCat said:


> BCV is up next for soft goods refurb (after BRV's hard goods refurb whenever they quit putting it off and finally decide to do that).  They said it's going to happen in 2022, but history says it's at least a year or 2 away.


Well, that doesn't bode well for anyone! BRV has been in talks for years - or at least it seems.


----------



## ScubaCat

DeeBee3 said:


> Well, that doesn't bode well for anyone! BRV has been in talks for years - or at least it seems.


The last BCV one was delayed a little over 2 years beyond when they said it would happen.  At this point, they probably won't refurbish anything until they've built DVC towers on every last square foot of land around 7 seas lagoon...


----------



## DVCSunDevil

buzzrelly said:


> Hello all! I'm so happy to be joining this thread! After many years of dreaming about it, we just because BCV owners  Our contract closed and the deed recorded, we're just waiting for the contract and points to show up in our account.
> 
> So happy to officially join this thread with you all! Here's a view from our 2-bedroom villa last August, Room 304:
> View attachment 657031
> 
> We loved this room and this view. Let me know if you want to see any more pics because I have 10 million


Welcome Home! BCV is, by far, the best resort at WDW. See you at the pool


----------



## DVCSunDevil

DeeBee3 said:


> I will write up a Trip Report, but I wanted to tell the thread that we got back from a long weekend at BC, Room 427. We were pleasantly surprised with the view! Actually saw tops of Harmonious and view of Eiffel Tower/France. We were 2 rooms from the elevator - no noise.
> Was also able to see distant glimmer and high fireworks from Magic Kingdom.
> 
> Overall wonderful stay - enjoyed the Easter eggs, the pool, location to Epcot. Would love the furniture to be replaced as ours showed extreme wear and tear - anything with wood really showed damage. Couch cushions had lots of visible stains.
> 
> Didn't spoil the stay, but would have been upset to pay cash. We are DVC.


Great to hear! We were there in February and, similar to you, the stay was fantastic but the room was definitely showing some wear. I am really hoping the soft goods refurb is similar to what they did at Poly, which was replacing the sleeper sofa with the pull down queen bed. I know the timing of that was discussed above, but I really hope it happens soon.


----------



## anricat

Oh my word, I'm so excited, our waitlist came through! I've been stalking every day and just checked earlier today even, but then here comes the email that we got it! It's only for a few days in June just after a cruise but I'm thrilled we get to give it a try! I knew you all would understand my excitement.


----------



## buzzrelly

anricat said:


> Oh my word, I'm so excited, our waitlist came through! I've been stalking every day and just checked earlier today even, but then here comes the email that we got it! It's only for a few days in June just after a cruise but I'm thrilled we get to give it a try! I knew you all would understand my excitement.




Congrats!! Ours in September just came through as well! 

We had BLT booked for three days before our cruise and had BCV waitlisted with not a lot of hope of it coming through but we got the email a couple days ago!


----------



## Suzabella

We somehow managed a 2 bedroom for September for a couple nights to do Food & Wine by stalking.  Happily ticking another resort off our 'stay at all DVC resorts' list.  Just hoping we come through it without addonitis........again.

We aren't fussy about view but I am curious about cabana rentals.  I read where it's 60 + 10 days from your trip to reserve.  Or at least it used to be.  Anyone have any ideas on approximate cost these days?  I don't want to sit on hold just to find out it's our of our reach.

Figured it'd be a good way to spend our 'homeless' check in day since we'll be getting there before noon.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Mynamewastaken

It's my first stay at the BC, and I am excited. I wonder what "small appliances" will be available in a studio. Do they have a toaster? Or do I have to call and ask for one?


----------



## Tess

Mynamewastaken said:


> It's my first stay at the BC, and I am excited. I wonder what "small appliances" will be available in a studio. Do they have a toaster? Or do I have to call and ask for one?


Toaster, microwave and Mr. Coffee coffee maker.


----------



## Mynamewastaken

Tess said:


> Toaster, microwave and Mr. Coffee coffee maker.


Thank you!


----------



## Tink03477

GrumpyInPhilly said:


> Here's a view of the Epcot fireworks from room 553 @ BCV last week.


Thank you for the pictures. I have a 2BR coming up this Saturday. Were the rooms themselves good? As in location, balconies, wear & tear; noise, your view looks pretty good!


----------



## DeeBee3

Tink03477 said:


> Thank you for the pictures. I have a 2BR coming up this Saturday. Were the rooms themselves good? As in location, balconies, wear & tear; noise, your view looks pretty good!



I few posts back I mentioned my experience in a studio (April). The furniture showed a lot of wear and tear. I understand they are due for a refurb. It was very noticeable to me. Didn't ruin my experience/stay, but I wasn't happy that a room like that costs so much.


----------



## pineapplepalms

We got a couple of nights in a 2BR this summer and it’ll be our first time staying at BCV! We’ve only stayed on the hotel side before, and this was years ago pre-kids. Since it’s just 1 full day we’re going to do mostly a resort/pool day, and then head into Epcot in the evening for extended hours and hopefully do GotG. We’ll probably mobile order from Ale & Compass, although I was also eyeing the Crew’s Cup menu. If anyone has recommendations for favorite things to order from those places, I’d love to hear them. Looking forward to experiencing Stormalong Bay with our kids!


----------



## GrumpyInPhilly

Tink03477 said:


> Thank you for the pictures. I have a 2BR coming up this Saturday. Were the rooms themselves good? As in location, balconies, wear & tear; noise, your view looks pretty good!


My son & his family stayed in the room so I can't directly answer your question but I didn't get any complaints from him.


----------



## LilyJC

pineapplepalms said:


> We’ll probably mobile order from Ale & Compass, although I was also eyeing the Crew’s Cup menu. If anyone has recommendations for favorite things to order from those places, I’d love to hear them.



The Parker house rolls/spread are really tasty as is the chipotle-bbq chicken flatbread if you’re ok with some spice. I also thought the fish tacos were pretty good.


----------



## ScubaCat

LilyJC said:


> The Parker house rolls/spread are really tasty as is the chipotle-bbq chicken flatbread if you’re ok with some spice. I also thought the fish tacos were pretty good.


The flatbreads at the BC marketplace were great... which is why they had to get rid of them, obviously.


----------



## LilyJC

ScubaCat said:


> The flatbreads at the BC marketplace were great... which is why they had to get rid of them, obviously.



Hopefully they don’t get rid of the caprese sandwich anytime soon.


----------



## pinkxray

We are doing something different this year. I usually pick MK resorts but DS wants to go to Epcot on his bday in Dec. to ride GOTG. We haven’t stayed at BCV in over 12 years so I’m looking forward to it. We also haven’t tried the skyliner so this will be a good way to do so. 
I would like to put in a room request but unsure how to word it. I am lazy and mainly want to be close to the path that leads to the main building.


----------



## ScubaCat

pinkxray said:


> I would like to put in a room request but unsure how to word it. I am lazy and mainly want to be close to the path that leads to the main building.


Best way to accomplish that would be to request "close to main elevators".


----------



## PopGirl26

We just booked a BCV 2 bedroom with cash. Is there any rhyme or reason on whether cash reservations get dedicated vs. lock-off?

Am I right about:
Lockoff second bedroom = queen, sofa bed, twin pull down
Dedicated second bedroom = 2 queen

??

Thank you!


----------



## ScubaCat

PopGirl26 said:


> We just booked a BCV 2 bedroom with cash. Is there any rhyme or reason on whether cash reservations get dedicated vs. lock-off?
> 
> Am I right about:
> Lockoff second bedroom = queen, sofa bed, twin pull down
> Dedicated second bedroom = 2 queen
> 
> ??
> 
> Thank you!


My GUESS would be dedicated but others might know for sure. Does it say the max room occupancy anywhere on the reservation? Dedicated is 8 and lock-off is 9.

Your sleeping surface inventory between the 2 room types is correct.

Edit:  The hotel booking screen describes a dedicated 2 bedroom, both in sleeping surfaces and occupancy. I suppose they could put you in either, but I'd be surprised if it weren't a dedicated 2BR.


----------



## PopGirl26

ScubaCat said:


> My GUESS would be dedicated but others might know for sure. Does it say the max room occupancy anywhere on the reservation? Dedicated is 8 and lock-off is 9.
> 
> Your sleeping surface inventory between the 2 room types is correct.
> 
> Edit:  The hotel booking screen describes a dedicated 2 bedroom, both in sleeping surfaces and occupancy. I suppose they could put you in either, but I'd be surprised if it weren't a dedicated 2BR.
> 
> View attachment 669321


No, it doesn’t have max occupancy listed specifically.

Thank you for affirming!

Isn’t Disney’s description weird? It looks like an error to me. Are there really some with double pull-downs?


----------



## Mamiamjo

Here's the description from DVC in case that helps. It does say, for a dedicated 2BR, that exclusively to members booking with points, a 9th guest can be accommodated, so it would seem only 8 are allowed for a cash ressie (in a dedicated 2BR).
2-Bedroom Lock-Off Villa​Sleeps Up to 9
Views of Disney's Beach Club Resort, Woods, Pool or Courtyard
1 king-size bed, 1 queen-size bed, 1 queen-size sleeper sofa, 1 double-size sleeper sofa, 1 single pull-down bed (29" x 67")

2-Bedroom Villa​Sleeps Up to 8
Views of Disney's Beach Club Resort, Woods, Pool or Courtyard
1 king-size bed, 2 queen-size beds, 1 queen-size sleeper sofa
*Exclusive to Members Booking with Points:* 9th Guest can be accommodated, but no additional bedding, linens or towels will be provided


----------



## PopGirl26

Mamiamjo said:


> Here's the description from DVC in case that helps. It does say, for a dedicated 2BR, that exclusively to members booking with points, a 9th guest can be accommodated, so it would seem only 8 are allowed for a cash ressie (in a dedicated 2BR).
> 2-Bedroom Lock-Off Villa​Sleeps Up to 9
> Views of Disney's Beach Club Resort, Woods, Pool or Courtyard
> 1 king-size bed, 1 queen-size bed, 1 queen-size sleeper sofa, 1 double-size sleeper sofa, 1 single pull-down bed (29" x 67")
> 
> 2-Bedroom Villa​Sleeps Up to 8
> Views of Disney's Beach Club Resort, Woods, Pool or Courtyard
> 1 king-size bed, 2 queen-size beds, 1 queen-size sleeper sofa
> *Exclusive to Members Booking with Points:* 9th Guest can be accommodated, but no additional bedding, linens or towels will be provided


Thank you! I guess with a cash reservation I’ll just have to wait and see.  either will work out okay.


----------



## RunMagicalMiles

For all of you BCV peeps - I have a quick question. I was able to snag a night at BCV at the end of my June trip. HOORAY! I am so excited to go to Stormalong Bay.
It is only me on my reservation (studio). I plan to have a local friend come hang out with me and head to the pool. Do I need to add her to my hotel reservation to make sure she can join me? Or can she just come in with me and I scan my magic band when checked?


----------



## ScubaCat

RunMagicalMiles said:


> For all of you BCV peeps - I have a quick question. I was able to snag a night at BCV at the end of my June trip. HOORAY! I am so excited to go to Stormalong Bay.
> It is only me on my reservation (studio). I plan to have a local friend come hang out with me and head to the pool. Do I need to add her to my hotel reservation to make sure she can join me? Or can she just come in with me and I scan my magic band when checked?


You'll need to add her to the reservation and she'll need her own band or card.  If she doesn't have a magic band you can pick up a regular key card for free for her at the front desk or the little concierge desk in the villas lobby if someone is there.


----------



## RunMagicalMiles

ScubaCat said:


> You'll need to add her to the reservation and she'll need her own band or card.  If she doesn't have a magic band you can pick up a regular key card for free for her at the front desk or the little concierge desk in the villas lobby if someone is there.


Thank you for the reply. I'll just add her! She's an AP so it's no problem for her to bring her magic band


----------



## ScubaCat

RunMagicalMiles said:


> Thank you for the reply. I'll just add her! She's an AP so it's no problem for her to bring her magic band


It'll also let her park 

It's admittedly obvious for a lot of us, but be sure to remind her to link your room reservation to her MDE profile as well.


----------



## Gr8scott

I saw a recent YouTube video whereas it looked like some refurbishment work was going on around the Beach Club pool. I couldn’t find much information on this, does anyone know if it is still going on and if so when it will be completed? We’ll be staying there in a few weeks and just curious if it will be a downer or not.


----------



## E2ME2

Gr8scott said:


> I saw a recent YouTube video whereas it looked like some refurbishment work was going on around the Beach Club pool. I couldn’t find much information on this, does anyone know if it is still going on and if so when it will be completed? We’ll be staying there in a few weeks and just curious if it will be a downer or not.


Whoa ! - They were working on the SAB Pool back in January -- they had temporary fencing along the walkway that runs past Beaches & Cream, and access to one of the hot tubs was limited, but the rest of SAB was open.    ??


----------



## Gr8scott

E2ME2 said:


> Whoa ! - They were working on the SAB Pool back in January -- they had temporary fencing along the walkway that runs past Beaches & Cream, and access to one of the hot tubs was limited, but the rest of SAB was open.    ??


The YouTube video was just posted yesterday, but I’m hoping it was older footage.


----------



## wnielsen1

Gr8scott said:


> I saw a recent YouTube video whereas it looked like some refurbishment work was going on around the Beach Club pool. I couldn’t find much information on this, does anyone know if it is still going on and if so when it will be completed? We’ll be staying there in a few weeks and just curious if it will be a downer or not.


They are working on a couple of the bridges.  The pool remains fully open.  I have only heard a vague completion date of "this summer."


----------



## ScubaCat

Right, they're just refurbing (rebuilding, mostly) the bridges.  Not a big deal.


----------



## kmn952

In the process of buying here (waiting on ROFR.) Is there anywhere that pipes in firework music? Also- where’s the best morning spot for iced coffee/latte?


----------



## hayesdvc

My family of 5 have a reservation at BCV.   We have a local couple that are friends.  When they visit are they allowed in SAB with us?


----------



## tseitel

hayesdvc said:


> My family of 5 have a reservation at BCV.   We have a local couple that are friends.  When they visit are they allowed in SAB with us?


YC/BC is usually pretty strict with admission to the pool area, and scan bands before entry.  After confirming you are a resort guest they will give you a wristband so you can come & go, so I’d guess no.


----------



## Beachmom0317

Staying for 7 nights in May 2023! We own at Copper Creek but I rented some of my CCV points and had a transfer of BCV points. We love the Lodge but can't wait to check out stormalong bay and everything else!


----------



## wnielsen1

hayesdvc said:


> My family of 5 have a reservation at BCV.   We have a local couple that are friends.  When they visit are they allowed in SAB with us?


I am assuming you are not in a 2BR.  If you are, simply add them to the reservation.  If not, you can always inquire about day passes at the front desk.  It is not unheard of for day passes to be issued at BC, but it probably depends on how busy things are.  There's no harm in asking.


----------



## mom2missmous

wnielsen1 said:


> I am assuming you are not in a 2BR.  If you are, simply add them to the reservation.  If not, you can always inquire about day passes at the front desk.  It is not unheard of for day passes to be issued at BC, but it probably depends on how busy things are.  There's no harm in asking.


As far as I know, they do not offer day passes to Bc as it is an already crowded pool and as posted they are pretty strict  even for guests of BC/YC/BCV(which is understandable  as finding a seat at SAB often is challenging as it is!). But I may be mistaken! But as stated if you have "room" on your reservation for extras then that would be a way around it!


----------



## LynetteB

Does this mean the room refurbs will be starting soon ? ??


----------



## ZerasPride

We just returned from a lovely 9 day stay at the Beach Club Villas and I am in love with this resort and the entire Boardwalk area.  I thought the MK area had my heart but BCV stole it right away! We visited Riviera and while nice it just did not have the feels for me like I thought it would. Glad we added on at the Grand Floridian instead.

Anyway, back to BCV - I get why this resort is popular.  I really do. We enjoyed everything about the area including several meals at Ale and Compass (those Parker House rolls!), Beaches and Cream and even enjoyed a hot dog or two from Hurricane Hannah's.  Now the only complaint I have and it is minor but you could tell the rooms need updating.  While our one bedroom was super clean and quite lovely (Room 120) and in a great quiet location overlooking the smoking courtyard (which rarely had anyone there by the way) - we did have several maintenance issues we reported but the most irritating was the creaking bed which was never addressed during our 9 day stay. I hope they just chose to address it once we left as I think the entire bedframe needs replacing.

Every cast member we encountered was friendly and so helpful. We hope to return to the Beach Club Villas next November as we celebrate our 30th wedding anniversary.  And yes I am fighting the urge to add on again!


----------



## jerseygal

mom2missmous said:


> As far as I know, they do not offer day passes to Bc as it is an already crowded pool and as posted they are pretty strict  even for guests of BC/YC/BCV(which is understandable  as finding a seat at SAB often is challenging as it is!). But I may be mistaken! But as stated if you have "room" on your reservation for extras then that would be a way around it!


Seriously cannot imagine management issuing any Day  Passes, that’s a disaster for an already crowded pool and IMO unfair to resort guests,


----------



## jerseygal

Anyone know if there is water provided at Stormalong Bay Pool? Much thanks!


----------



## KalamityJane

If we check in early in the morning (10am or so), are we allowed to use Stormalong Bay until our room is ready? I’m guessing yes but just want to double check.


----------



## wdwlver

KalamityJane said:


> If we check in early in the morning (10am or so), are we allowed to use Stormalong Bay until our room is ready? I’m guessing yes but just want to double check.


Yes!


----------



## jerseygal

Yes, we checked in early at 845 and got our room at 130..we used Stormalong until going to room!


----------



## The13thLetter

Renting points for our first BCV stay. We have a studio, and are wondering a few things. 1st, I know not all rooms in BC have balconies, but from what I can tell all the ones in BCV do. Is that right? Also, any suggestions on room requests? Fireworks? Quiet areas? Nice views? Near walkway to epcot? Things like that. I am cehcking out the TP room finder but also wanted to just ask if you guys had any must do requests as the experts. Thanks!


----------



## justadreamaway77

The13thLetter said:


> Renting points for our first BCV stay. We have a studio, and are wondering a few things. 1st, I know not all rooms in BC have balconies, but from what I can tell all the ones in BCV do. Is that right? Also, any suggestions on room requests? Fireworks? Quiet areas? Nice views? Near walkway to epcot? Things like that. I am cehcking out the TP room finder but also wanted to just ask if you guys had any must do requests as the experts. Thanks!


Some balconies are better than others. I would request something on the 2nd floor if you want a full balcony. BCVs are not known for their views but definitely ask to not be facing the road.....those are the worst!


----------



## GrumpyInPhilly

Avoid the studios adjacent to the elevators.  The noise from the elevators is loud.


----------



## Simba's Mom

justadreamaway77 said:


> Some balconies are better than others. I would request something on the 2nd floor if you want a full balcony. BCVs are not known for their views but definitely ask to not be facing the road.....those are the worst!


And the problem is that those rooms have some of the most direct fireworks views, so if you ask for "fireworks view", chances are you might get one of those rooms.  Yes, you'll probably see fireworks, but as you stand on your balcony, you'll be listening to buses going by, all manner of traffic constantly.  I like the woods view (and yes, you can see fireworks from there-just not head on).  Last time I took a map of the resort and found all the studios with a nice woods view I wanted.  Asked for "Upper floor, room ending in [about 6 choices per floor, so totaled 15-20 choices]" and I was lucky enough to get one.


----------



## E2ME2

ZerasPride said:


> We just returned from a lovely 9 day stay at the Beach Club Villas and I am in love with this resort and the entire Boardwalk area.  I thought the MK area had my heart but BCV stole it right away! We visited Riviera and while nice it just did not have the feels for me like I thought it would. Glad we added on at the Grand Floridian instead.
> 
> Anyway, back to BCV - I get why this resort is popular.  I really do. We enjoyed everything about the area including several meals at Ale and Compass (those Parker House rolls!), Beaches and Cream and even enjoyed a hot dog or two from Hurricane Hannah's.  Now the only complaint I have and it is minor but you could tell the rooms need updating.  While our one bedroom was super clean and quite lovely (Room 120) and in a great quiet location overlooking the smoking courtyard (which rarely had anyone there by the way) - we did have several maintenance issues we reported but the most irritating was the creaking bed which was never addressed during our 9 day stay. I hope they just chose to address it once we left as I think the entire bedframe needs replacing.
> 
> Every cast member we encountered was friendly and so helpful. We hope to return to the Beach Club Villas next November as we celebrate our 30th wedding anniversary.  And yes I am fighting the urge to add on again!


Don't fight it - go ahead and add on ! 
I, too, was smitten with BCV after our first stay there.  
I am watching and hoping for a recessionary dip in the resale price in 2022/2023   ??


----------



## The13thLetter

Simba's Mom said:


> And the problem is that those rooms have some of the most direct fireworks views, so if you ask for "fireworks view", chances are you might get one of those rooms.  Yes, you'll probably see fireworks, but as you stand on your balcony, you'll be listening to buses going by, all manner of traffic constantly.  I like the woods view (and yes, you can see fireworks from there-just not head on).  Last time I took a map of the resort and found all the studios with a nice woods view I wanted.  Asked for "Upper floor, room ending in [about 6 choices per floor, so totaled 15-20 choices]" and I was lucky enough to get one.



do you mind giving me some examples of what is considered "woods" view? thanks!


----------



## ZerasPride

E2ME2 said:


> Don't fight it - go ahead and add on !
> I, too, was smitten with BCV after our first stay there.
> I am watching and hoping for a recessionary dip in the resale price in 2022/2023   ??


You are an enabler! Lol! I am debating now between a small Beach Club resale or a small direct contract with Riviera or the new Poly building or Disneyland Tower. So many exciting choices!


----------



## PCFriar80

The13thLetter said:


> do you mind giving me some examples of what is considered "woods" view? thanks!


Generally speaking, there are sections on the "non-pool" side that at some point when BCVs opened were considered a woods view or Epcot view.  For all intents and purposes the Epcot view is now really a woods view and no longer referenced as an Epcot view.  It's really a woods view or road view.  I've attached an old floor plan map with these designations.  I've also attached one picture from studio 555 [Canadian pavillion] and 2 pictures from 431 [America and France] which gives you a real look of the woods.  The density of the tree line gets thicker as you go down in floor numbers. Also, these pictures are 10 - 15 years old so the tree line has grown.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Simba's Mom

The13thLetter said:


> do you mind giving me some examples of what is considered "woods" view? thanks!


PCFriar80 has a good map.  But also, studios in the inner U, -22, -39,-49,-31, etc.


----------



## The13thLetter

the person we are renting points from actually suggested our first request be a dedicated studio, so we will probably put that in with a secondary request of room/view location like suggested above. thanks!!


----------



## flipflopsandpitstops

Stayed at WDW a ton of times, but this past Dec stayed at BCV for the first time with my mom and fell in love with this resort. Naturally, addon-itis immediately kicked in and we just closed on our BCV contract. Can't wait to stay here again!


----------



## E2ME2

flipflopsandpitstops said:


> Stayed at WDW a ton of times, but this past Dec stayed at BCV for the first time with my mom and fell in love with this resort. Naturally, addon-itis immediately kicked in and we just closed on our BCV contract. Can't wait to stay here again!


You are singing my song! 
I "accidentally" added on at BCV, during COVID ! 
I say accidentally, because I actually thought I had submitted a bid for a small BWV contract.
The seller rejected the first offer, and when the resales agent said "That is a bit low for Beach Club", I gasped:  "I thought I was bidding on Boardwalk" !!  The agent went on to say that she thought the seller would meet in the middle, and I thought well I might as well just roll the dice...... et Voila!
(which is French for "Woomp-Dere-it-is") & now I own at BCV.   We stayed there for the first time in 2021, and now all I can think about is finding another BCV contract at a great price.  I don't think I'll see COVID level prices again, but I would not be upset if we get a little dip in prices from the current inflation/recession that's going on. I can't wait to stay there again, also! As of now, that will probably be in Jan/Feb of 2024!


----------



## DVCsloth

Our first stay coming up September 10th! Getting nervous that we are going to like it too much. Will probably start looking for a small add on, fighting it.
Wish I would have known about it earlier.


----------



## LilyJC

DVCsloth said:


> Our first stay coming up September 10th! Getting nervous that we are going to like it too much. Will probably start looking for a small add on, fighting it.
> Wish I would have known about it earlier.



Don’t fight! Start looking now!  It’s our favorite home resort at WDW


----------



## MickeyT

Our first contract in 2010 was BCV’s. We were shopping around and staying in the different DVC resort. When  we walked in BC wife said this is it. This is home. How right she was.


----------



## flipflopsandpitstops

E2ME2 said:


> You are singing my song!
> I "accidentally" added on at BCV, during COVID !
> I say accidentally, because I actually thought I had submitted a bid for a small BWV contract.
> The seller rejected the first offer, and when the resales agent said "That is a bit low for Beach Club", I gasped:  "I thought I was bidding on Boardwalk" !!  The agent went on to say that she thought the seller would meet in the middle, and I thought well I might as well just roll the dice...... et Voila!
> (which is French for "Woomp-Dere-it-is") & now I own at BCV.   We stayed there for the first time in 2021, and now all I can think about is finding another BCV contract at a great price.  I don't think I'll see COVID level prices again, but I would not be upset if we get a little dip in prices from the current inflation/recession that's going on. I can't wait to stay there again, also! As of now, that will probably be in Jan/Feb of 2024!


That's hilarious, congrats! We did a split stay there and at my other home (CCV) last December and my mom said as much as she loves the WL she really loved BCV- quieter and proximity to parks without having to rely on transportation. She's older and doesn't get around well so rented a scooter for the first time...the wider sidewalks and boardwalk to the Epcot entrance were awesome because it gave her the space to practice learning how to use the scooter without being constantly afraid of accidentally hitting anyone, which she was terrified was going to happen. The walkway to Hollywood Studios was great too. As soon as I got home I "casually" mentioned to my husband that I thought BCV was going to be our next contract and now here we are! I'm now just impatiently waiting for everything to load to our account.


----------



## 808blessing

I fell in love with Beach Club this year as well! <3 Voila!


----------



## beldred

Wow, this thread is very quiet! I couldn't resist joining in though because we've just passed ROFR on a small BCV contract. Our first DVC after 15 years of debating it.  Hoping closing moves quickly and we can maybe squeeze in a winter trip.

We stayed there in October on rented points and hubby fell in love. TBH, I preferred BLT but must admit that you can't beat that walk to Epcot which is our favorite park. Read most of the thread and would love to hear any up to date tips or hints anyone has. We were just at the resort for 2 nights and we were busily hitting F&W so didn't spend a lot of time checking things out.  It's just hubby & myself, with son about to graduate college who will probably still join us on occasion.


----------



## edudansil

Welcome to the BCV family! We're heading back in about a month and can't wait!


----------



## bobbiwoz

edudansil said:


> Welcome to the BCV family! We're heading back in about a month and can't wait!





beldred said:


> Wow, this thread is very quiet! I couldn't resist joining in though because we've just passed ROFR on a small BCV contract. Our first DVC after 15 years of debating it.  Hoping closing moves quickly and we can maybe squeeze in a winter trip.
> 
> We stayed there in October on rented points and hubby fell in love. TBH, I preferred BLT but must admit that you can't beat that walk to Epcot which is our favorite park. Read most of the thread and would love to hear any up to date tips or hints anyone has. We were just at the resort for 2 nights and we were busily hitting F&W so didn't spend a lot of time checking things out.  It's just hubby & myself, with son about to graduate college who will probably still join us on occasion.


My welcome to you as well!


----------



## Bullseye

About a week ago, somehow I snagged nine days in a dedicated 2BR at the end of April. Plus, we have two days preceding that in a 1BR. So eleven nights at BC. I only say snagged because the past six  years or so it has been so hard to get a long stay at BC at seven months. We are on cloud nine, BC is by far our favorite resort. So beautiful, so much to offer, and in a central location to everything!


----------



## quakerlaw

We also passed ROFR today on our first BCV contract! SAB and 5 min to Epcot - can’t be beat!


----------



## TAX GUY

We just confirmed that we'll be booking another Disney trip summer 2023 (July). This time, we're taking my brother, sister in law and their two kids (niece and nephew who will be 7 and 9 respectively). My wife and I have contracts at the Floridian and Riveria, but will be trying to book our stay here at BCV. 

In the hopes we're able to book at 7 months (another 2 months from now), what are some suggestions for us to make their stay magical? This will be their first trip (my brother hasn't been since 1987 when he was about 8 years old). Sister in law, niece and nephew have never been. Add to that, it will be 3 of them celebrating birthdays (brother, niece and nephew)! I saw early on in this thread to request a "fireworks view" room? Is that still suggested or is there something better to consider? Oh, and if it matters, I believe we're trying for a two bedroom (lock off or dedicated).


----------



## DisneyPiPhi

Looks like our family is definitely using points at BCV for a few nights in early November!  I had BLT booked, then switched to BCV to add a third night.  I still have a BLT waitlist, but I need to cancel that at some point and formalize our plans.  

We're letting DD bring a friend for the first time, and this will be the friend's first time at anything Disney.  I had wanted BLT so the girls could have separate beds and their own bathroom, especially after we'll have tight quarters for a few nights at Coronado Springs.    But I think the girls will find Beach Club Villas absolutely magical - they will love the pool and taking the boats or walking to two parks.  DD absolutely LOVES Yacht and Beach Club and will be glad to share it with her friend.  Especially because we have a Beaches & Cream dinner reservation!

Can anyone remember what date the Christmas decor went up in the Beach Club lobby last year?  And, how was the selection of holiday merch in the Yacht & Beach Club shops in early- to mid-November?


----------



## edudansil

November 11th is the official kickoff. However, it does happen in stages right after Halloween. I'm not sure if you'll get the full decor, but I imagine that by early November you'll see lots.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I have pictures of the BC Lobby from November 9, 2013, and no Christmas decorations were there yet.


----------



## edudansil

Is anyone else feeling the ouch with the new 2023 annual dues?!


----------



## glamdring269

Hey couple of questions here regarding requests for an upcoming stay.

I see references in earlier posts to 2nd floor balconies being larger but do all upper floors have a balcony at least large enough for a table / 2 chairs? Just 2 of us on this trip so that isn't a huge deal and would rather not make that a request if I understand correctly.

So assuming I don't care about balcony type, is there any particular best thing to ask for as the primary request? If we could just be close to the Boardwalk walking path facing a bunch of trees that would be ok. Not sure what the system actually lets us choose in the request and since we are renting I want to make this as easy as possible on the owner. Thanks!


----------



## Wedgeout

glamdring269 said:


> Hey couple of questions here regarding requests for an upcoming stay.
> 
> I see references in earlier posts to 2nd floor balconies being larger but do all upper floors have a balcony at least large enough for a table / 2 chairs? Just 2 of us on this trip so that isn't a huge deal and would rather not make that a request if I understand correctly.
> 
> So assuming I don't care about balcony type, is there any particular best thing to ask for as the primary request? If we could just be close to the Boardwalk walking path facing a bunch of trees that would be ok. Not sure what the system actually lets us choose in the request and since we are renting I want to make this as easy as possible on the owner. Thanks!


Each villa will have at least one balcony with a minimum of one set of chairs with small table. True some balconies are sized differently for building design. I like the entire building and enjoy the random surprise. (Do enjoy getting the dedicated villas with no connecting door). One bedrooms could have one balcony, two separate balconies, or one full length balcony. Two bedrooms have same random design. Second floor is nearly all full length. Some like pool side. Others woods side. Really no clear Epcot view with the mature trees. That side could also be closer to the street on that parking lot end. Owners can make a non guaranteed request with member services. Building design with the elevators and all the stair locations, makes boardwalk or bus stop area easy to get to. Enjoy the resort. We love it.


----------



## Wedgeout

Checked out of Home Resort today. Great weather this week. Was a two bedroom, with extended family, 7 night trip this time. (After 3 nights at Universal, Royal Pacific). Received (in attached pic) villa 251 with the full length balcony.


----------



## GrumpyInPhilly

Wedgeout said:


> Checked out of Home Resort today. Great weather this week. Was a two bedroom, with extended family, 7 night trip this time. (After 3 nights at Universal, Royal Pacific). Received (in attached pic) villa 251 with the full length balcony.


Glad you enjoyed your stay.  Love BCV.


----------



## PCFriar80

Wedgeout said:


> Checked out of Home Resort today. Great weather this week. Was a two bedroom, with extended family, 7 night trip this time. (After 3 nights at Universal, Royal Pacific). Received (in attached pic) villa 251 with the full length balcony





Wedgeout said:


> Checked out of Home Resort today. Great weather this week. Was a two bedroom, with extended family, 7 night trip this time. (After 3 nights at Universal, Royal Pacific). Received (in attached pic) villa 251 with the full length balcony.


We were in 552, just above you on the other side.  Checked out on Friday, 12/9.  We had 3 small balconies.  No jumping across!


----------

